# المناظرة الكتابية التي حدثت بين عبد المسيح الكندي وعبد الله اسماعيل الهاشمي



## فادي الكلداني (28 مايو 2012)

*التأريخ يأتي على ذكر الكثير من المناظرات الاسلامية - المسيحية التي اذا ما قرأنا عنها لوجدناها تحفاً فنية مميزة في اسلوبها وفي أدبها وفي طريقة طرحها - ومن هذه المناظرات كان هناك ما يعرف بالمناظرات الكتابية - وهي عبارة عن رسائل يتبادلها طرفا المناظرة اما دعوة لدين او محاولة تفنيد لفكرة، وقد تميزت فترة الخلفاء المسلمين بمثل هكذا محاورات ومناظرات جريئة تعبر عن صدق أهتمامهم بالمعرفة وتدل ايضاً على تبحرهم في الدين وجرأتهم في التوجه بمثل هكذا دعوات بكل أدب واحترام، وهنا وددت ان اضع مناظرة او محاورة لما قرأته عن شخصيتان من القرن التاسع الميلادي وهم: عبد المسيح بن الكندي وعبد الله اسماعيل الهاشمي، يدعو فيها الاخير الى اعتناق الاسلام وجرت بينهم هذه المناظرة الجميلة:*


*المقدمة:*

*ذُكِرَ أنَّه كان في زمن عبد اللـه المأمون رجلٌ من نبلاء الهاشميين وأظنه من ولد العباس، قريب القرابة من الخليفة، معروفٌ بالنسك والورع والتمسّك بدين الإسلام وشدَّة الإغراق فيه والقيام بفرائضه وسننه، مشهور بذلك عند الخاصَّة والعامَّة. وكان له صديق من الفضلاء ذو أدب وعلم، كِنْدي الأصـل مشهور بالتمسّك بدين النصرانية، وكان في خدمة الخليفة وقريباً منه مكاناً. فكانا يتوادّان ويتحابّان ويثق كلٌ منهما بصاحبه وبالإخلاص له. وكان أمير المؤمنين "المأمون" وجماعة أصحابه والمتصلون به قد عرفوهما بذلك، وهما عبد اللـه بن إسماعيل الهاشمي، وعبد المسيح بن اسحق الكِنْدي، فكتب الهاشمي إلى الكِنْدي هذه نسخته:*


*رسالة الهاشمي الى الكندي*


*بسم اللـه الرحمن الرحيم *


*أما بعد، فقد افتتحتُ كتابي إليك بالسلام عليك والرحمة، تشبُّهاً بسيدي وسيد الأنبياء محمد رسول الله (ص) فإنَّ ثُقاتنا ذوي العدالة عندنا، الصادقين الناطقين بالحق، الناقلين إلينا أخبار نبينا عليه السلام، قد رووا لنا عنه أنَّ هذه كانت عادته، وأنَّه كان (ص) إذا افتتح كلامه مع الناس يبادئهم بالسلام والرحمة في مخاطبته إياهم، ولا يفرّق بين الذمّي منهم والأمّي، ولا بين المُؤمن والمُشرك. وكان يقول إني بُعثت بحُسن الخلق إلى الناس كافةً، ولم أُبعث بالغِلظة والفظاظة. ويستشهد الله على ذلك إذ يقول "بالمؤمنين رؤوفٌ رحيم". وكذلك رأيتُ من حضَرْتُه من أَئِمَّتنا الخلفاء المهتدين الراشدين، رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، انهم كانوا، لفضل أدبهم، وشرف حسبهم، ونبل همتهم، وكرم أخلاقهم يتتبعون أثر نبيِّهم ولا يفرِّقون في ذلك ولا يفضّلون فيه أحداً. فسلكتُ ذلك المنهج، واحتذيت تلك السبل، وأخذت ذلك الأدب المحمود. فابتدأت في كتابي هذا بالسلام والرحمة، لئلا ينكر عليَّ منكر يقع إليه كتابي هذا. والذي حملني إليك وحثَّني على ذلك محبتي لك، إذ كان سيدي ونبيي محمد (ص) يقول: "محبة القريب ديانةً وإيمان". فكتبتُ طـاعةً له، ولما أوجبه لك عندنا حقَّ خدمتك لنا ونُصحك إيانا، وما أنت عليه من محبتنا وتظهره من مودتنا والميل إلينا، وما أرى أيضاً من إكرام سيدي وابن عمي أمير المؤمنين، أيده الله، لك وتقريبه إياك وثقته بك وحسن قوله فيك، فرأيت أن أرضى لك ما قد رضيته لنفسي وأهلي ووالديَّ، مخلصاً لك النصيحة ومبذلها، كاشفاً عمَّا نحن عليه من ديانتنا هذه التي ارتضاها الله لنا ولجميع خلقه، ووعدنا عليها حسن الثواب في المعـاد والأمن من العقاب في المآب، إذ يقول تبارك وتعالى "ملَّة إبراهيم حنيفاً" (بقرة 129) ويقول عزَّ وجل، وقوله حق: "الذين آمنوا بآياتنا وكانوا مسلمين" (الزخرف 69) ويقول أيضاً مؤكداً: "ما كان إبراهيم يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولكن كان حنيفاً مسلماً، وما كان من المشركين" (آل عمران 60). فرغبت لك ما رغبت فيه لنفسي، وأشفقتُ عليك لما ظهر لي من كثرة أدبك وبارع علمك وتقدّمك على الكثير من أهل ملّتك أن تكون مقيماً على ما أنت عليه من ديانتك هذه. فقلت: اكشف له عمّا مَنَّ الله به علينا، وأُعرِّفه ما نحن عليه، بأََلْيَن القول وأَحْسَنه، متَّبِعاً في ذلك ما أذن الله به إذ يأمرني ويقول، جلَّ ثناؤه: "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلاّ بالتي هي أحسن" (عنكبوت 5). فلست أجادلك إلاّ بالجميل من الكلام والحسن من القول، والليّن من اللفظ، لعلك تنتبه وترجع إلى الحق وترغب في ما أتلوه عليك من كلام الله جلّ جلاله الذي أنزله على خاتم الأنبياء وسيد ولد آدم نبينا محمد (ص). ولم أيئس من ذلك، بل رجوتُه لك من الله الذي يهدي من يشاء، وسألتُه أن يجعلني سبباً في ذلك، ووجدت الله يقول في محكم كتابه "إنّ الدين عند الله الإِسلام" (آل عمران 47). ويقول الله أيضاً مؤكداً بقوله الأول: "ومن يبتغِ غيرَ الإسلامِ ديناً فلن يُقْبلَ منه، وهو في الآخرةِ من الخاسرين" (آل عمران 79). ثم أكد ذلك، تبارك وتعالى، أمراً قاطعاً إذ يقول : "يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتَّقوا الله حقّ تُقاته ولا تموتنَّ إلاّ وأنتم مسلمون" (آل عمران 97). *


*وأنت الرجل، عافاك الله، من جُهل الكفر وفُتح قلبك لنور الإيمان، تعلم أني رجل أتت عليَّ سنون كثيرة وقد تبحَّرْتُ في عامّة الأديان وامتحنتها، وقرأت كثيراً من كتب أهلها وخاصة كتبكم معشر النصارى، فإني عنيت بقراءة الكتب العتيقة والحديثة، التي أنزلها الله على موسى وعيسى وغيرهما من الأنبياء عليهم السلام. فأمّا الكتب العتيقة التي هي التوراة، وكتاب يشوع بن نون، وسفر القضاة، وسفر صموئيل النبي، وسفر الملوك، وزبور داود النبي، وحكمة سليمان بن داود، وكتاب أيوب الصدّيق، وكتاب إشعياء النبي، وكتاب الإثني عشر نبياً، وكتـاب إرميا النبي، وكتاب حزقيال النبي، وكتاب دانيال النبي فهذه هي الكتب العتيقة*


*فأمّا الكتب الحديثة فأولها الإنجيل وهو أربعة أجزاء، الأول منها بشارة متَّى العشَّار، والثاني بشارة مرقس ابن أخت سمعان المعروف بالصفا، والثالث بشارة لوقا الطبيب، والرابع بشارة يوحنا بن زبدي. فهذه أربعة أجزاء، منها بشارة رجلين من الحواريين (التلاميذ) الإثني عشر الذين كانوا ملازمين المسيح، صلوات الله عليه، هما متى ويوحنا، وبشارة رجلين من الحواريين السبعين الذين كانوا للمسيح، وبعثهم إلى الأمم دُعاةً له وهما مرقس ولوقا. ثم كتاب قصص الحواريين وأحاديثهم وأخبارهم من بعد ارتفاع المسيح إلى السماء الذي كتبه لوقا، ورسائل بولس الأربع عشرة. فهذه كلها قد قرأتُها ودرستُها وناظرتُ فيها تيموثاوس الجاثليق، الذي له فيكم فضل الرئاسة والعلم والعقل. وناظرتُ فيها من أهل فِرَقكم هذه الثلاث التي هي ظاهرة، أعني الملكية القابلين مركيانوس الملك على عهد الشقاق الواقع بين نسطوريوس وكيرلس، وهم الروم. واليعقوبية، وهم أكفر القوم وأخبثهم قولاً، وأشرَّهم إعتقاداً، وأبعدهم من الحق، القائلون بمقالة كيرلس الإسكندري ويعقوب البردعاني وساويرس صاحب كرسي أنطاكية. والنسطورية أصحابك، وهم لعمري، أقرب وأشبه بأقاويل المنصفين من أهل الكلام والنظر وأكثرهم ميلاً إلى قولنا معشر المسلمين، وهم الذين حمدَ نبينا (صلى اللـه عليه وسلّم) أمرهم ومدحهم وأعطاهم العهود والمواثيق، وجعل لهم من الذمَّة في عنقه وأعناق أصحابه ما جعل وكتب لهم في ذلك الكتب وسجل لهم السجلات، وأكَّد أمرهم عندما صاروا إليه حين أُفضي الأمر إليه واستوثق له، فأتوه بحرمته وذكَّروه بمعونتهم إياه على إعلان أمره وإظهار دعوته. وذلك أنّ الرهبان كانوا يبشرونه ويخبرونه قبل نزول الوحي عليه بما مكن اللـه له وصار إليه. فلذلك كان يكثرُ توادّه لهم وإطالة محادثتهم، ويُرى كثيراً عندهم مخاطباً لهم في تردّده إلى الشام وغيرها. وكان الرهبان وأصحاب الأديرة يكرّمونه ويجلّونه طوعاً ويخبرون أصحابهم بما يريد اللـه أن يرفع من أمره ويعلن من ذكره، وكانت النصارى تميل إليه وتخبره بمكيدة اليهود ومشركي قريش وما يبتغونه له من الشرّ، مع مودتهم له وإجلالهم إياه وأصحابه. فعند ذلك نزل الوحي على نبينا عليه السلام، وشهد الله لهم في القرآن قائلاً: "ولتجدنَّ أشدَّ الناس عداوةً للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا (يعني مشركي قريش). ولتجدنَّ أقربهم مودَّة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنَّا نصارى، ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون" (مائدة 85). وعرف النبي عليه السلام، بما أُنزل عليه من الوحي، صحة ضمائرهم ونيّاتهم، وأنهم أصحاب المسيح حقاً السائرون بسيرته الآخذون بسننه، إذ كانوا لا يقبلون القتال ولا يستحلون المال ولا يغشّون أحداً ولا يريدون بالناس سوءاً ولا مكروهاً، وأنهم طالبو السلامة ولا يصرّون على حسدٍ ولا على عداوة، بل يعتقدون الفضل على الناس جميعاً. فأعطاهم نبينا لذلك ما أعطاهم من العهود والمواثيق، وجعل لهم من الذمّة في رقبته ورقاب أصحابه، ووصَّى بهم تلك الوصية عندما أطلعه اللـه على ما أطلعه عليه من أمرهم وبراءة ساحتهم. فنحن مقرُّون بذلك غير جاحدين ولا منكرين، وناظرون لهذا الفعل، وآخذون بهذه السُنّة، وقابلون لهذه الوصيّة، وموجبون هذا الحق على أنفسنا.*


*فأنا الآن أدعوك بهذه المعرفة كلها مِنّي بدينك الذي أنت عليه، وبطول المحبة، إلى هذا الدين الذي ارتضاه اللـه لي وارتضيته لنفسي، ضامناً لك به الجنَّة ضماناً صحيحاً والأمن من النار، وهو أن تعبد الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلدْ ولم يولدْ ولم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولداً ولم يكن له كفؤاً أحد، وهي الصفة التي وصف نفسه جل وعز بها، إذ ليس أحدٌ من خَلْقه أعلم به من نفسه. فدعوتك إلى عبادة هذا الإله الواحد الذي هذه صفته، ولم أزد في كتابي هذا على ما وصف به نفسه. فهذه ملّة أبيك وأبينا إبراهيم، صلوات الله عليه، فإنه كان حنيفاً مسلماً. ثم أدعوك، حفظك الله، إلى الشهادة والإقرار بنبوة سيدي وسيد ولد آدم وصفي رب العالمين وخاتم الأنبياء محمد بن عبد اللـه الهاشمي القريشي العربي الأبطحي التهامي، صاحب القضيب والناقة والحوض والشفاعة، حبيب رب العزة ومكلّم جبرائيل الروح الأمين الذي أرسله الله بشيراً ونذيراً إلى الناس كافة "بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون" (توبة 33). فدعا الناس كلهم أجمعين بالرحمة والرأفة وطيب القول وحسن الخلق واللين، فاستجاب هذا الخلق كلهم إلى طاعة دعوته والشهادة له أنه رسول الله رب العالمين إلى من يريد انتصاحاً، وأقرَّ الأنام كلهم طائعين مذعنين لما عرفوا من الحقّ والصدق من قوله وصحة أمره وما جاء به من البرهان الصريح والدليل الواضح، وهو هذا الكتاب المنزل عليه من عند اللـه، الذي لا يقدر أحد من الإنس والجن أن يأتي بمثله، وكفى به دليلاً على دعوته، وأنه دعـا إلى عبادة إلهٍ واحد فرد صمد، فدخلوا في دينه وصاروا تحت يده غير مُكرَهين ولا مُجبَرين، بل خاضعين معترفين مستنيرين بنور هدايته متطاولين باسمه على غيرهم ممَّن جحدَ نبوته وأنكر رسالته، فمكّن اللـه لهم في البلاد وأذلّ لهم رقاب الأمم من العباد، إلاّ من قال بقولهم ودان بدينهم وشهد على شهادتهم، فحقن بذلك دمه وماله وحرمته أن يؤدي الجزية عن يدٍ وهو صاغر. وهذه الشهادة هي الشهادة التي شهد اللـه بها قبل أن يخلق الخلائق، إذ كان على العرش مكتوباً "لا إله إلا اللـه. محمد رسول اللـه"*


*وأدعوك إلى الصلوات الخمس التي مَنْ صلاّها لم يخبْ ولم يخسرْ بل يربح ويكون في الدنيا والآخرة من الفائزين، وهي الفرض فيها فرضان: فرض من اللـه وفرض من رسوله مثل الوتر، وهي ثلاث ركعات بعد العشـاء الأخيرة، وركعتان في الفجر، وركعتان بعد الظهر، وركعتان بعد المغرب. فمن ترك شيئاً من هذه فليس بجائزٍ له. ويجب على من تركها أياماً الأدب ويُستتاب منه. فأما الفرض فهو سبع عشرة ركعة في اليوم والليل: ركعتا الفجر، وأربع ركعات الظهر، وأربع ركعات العصر، وثلاث ركعات المغرب وهي العشاء الأولى، وأربع ركعات العشاء الآخرة وهي العتمة. وقد نهى رسول الله أن يُقال العتمة، وقال هي عتمة عتمة الليل، وإنما سُميت عتمة لتأخّرها في العشاء وإبطائها*


*وأدعوك إلى صوم شهر رمضان الذي فرضه الديَّان ونزل فيه الفرقان، شهر يشهد فيه الله أن فيه ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر، تصوم فيه نهارك كله عن جميع المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح إلى أن يسقط قرص الشمس ويدخل حدَّ الليل، ثم تأكل وتشرب وتنكح في ليلك كله حتى يتبين لك الخيط الأسود من الخيط الأبيض حلالاً مطلقاً هنيئاً طيباً من الله. فإن أنت لحقت ليلة القدر بإخلاص نيِّتك كنت قد فُزْت في دنياك وآخرتك. قال اللـه تعالى: "يا أيها الذين آمنوا كُتب عليكم الصيامُ كما كُتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلّكم تتقون، أياماً معدودات ، فمن كان منكم مريضاً أو على سفرٍ فعدَّةٌ من أيام أُخر، وعلى الذين يُطيقونه فديةٌ طعام مسكينٍ، فمن تطوّع خيراً فهو خيرٌ له، وأن تصوموا خيرٌ لكم إن كنتم تعلمون. شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبيّناتٍ من الهدى والفرقان، فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصُمه، ومن كان منكم مريضاً أو على سفر فعدَّةٌ من أيام أخر. يريد الله بكم اليسر لا يريد بكم العسر، ولتكملوا العدَّة، ولتكبِّروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون. وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريبٌ أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعانِ، فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يَرْشدون. أُحِل لكم ليلة الصيام الرَّفثُ إلى نسائكم. هنّ لباسٌ لكم وانتم لباسٌ لهنّ. علم الله أنكم تَخْتَانُون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم، فالآن باشروهنّ وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم، وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبيَّن لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر، ثم أَتمّموا الصيام إلى الليل. ولا تباشروهنَّ وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد. تلك حدودُ الله فلا تقربوها" (بقرة 179-183). وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقدم الفطور ويؤخر السحور*


*ثم أدعوك إلى الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام الذي بمكة، والنظر إلى حرم رسول الله وإلى آثاره ومواضعه المباركة، ورمي الحجار، والتلبية والإحرام، وتقبيل الركن والمقام، ومشاهدة تلك المواضع وتلك المشاعر العجيبة*


*ثم أدعوك إلى الجهاد في سبيل الله بغزو المنافقين، وقتال الكفرة والمشركين ضرباً بالسيف وسبياً وسلباً حتى يدخلوا في دين اللـه ويشهدوا أنَّ اللـه لا إله إلاّ هو، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله، أو يؤدّوا الجزيَّة عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون. وأدعوك إلى الإقرار بأن الله يبعث من القبور، وأنّه ديّانهم بالعدل، فيكافي الحسنى بالحسنى، ويجزي المسيء بإساءته، وأنه يُدخل أولياءه وأهل طاعته، الذين أقرّوا بوحدانيته وشهدوا بأن محمداً عبده ورسوله وآمنوا بما نزل عليه من القرآن، الجنة التي أعدَّ لهم فيها الطيبات "يُحَلَّون فيها من أساورَ من ذهبٍ ولؤلؤاً، ولباسُهم فيها حرير" (الحج 23). "وقالوا الحمد للـه الذي أَذْهب عنَّا الحزن، إن ربَّنا لغفور شكور، الذي أحلَّنا دار المُقامة من فضله لا يمسّنا فيها نَصَب ولا يمسنا فيها لُغُوب" (ملائكة 32). "أولئك لهم رزقٌ معلوم، فواكه وهم مُكْرَمون في جنَّات النعيم، على سرُرٍ متقابلين، يُطاف عليهم بكأسٍ من مَعين، بيضاءَ لذةٍ للشاربين، لا فيها غَوْلٌ ولا هم عنها يُنْزفون. وعندهم قاصرات الطرفِ عينٌ كأنهنَّ بَيْضٌ مكنون" (صافات 40–47). "إنَّ الذين اتَّقوا ربَّهُمْ لهم غُرَفٌ من فوقها غُرَفٌ مَبْنيَّةٌ تجري من تحتها الأنهار، وَعْدَ اللهِ لا يُخْلِفُ الله الميعاد" (زمر 21). "يا عبادي لا خوفٌ عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون، الذين آمنوا بآياتنا وكانوا مسلمين. أدخُلوا الجنَّةَ أنتم وأزواجُكم تُحْبَرون، يطاف عليهم بِصِحَافٍ من ذَهَبٍ وأكْوابٍ، وفيها ما تشتهيهِ الأنْفُسُ وتَلَذُّ الأعينُ وأنتم فيها خالدون" (زخرف 68–71). "إنَّ المتَّقين في مقامٍ أمين في جناتٍ وعيون. يَلبَسون من سُنْدُسٍ وإستَبْرق متقابلين كذلك وزوَّجناهم بحورٍ عِينٍ، يَدْعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين، لا يذوقون فيها الموتَ إلاَّ الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذابَ الجحيم، فضلاً من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم" (دخان 51 – 57). وقال عزَّ وجل: "مَثَلُ الجنَّة التي وُعِدَ المتَّقون فيها أنهار من ماءٍ غير آسِنٍ وأنهار من لبنٍ لم يتغيَّر طَعْمُه، وأنهارٌ من خمرٍ لذةٍ للشاربين، وأنهار من عسلٍ مصـفَّى، ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات ومغفرةٌ من ربِّهم كَمَنْ هو خالدٌ في النار، وسُقُوا ماءً حميماً فَقَطَّعَ أمعاءَهُمْ" (محمد 16-17). وقال عزَّ وجل: "وإنَّ للمتّقين لحُسْنَ مآب، جناتِ عدنٍ مفتَّحَةٌ لهم الأبواب، متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهةٍ كثيرةٍ وشَرابٍ، وعندهم قاصراتُ الطَّرفِ أترابٌ، هذا ما تُوعَدونَ ليوم الحساب. إنَّ هذا لرزقنا ماله من نفاد" (ص 49 – 54) وقال عزَّ وجل في وصف الجنة: "ولِمَنْ خاف مقامَ ربِّه جنَّتَانِ، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. ذواتا أَفْنَان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. فيهما عينان تجريان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. متكئين على فُرُش بطائنها من إستَبْرق وجَنَى الجنتين دان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. فيهن قاصراتُ الطَّرْفِ لم يطمِثْهُنَّ إنسٌ قبلهم ولا جانّ، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. كأنهنَّ الياقوت والمرجان، فبأيّ آلاء ربكما تكذّبان. هل جزاء الإحسان إلاّ الإحسان، فبأيّ آلاء ربكما تكذّبان. ومن دونهما جنّتان، فبأيّ آلاء ربكما تكذّبان. مُدْهَامِّتان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذبان. فيهما عينان نضَّاختان، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. فيهما فاكهةٌ ونخلٌ ورمَّانٌ، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. فيهن خَيراتٌ حِسانٌ، فبأيّ آلاء ربكما تكذبان. حورٌ مقصوراتٌ في الخيام، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان.لم يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إنسٌ قبلهم ولا جانٌّ، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. متّكئين على رفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ وعَبْقرِيّ حِسانٍ، فبأيّ آلاءِ ربكما تكذّبان. تبارك اسمُ ربّكَ ذي الجلال والإِكرام" (الرحمن 49-75) وقال عز وجل: "وسِيق الذين اتّقوا ربّهم إلى الجنة زُمَراً حتى إذا جاءوها وفُتِحَتْ أبْوَابُها وقال لهم: خَزَنَتُها سلام عليكم، طِبْتم فادْخلوها خالدين" (الزمر 73) وقال عز وجل: "وَلَقَّاهم نَضْرةً وسروراً، وجزاهم بما صَبروا جنةً وحريراً، متّكئِين فيها على الأرائِك لا يَروْن فيها شمساً ولا زمهريراً، ودانيةً عليهم ظلالـُها وذُلّلت قُطوفُها تذليلاً، ويُطاف عليهم بآنيةٍ من فضةٍ وأكوابٍ كانت قواريرَ قواريرَ منْ فِضةٍ قدَّروها تقديراً. ويُسْقونَ فيها كأساً كان مِزَاجها زنجبيلاً، عيناً فيها تُسمَّى سلسبيلاً" (الإنسان 11–18) وقال عزَّ وجل: "إنَّ للمتّقين مفازاً، حدائقَ وأعناباً، وكواعِبَ أتراباً وكأساً دِهاقاً، لا يسمعون فيها لغواً ولا كِذَّاباً، جزاءً من ربك عطاءً حساباً" (النبأ 31 – 36) وقال تبارك وتعالى: "إنَّ المتَّقين في جناتٍ ونعيم، فاكهين بما آتاهم ربُّهم ووقاهم ربٌّهم عذابَ الجحيم، كلوا واشربوا هنيئاً بما كنتم تعملون، متَّكئين على سرُر مصْفوفة وزوَّجناهم بحُورٍ عِينٍ، والذين آمنوا واتَّبَعَتْهم ذُرَّيَّتهُم بإيمانٍ ألحقْنا بهم ذرَّيَتُهم، وما آلتْنَاهُمْء من عَمَلهم من شيء، كل امرءٍ بما كَسَبَ رهين. وأمدَدْناهم بفاكهةٍ ولحم مما يشتهون. يتنازعون فيها كأسـاً لا لَغْوٌ فيها ولا تأْثِيمْ، ويطوف عليهم غِلْمَانٌ لهم كأنهم لؤلؤٌ مَكْنون، وأقْبَلَ بعضهُمُ على بعضٍ يتساءلون ، قالوا انَّا كنا قبْلُ في أهْلنا مشفقين، فَمَنَّ الله علينا ووقانا عذاب السَّمُومِ، إنَّا كنّا من قبلُ ندعوه إنه هو البَرُّ الرحيم" (الطور 17 – 28) وقال تبارك وتعالى: "والسَّابقون السَّابقون، أولئِك المقـرَّبون، في جنات النعيم، ثُلَّةٌ من الأولين، وقليل من الآخرين، على سُرُرٍ مَوْضُونَةٍ، متكِئين عليها متقابلين، يطوف عليهم وِلْدَانٌ مُخلَّدون، بأكوابٍ وأباريقَ وكأسٍ من مَعِين، لا يُصَدَّعونَ عنها ولا يُنْزَفونْ، وفاكِهةٍ ممَّا يتخيَّرون، ولحم طيرٍ مما يَشتهونَ، وحُورٌ عِينُ كأمثالِ اللؤلؤِ المكنونِ، جزاءً بما كانوا يعملون، لا يسمعون فيها لَغواً ولا تأثيماً، إلا قِيلاً سلاماً سلاماً. وأصحابُ اليمين، ما أصْحابُ اليمينِ، في سِدْرٍ مخضودٍ، وظلٍ ممدود، وماءٍ مسكوب، وفاكهةٍ كثيرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة، وفُرُشٍ مرفوعة، إنَّا أنشأناهنَّ إنشاءً فجعلناهنَّ أبكاراً عُرُباً أتراباً لأصحاب اليمين، ثُلَّةٌ من الأولين وثُلَّة من الآخِرين" (الواقعة 10 – 39). *

*فهذه، أبقاك الله، صفة الجنة التي أعدَّها الله للمؤمنين به وبرسـوله، وأعد لهم فيها الطيّبات من الطعام والشراب وأنواع الفواكه والرياحين، ونكاح الحور العِين اللاءِ هنَّ كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون بلا نهاية ولا انقطاع. يأخذون كل ما تشتهي الأنفس وتلذ الأعين، ولهم فيها الكرامة والحياة والجلوس على الأسِرَّة، متكئين على الأرائك، عليهم ثياب الحرير الليِّن مسـتورين بالأسرة المكلَّلة باللؤلؤ، تُعرف في وجوههم نضرةُ النعيم. يدور عليهم الوِلدان والوصائف والوُصَفاءُ الذين هم في جنسهم كاللؤلؤ المكنون، يسقون من كأسات فيها الرحيق المختوم الذي ختامه مسك ومزاجه من تسنيم عيناً يشرب منها المقرَّبون، يُحيَّون بها بأحسن التحية وأطيبها، ويقولون لهم: كلوا واشربوا وتنعَّموا، هنيئاً لكم بما كنتم تعملون، لا يسمعون فيها لغواً ولا يمسهم جوع ولا لغوب، فهم في هذا النعيم آمنون واثقون خالدون أبداً. وأما الكفار الذين أشركوا باللـه واتخذوا معه الأنداد ولم يؤمنوا برُسُله وكَذَّبُوا بآياته وحَرَّمُوا حدوده وحاربوه، فهم أهل النار يلقونها كفاحاً في جهنم لا بثين في نار لا تُطفأ وزمهرير لا يوصف وهم فيها خالدون، كلما احترقت جلودهم جُددت لهم جلود أخرى، مقامُهم في الجحيم وشرابهم المُهْلُ، وطعامهم من شجرة الزقزم، رفقاءُ لإِبليس وجنود له وبئس المصير*


*وقال عزَّ وجل: "الذين يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون النبيَّين بغير حق، ويقتلون الذين يأمرون بالقِسْطِ من الناس، فبشِّرْهُم بعذابٍ أليم. أولئِك الذين حَبِطَتْ أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وما لهم من ناصرين" (آل عمران 20، 21). وقال تبارك وتعالى: "الذين يكفرون بالله ورسُله.. ويقولون نؤمنُ ببعضٍ ونكفر ببعض، ويريدون أن يتَّخذوا بين ذلك سبيلاً، أولئك هم الكافرون حقَّاً، وأعْتَدْنا للكافرين عذاباً مهيناً" (النساء 149-150). وقال تبارك وتعالى: "والذين كفروا لهم نارُ جَهنّم لا يُقْضَى عليهم فيموتوا ، ولا يُخَفَّفُ عنهم من عذابها، كذلك نجْزِي كُلَّ كَفورٍ" (الملائكة 33). وقال أيضاً .. "شجرة الزُقّوم إنَّا جعلناها فِتْنَةً للظالمين، إنها شجرةٌ تخْرج في أصل الجحيم، طَلْعها كأنه رؤوس الشياطين، فإنهم لآكِلون منها فمالِئون منها البطون، ثم إنَّ لهم عليها لَشَوْباً من حميم، ثم انَّ مَرجَعهم لإِلى الجحيم" (صافات 60 – 66). ثم "فويلٌ للذين كفروا من النار…. وإنَّ للطاغين لشرُّ مآبٍ، جَهنَّمَ يَصلونها فبِئْسَ المهاد هذا فليذُوقُوهُ حميمٌ وغَسَّاقٌ" (ص 26 و 55 – 56) وقال: "لهم من فوقهم ظُلَلٌ من النار، ومن تحتهم ظُلَلٌ" (الزمر 18) وقال: "ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على اللـه وجوهُهُم مُسْوَدَّةٌ أليس في جهنَّمَ مَثْوىً للمتكَبرين والذين كفروا بآيات اللـه، أولئِك هم الخاسرون" (الزمور 61 و 63) وقال: "وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنَّمَ زُمَراً، حتى إذا جاءوها فُتِحَتْ أبوابها وقال لهم: "خَزَنَتُها ألم يأتكم رُسُلٌ منكم يَتْلون عليكم آيات ربكم ويُنْذِرونكم لِقاءَ يَوْمِكم هذا، قالوا: بَلَى، ولكن حَقَّتْ كلمةُ العذاب على الكافرين. قيل ادخلوا أبوابَ جَهنَّم خالدين فيها، فبِئْسَ مَثْوى المتكبرين" (الزمر 71 و 72) "وقال الذين في النار لخَزنَة جَهنم ادْعوا ربّكم يخفف عنّا يوماً من العَذاب، قالوا أَوَلَمْ تكُ تأتيكم رسُلُكُم بالبيّنات، قالوا بَلَى، قالوا فادْعُوا وما دُعَاءُ الكافرين إلاّ في ضلال" (المؤمن 52-53). وقال: "ألم تَرَ إلى الذين يُجادلون في آيات الله أنَّى يُصْرَفونَ، الذين كذَّبوا بالكتاب وبما أرْسَلنا به رُسُلَنا، فسوف يعلمونَ، إذ الأغلالُ في أعناقهم والسلاسلُ يُسْحَبونَ في الحميم ثمَّ في النار يُسْجَرون" (المؤمن 71-73). وقال: "الكافرون لهم عذاب شديد.. وترى الظالمينَ لمَّا رأَوُا العذابَ يقولون: هَلْ إلى مَرَدٍ من سبيل؟ وتراهم يُعْرَضونَ عليها خاشعين من الذل ينظرون من طَرْفٍ خَفِيّ" (شورى 43 ، 45). وقال تبارك وتعالى: "إنَّ المجرمين في عذاب جَهنم خالدون، لا يُفتَّرُ عنهم وهو فيه مُبْلِسُون، وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين، ونادوا يا مالكُ، ليقْضِ علينا ربُّك، قال إنكم ماكثون" (زخرف 74 – 77). وقال: "إنَّ شجرةَ الزقّوم طعامُ الأثيم، كالمُهْل يَغْلي في البُطون كَغَلْيِ الحَميم، خذوه فاعْتِلُوُه إلى سَوَاءِ الجحيم، ثم صُبُّوا فوق رأسِهِ من عذاب الحميم. ذُقْ إنك أنت العزيزُ الكريم. إنَّ هذا ما كنتم به تَمْتَرون" (دخان 43 – 50). وقال عزَّ وجل: "كمَنْ هو خالدٌ في النارِ وسُقُوا ماءً حميماً فَقَطَّعَ أمعاءَهم… ذلك بأنهُم قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزَّل الله سَنُطيعُكُم في بعض الأمر، والله يعلم أسْرارهم، فكيف إذا توفَّتْهُمُ الملائكة يضربون وجوهَهُم وأدبارَهُم، ذلك بأنهم اتَّبعوا ما أسخط الله، وكرهوا رضْوانه فأحبط أعمالهم، أم حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضْغانهم" (محمد 17- 25). وقال: "ويلٌ يومَئذٍ للمكذّبين. ألم نجعل الأرض كِفاتاً، وأمواتاً، وجعلنا فيها رواسيَ شامخاتٍ وأسقيناكم ماءً فراتاً. ويلٌ يومئذٍ للمكذّبين، انطلِقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذّبون. انطلقوا إلى ظلٍ ذي ثلث شُعَبٍ، لا ظليلٍ ولا يُغْني من اللهب، إنها تُرمى بشُرَرٍ كالقَصْر، كأنه جمالةٌ صُفْرٌ. ويلٌ يومئذٍ للمكذّبين، هذا يومٌ لا يَنْطقُون ولا يُؤْذَن لهم فيعتذرون. ويلٌ يومئذٍ للمكذّبين، هذا يوم الفَصْل جمعناكم والأولين" (مرسلات 24 – 37). *


*فهل سمِعْتَ عافاك الله يا هذا بوصفٍ أحسن وأعجب من هذا، من ترغيب وترهيب، وترشيف وتهويل، وتحريض ووعد ووعيد لكل جبَّار عنيد ولكل مصدِّق ومكذِّب ولكل مؤمن وكافر ولكل مقرٍّ وجاحد؟ فلو لم ترغب إلاَّ في ذلك الوصف لكان ذلك فيه الغنم والفوز العظيم، ولو لم ترهب إلاَّ من ذكر النار وأهوال جهنم لكان في تركك ذلك الخطب الجليل، وعليك فيه الخسران المبين. قال الله تبارك وتعالى : "ذَكِّرْ فإنَّ الذِكْرى تنفعُ المؤمنين". فأمَّا نحن فقد ذكَّرناك، فإن أنت آمنتَ وقبلتَ ما يُتْلا عليك من كتاب الله المنزل، انتفعتَ بما ذكَّرناك وكتبنا به إليك. وإن أبيتَ إلاّ المقام على كفرك وضلالك وعنادك للحق، كنا نحن قد أُجرنا إذ عملنا بما أُمرنا به، وكان الحق المنتصف منك إن شاء الله. *

*فهذه، أنار الله قلبك، هيئة ديننا القِيّم وهذه شرائعه وسُننُه، فإذا أنت دخلتَ فيه وأقررتَ به وشهدتَ على شهادته وأحببتَ الدخول في ما دعوناك إليه من شرائعنا النيرة وسُنَنِنا الحسنة، كنتَ مثلنا وكنا مثلك، فحسْبك بنا شرفاً في الدنيا والآخِرة، وان نبينا عليه السلام يقول يوم القيامة: كل أحد مشغول بنفسه من مَلَك مقرَّب ونبي مرسل سواه، وهو يقول: أهل بيتي أمتي أمتي، فيُجاب أولاً في أهل بيته ثم في أمته. ويقول الرحمن للملائكة : إني استحيي أن أردّ شفاعة صفيي وحبيبي محمد. ثم تكون ممن يجب لك ما يجب، وتصلي إلى قبلتنا التي ارتضاها الله لنا، وتقيم الصلوات الخمس بعد إسباغ الوضوءِ إذا كنتَ صحيحاً وقائماً على رجليك. وإذا كنتَ مريضاً أو ضعيفاً فجالس. فإن كنت على سفرٍ فنصف ما تصليه وأنت بالحضر*


*قال الله عزَّ وجل: "أقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة". وأمَّا الزكاة فهي ربع العُشر إذا أتى على المال وهو في ملك صاحبه حولٌ كامل، فتصرف ذلك على المساكين من ملَّتك والفقراءِ من أهل بيتك*


*وتنكح من النساءِ ما أحببت، لا جناح عليك في ذلك ولا لوم ولا إثم ولا عيب، إذا أنت تزوَّجتها بوَليٍّ وشاهدين وآتيتها من المهر ما طابت به نفسك ونفسها مما تيسَّر. ولك أن تجمع بين أربع نساءٍ، وتطلِّق مَنْ شئت إذا كرهتَها أو مللتَها أو شبعتَ منها. ولك أن تراجع بعد الاستحلال من أحببتَ منهن أيتهن تبعتها نفسُك. قال الله تعالى عز وجل: "فإن طلَّقها فلا تحلُّ له من بعد حتى تنكحَ زوجاً غيره، فإن طلَّقها فلا جناح عليهما أن يتراجعا" (البقرة 230). وتتمتع من الإِماء بما ملكت يداك. وتختتن لتقيم سُنَّة إبراهيم أبينا خليل الرحمن وسُنَّة إسماعيل أبينا وأبيك صلوات الله عليهما، وتغتسل من الجنابة*

*ثم إن قدرتَ تصوم شهر رمضان. إلاَّ إن أفطرت من علة أو مرض أو سفر بعد أن تنوي قضاءَ ذلك "فإن اللـه يريد لعباده اليُسر ولا يريد لهم العسر". وإن حنِثْتَ في قَسَمِك عملتَ بما أمر الله به في ذلك، إذ يقول تبارك وتعالى: "لا يؤاخذكم الله باللَّغْوِ في أيمانكم، ولكن يؤاخذكم بما كسِبَتْ قلوبكم، والله غفور حليم" (بقرة 225). وكفارة الحنَث عندنا معاشر المسلمين قوله تعالى "إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوْسَط ما تُطعِمون أهليكم، أو كسوتهم ، أو تحرير رقبة. فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام، ذلك كفارة أيمانكم إذا حلفتم. واحفظوا أيمانكم.كذلك يبيِّن لكم الله آياته لعلكم تشكرون". (مائدة 91-92)*


*والحجّ واجبٌ عليك لأنه جلَّ جلاله يقول: "ولله على الناس حجَّ البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلاً" (آل عمران 91). وذلك إذا لم يكن عليك دَيْن وكانت لك راحلة وكان عندك ثمن الزاد*


*والغزو في سبيل الله، فمعهُ الغنيمة في الدنيا عاجلاً، والأجر العظيم في الآخرةِ آجلاً. فقد سهل اللـه، وله الحمد، على المؤمنين، وإن شاء الله ليحب أن يؤخذ بعزائمه وتشديداته. ولو لم يكن في دين الإسلام شيء إلاّ الطمأنينة والأمن وتسليم القلب لله والراحة والثقة بما ضمن الله لنا عن نفسه أنه هو يثيبنا على ذلك في الآخرة الأجر العظيم ويدخلنا جنات النعيم فنكون فيها خالدين، وينصرنا فيها على القوم الظالمين، لكان في دون هذا لنا الفوز العظيم*


*فقد تلوتُ عليك من قول الله فيما سلف من كتابي هذا ما في أقله كفاية، فَدَعْ ما أنت عليه من الكفر والضلال والشقاوة والبـلاء، وقولك بذلك التخليط الذي تعرفه ولا تنكره، وهو قولكم بالآب والابن والروح القدس، وعبادة الصليب التي تضرُّ ولا تنفع، فإني أرتابك عنه وأجلُّ فيه علمك وشرف حسبك عن خساسته، فإني وجدتُ الله تبارك وتعالى يقول: "إن الله لا يغفر أن يُشْرَك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء" (نساء 51). وقال: "لقد كفر الذين قالوا إنَّ الله هو المسيح ابن مريم. وقال المسيح يا بني إسرائيل، اعبدوا الله ربّي وربكم، إنه من يُشْرِكْ باللـه فقد حَرَّمَ اللـه عليه الجنة ومأواه النار، وما للظالمين من أنصار. *


*لقد كفر الذين قالوا إنَّ الله ثالث ثلاثة، وما مِنْ إلهٍ إلاَّ إلهٌ واحد، وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون لَيَمَسَّنَّ الذين كفروا منهم عذابٌ أليم. أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه واللـه غفور رحيم. ما المسيح ابن مريم إلاَّ رسولٌ قد خلَتْ من قبله الرسل، وأُمَّهُ صديقةٌ كانا يأكلان الطعام. انظر كيف نُبَيّنُ لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنَّى يُوفكون" (مائدة 76 – 79). *


*فدع ما أنت فيه من تلك الضلالة وتلك الحمية الشديدة الطويلة المتعبة، وجهد ذلك الصوم الصعب والشقاء الدائم، والبلاء الطويل، الذي أنت منغمس فيه، الذي لا ينفع ولا يجدي عليك نفعاً إلاَّ إتعابك بدنك وتعذيبك نفسك، وأقْبِل داخلاً في هذا الدين القيِّم السهل المنهج الصحيح الاعتقاد الحسن الشرائع الواسع السبيل، الذي ارتضاه الله لأوليائه من عباده، ودعا جميع خلقه إليه من بين الأديان كلها تفضُّلاً منه عليهم به، وإحساناً إليهم بهدايته إياهم، ليُتمَّ بذلك نعماه عندهم. فقد نصحت لك يا هذا وأدَّيْتُ إليك حق المودَّة وخالص المحبة، إذ أحببتُ أن أخلطك بنفسي، وأن أكون أنا وأنت على رأي واحد وديانة واحدة. فإني وجدّت ربي يقول: "إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها، أولئك هم شرُّ البَرية. إنَّ الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خَير البَرية، جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنَّاتُ عدنٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداً، رضي الله عنهم ورضُوا عنه، ذلك لِمَنْ خشي ربَّهُ" (بينة 6– 7). وقال الله، في محكم كتابه، في موضع آخر: "كنتم خير أُمَّةٍ أُخرجَتْ للناس تأمرون بالمعروف" (آل عمران 103).*


*وأشفقتُ عليك أن تكون من أهل النار الذين هم شر البرية، ورجوتُ أن تكون بتوفيق اللـه إياك من المؤمنين الذين رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه وهم خير البرية، ورجوتُ أن تكون من هذه الأمة التي هي خير أمة أُخْرِجَتْ للناس. فإن أبيتَ إلاَّ جهلاً وتمادياً في كفرك وطغيانك الذي أنتَ فيه، وردَدْتَّ علينا قولنا ولم تقبل ما بذلناه لك من نصيحتنا، حيث لم نُردْ منك على ذلك جزاءً ولا شكراً، فاكتب بما عندك من أمر دينك، والذي صحَّ في يدك منه وما قامت به الحجة عندك، آمناً مطمئِناً غير مُقَصِّر في حجتك ولا مُكاتم لما تعتقده. ولا فَرِق ولا وجِل، فليس عندي إلاَّ الاستماع للحُجَّة منك، والصبر والإِذعان والإِقرار بما يلزمني منه طائعاً غير منكر ولا جاحد ولا هائب، حتى نقيس ما تأتينا به وتتلوه علينا ونجمعه إلى ما في أيدينا، ثم نخيّرك بعد ذلك على أن تشرح لنا عليه، وتدع الاعتلال علينا بقولك إن الفزع حجبك وقطعك عن بلوغ الحجَّة، واحتجتَ أن تقبض لسانك ولا تبسطه لنا ببيان الحجة، فقد أطلقناك وحجتك لئلا تنسبنا إلى الكبرياء وتدَّعي علينا الجور والحيف، فإنَّ ذلك غير شبيهٍ بنا، فاحتجَّ عافاك الله بما شئت، وقل كيف شئت، وتكلم بما أحببت وانبسط في كل ما تظن أنه يُؤدّيك إلى وثيق حجَّتك، فإنَّك في أوسع الأمان، ولنا عليك إذ قد أطلقناك هذا الإطلاق وبسطنا لسانك هذا البَسْط، أن تجعل بيننا وبينك حكماً عادلاً لا يجور في حكمه وقضائه، ولا يميل إلى غير الحقّ إذا ما تجنَّب دولة الهواءِ، وهو العقل الذي يأخذ به اللَّـه عزَّ وجلَّ ويعطي. فإننا قد أنصفناك في القول، وأوسعناك في الأمان، ونحن راضون بما حكم به العقل لنا وعلينا، إذ كان لا إكراه في الدين. وما دعوناك إلاَّ طوعاً وترغيباً في ما عندنا، وعرَّفناكَ شناعةَ ما أنت عليه. والسلام عليك ورحمة اللـه وبركاته*​
*يرجى قراءة ما أتى به عبد الله اسماعيل الهاشمي بتأني ولاحقاً سيأتي رد عبد المسيح  --->>>>*​

​


----------



## The light of JC (28 مايو 2012)

*رسالته تدعو الى الاسلام , و لكن محتواها يدعو للمسيحية لان عبدالله لا يعرف انه قد كشف الاسلام بنفسه*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (29 مايو 2012)

*وهنا يأتي رد عبد المسيح الكندي وقد تناول اهم الموضوعات التي طرحها عبد الله الهاشمي وستكون على اجزاء:*

*الجزء الاول:*

*من عبد المسيح الكندي الى الهاشمي يدعوه الى المسيحية*


*إلى فلان بن فلان، من فلان بن فلان أصغر عبيد المسيح. *

*سلامةٌ ورحمةٌ ورأفةٌ وتحياتٌ تحلُّ عليك خاصَّة، وعلى جميع أهل العالم عامَّة بجوده وكرمه آمين.*


*أما بعد، فقد قرأتُ رسالتك وحمدّتُ الله على ما وُهب لي من رأي سيدي أمير المؤمنين، ودعوت الله الذي لا يخيّبُ داعيه، إذا دعاه بنيَّةٍ صادقةٍ، وأن يطيل بقاءَ سيدنا أمير المؤمنين في أسبغِ النعم، وأدوم الكرامة، وأشمل العافية بمنّه رحمته. وشكرتُ، أكرمك الله، ما ظهر لي من فضلَك، وما كشفتَه من لطيفِ محبتك، وما خصصتَني به من المودة، فقد كان العهد قبلاً عندي على هذا قديماً، وقد زاده تأكيداً ما تبيَّن لي من شفقتك مستأنفاً. وشكري يُقَصِّرُ عمَّا فعلتَه، ولم تَتَعدَّ ما يشبه كرم طباعك وشرف سلفك. وأنا أرغب إلى اللـه، جلَّ اسمه، الذي بيده الخير كله أن يتولى مكافأتك عني بما هو واسع له. إذ لم تأت بما أتيت به إلاّ على الإخلاص من المودَّة، وكان الذي حملك على ذلك فرط المحبة والإلفة. وفهمتُ، أفهمك الله كلَّ خير، وهداك إلى سبيل الرشاد، ما اقتصصتَهُ في كتابك وتعمَّقتَ فيه من الدعوة وشرَحته من أمر ديانتك هذه التي أنت عليها، وما دعوتني إلى الدخول إليه ورغَّبتني فيه منها. وقد علمتُ، أصلحك الله، علماً حقيقياً، أن الذي دعاك إلى ذلك ما يوجبه لنا تفضُّلك من حق حرمتنا بك لما يظهر من رأي سيدنا وسيدك وابن عمك أمير المؤمنين فينا، فهذا ما لا قوة لنا على شكرك عليه، ولا عون لنا على ذلك إلاَّ الله تبارك وتعالى، فإننا نستعينه ونسأله مبتهلين طالبين إليه أن يشكرك عنا، فإنَّه أهلٌ لذلك والقادر عليه *


*فأما ما دعوتني إليه من أمرِ دينك الذي تنتحله، ومقالتك التي تعتقدها وهي الحنيفية، وأنك على ملَّة أبينا إبراهيم، وما قلتَ فيه انه كان حنيفاً مسلماً، فنحن نسأل المسيح سيدنا مخلِّص العالمين، الذين وعدنا الوعد الصادق وضمن لنا الضمان الصحيح في إنجيله المقدس، حيث يقـول: "ومتى قَدَّموكم إلى المجامع والرؤساء والسلاطين فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تحتجّون أو بما تقولون، لأن الروح القدس يعلِّمكم في تلك الساعة ما يجب أن تقولوه" (لوقا 12: 11، 12). فأنا واثق بما وعدني به سيدي المسيح في إنجيله المقدس من إنجازه وعده لي، وادخلُ معكَ المعركة مستغيثاً بالله، متكلاً عليه، إذ كنتُ أنا العاجز عن كل شيء لا أتأخَّر عن دعوته المنيرة وعن دينه الأفضل، وافتتح كلامي بما يُلَقِّنني به من صـلاح القول، ويلهمني من وثيق الحجة ،كعادته عند أوليائِه، وأرجو منه الظفر.*

*وأقول مجيباً لك: قد علمتُ أنك قرأتَ كتب الله المنزلة، ونظرتَ في ديوان أسراره المقدسة، التي هي الكتب العتيقة والحديثة. ومكتوب في التوراة التي أنزلها الله تعالى على موسى النبي، وناجاه بجميع ما فيها، وخبَّره أسراره في السفر الأول من أسفارها الخمسة، وهو المعروف بسفر الخليقة (التكوين)، أنَّ إبراهيم كان نازلاً مع آبائِه بحرَّان، وأنها كانت مسكناً له، وأن الله تجلَّى له بعد تسعين سنة، فآمن به وحُسبَ له ذلك براً. ولكنه كان قبل ذلك التجلَّي يعبد الصنم المسمى العُزْى، وهو المعروف بحرَّان، المتَّخذ على اسم القمر، لأن أهل حرَّان كانوا يعبدون هذا الصنم، فكان إبراهيم يعبد الصنم حنيفاً مع آبائِه وأجدادِه وأهل بلده، كما أقررتَ أنت أيها الحنيف وشهدتَ بذلك عليه، إلى أن تجلَّى الله عليه "فآمن بالرب فحُسب له ذلك برَّاً " (تكوين 15). فترك الحنيفية التي هي عبادة الأصنام، وصار مُوَحِّداً مؤمناً، لأنَّنا نجد الحنيفية في كتب الله المنزلة اسماً لعبادة الأصنام، فورَّث إبراهيم ذلك التوحيد إسحق، الذي هو ابن الموعد، وهو الذي قرَّ به لله ففداه اللـه بالكبش، لأنه هكذا أمره اللـه: "وقال أعْمِدْ إلى أبنك ووحيدك الذي تُحِبُّه، وهو اسحق، فأمْضِ به حتى تُقَرِّبَه لي قرباناً في الموضع الذي أُريكَهُ " (تك 22: 2). ومن نسل اسحق من سارة الحرة خرج المسيح مخلِّص العالم. فلهذه الأسباب وغيرها ورَّثه إبراهيم أبوه التوحيد، ثم ورَّثه اسحق يعقوب ابنه الذي سماه الله إسرائيل، ثم ورَّثه يعقوبُ الاثني عشر سبطاً. فلم يزل ذلك التراث في بني إسرائيل حتى دخلوا أرض مصر أيام الفراعنة بسبب يوسف، ثم لم يَزَلْ ذلك التراث ينقص ويضعف قرناً بعد قرن حتى اضمحلَّ، كاضمحلاله الذي كان في عصر نوح، إذ كان التوحيد أوَّل من عرفه أبونا آدم، ثم ورَّثَهُ شيت، ثم شيث ورَّثَه أنوشَ ابنه، فكان انوش أوَّلَ من أعلن ذكر التوحيد ودعا إليه، ثم ورَّثه نوحُ ولدَهُ وولدَ ولده (أحفاده)، ثم اضمحلَّ إلى زمن إبراهيم. فتجدَّد ذلك التراث لإبراهيم، ولم يزِل يتجدد إلى أن وُلِدَ يعقوب، الذي هو إسرائيل الله، ثم اضمحلَّ حتى تجدَّد عندما بعث الله موسى، فإنَّ الله تجلَّى عليه بالنار في العوسجة، فقال له موسى: "إنَّك ترسـلني إلى قوم غُلْف القلوب. إنْ هُمْ سألوني: ما اسم الذي وَجَّهَك إلينا، وبماذا وجَّهك حتى نُصَدِقَكَ؟ فماذا أقول لهم؟ فقال اللـه: هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل الذين أنا مُرسلك إليهم، وبهذا القول تخاطب فرعون إذا دخلت إليه: "أَهْيَهْ أَشِرْ أَهْيَهْ أرسلني إليكم". وتفسيره: "ذلك الأزلي الذي لم يزل إلهُ آبائِكم، إلهُ إبراهيم وإلهُ إسحق وإلهُ يعقوب، أرسلني إليكم" (خروج 3: 15). فجَدَّد ذكر التوحيد وأَلْغَزَ عن سرّ الثالوث حيث قال: "إلهُ إبراهيم وإلهُ إسحق وإلهُ يعقوب" فكرَّر بذلك القول ذكر الثلاثة الأقانيم بعد ذكر التوحيد كما كان قديماً، فهو واحِدٌ ذو ثلاثة أقانيم لا محالة، لأنه أََجْمَل في قوله: "إلهُ آبائِكم" ثم قال مكـرراً اسم الجلالة ثلاث مرات. أَفَتقولُ أنها ثلاثة آلهة، أم إله واحد مكرَّراً ثلاث مرات؟ فإن قلنا إنها ثلاثة آلهة أشركنا وجئنا بأشنع القول وأمحله، وإن قلنا إله واحد مكرراً ثلاث مرات نكون قد دفعنا للكتاب حقَّه، لأنه قد كان يمكنه أن يقول: إله آبائِكم إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. وإنما كرَّر ذلك للإشارة أن في هذا الموضع سراً، وهو أن الله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم. فثلاثةُ أقانيم إلهٌ واحدٌ، وإلهٌ واحدٌ ثلاثةُ أقانيم. فأيُّ دليل أوضح وأيُّ نور أضوى من هذا إلاَّ لمن عاند الحق، وأراد أن يغِشَّ نفسه، ويُصِمَّ سَمْعَ عقله عن استماع سر الله الذي أودعه الله في كتبه التي أنزلها على أنبيائه، وهي، أكرمك الله، في أيدي أصحاب التوراة. الذين إلى هذا الوقت لم يكونوا يفهمونه، حتى جاء صاحب السرّ الذي هو المسيح سيدنا وكشفه لنا*


*فقد علمنا الآن أن إبراهيم كان منذ ولد إلى أن أتت عليه تسعون سنة حنيفاً عابد صنم، ثم آمن باللـه إلى أن قبض (مات). فأنت تدعوني إلى دين إبراهيم وملَّته، فليت شعري، إلى أيّ مذهبيه ودينيه تدعوني؟ وفي أيّ حالتيه تُرغّبني؟ أَحَيثُ كان حنيفاً يعبد الصنم المعروف بالعُزَّى مع آبائه وأهل بيته وهو بحرَّان؟ أم حيث خرجَ عن الحنيفية وَوَحَّد الله وعبده وآمن به، فانتقل طائعاً عن حرَّان دار الكفرة ومدينة أهل الضلالة؟ فلا أظنك تدعوني إلى مثل حال إبراهيم في كفره وضلاله من عبادة الأصنام، التي هي الحنيفية. وإن كنتَ تدعوني إلى حاله وقت إيمانه وما حُسب له من البرّ وقت توحيده، فاليهوديُّ ابن إبراهيم أولى بهذه الدعوة منك، لأنه هو صاحب تراث اسحق الذي ورث هذا التوحيد عن إبراهيم أبيه، وهو أولى منك، وأحقّ بهذا الأمر. فما لك والظلم والحيف والجَنَف، وطلب ما لم يجعله الله لك حقَّا؟ فأنت دائماً تنسـب ذاتك إلى العدل، وتصفها بهذه الصفة، وصاحبك يَقِرُّ في كتابه: "قُلْ إني أُمِرتُ أن أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمْ، وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ المُشْرِكينَ" (الأنعام 14) أفلا ترى أنَّه أول من أظهر الإسلام، وان قبله إبراهيم وغيره لم يكونوا مسلمين، لأن صاحبك قد أقرَّ بأنَّه هو أول من أسلم؟ فإن أبيْت إلاَّ الوكالة بالخصومة والاحتجاج عن اليهود، فأنت تعلم ما يجب لنا عليك في الحكم إذا نحن طالبناك بإقرار اليهودي بتوكيله إياك! فإن ثبتت وكالتك له نأخذ منك إقرارك أنك قد أقمت نفسك ونصَّبتها منصب الخصم عن اليهود، وأنا لا أرى لشرفك وحسبك أن أحلك هذا المحل. وإن كنت أنت أحللته نفسك فإني أسألك عن هذا الواحد الذي دعوتنا إلى الإِقرار بوحدانيته، كيف تُفْهِمُنَا انه واحد، وعلى كم نحو يُقال للواحد واحداً. فإذا أنبأتنا بذلك علمنا أنك صادق فيما ادعيت من عبادة هذا الواحد. أمَّا إن كنت غير عالمٍ به فأين تبَصُّرُكَ؟ ألا تعلم أن الواحد لا يُقال له واحداً إلاّ على ثلاثة أوجهٍ: إمَّا في الجنس، وإمَّا في النوع، وإمَّا في العدد. ولستُ أرى أحداً يدَّعي غير هذا، أو يقدر أن يجد غير هذه الأوجه الثلاثة. فعلى أيّ وجه تصف الله، جلَّ وعزَّ، واحداً من هذه الوجوه التي ذكرتها لك، أفي الجنس، أم في النوع، أم في العدد. فإن قلتَ أنَّه واحد في الجنس صار واحداً عاماً لأنواع شتى، لأن حكم الواحد في الجنس هو الذي يضمُّ أنواعاً كثيرة مختلفة، وذلك مما لا يجوز في اللـه. وإن قلت إنه واحد في النوع، صار ذلك نوعاً عاماً لأقانيم شتى، لأن حكم النوع يضم أقانيم كثيرة في العدد. وإن قلت انَّه واحد في العدد، كان ذلك نقضاً لكلامك أنَّه واحد فرد صمد، لأنَّه لو سألك سائل عن نفسك: كم أنت؟ لا تقدر أن تجيبه أنك واحد فرد. فكيف يقبل عقلك هذه الصفة التي لا تُفَضِّلُ إلهك عن سائر خلقه؟ وليتَك مع وصفك إياه بالعدد كنتَ وصفتَهُ أيضاً بالتبعيض والنقصان. أتَراك لا تعلم، أنت الرجل الذي فتَّشْتَ الكتب وقرأتها، وناظرتَ أهل الملل المختلفة، وفهمتَ اعتقاداتهم، أنَّ الواحد الفرد بعض العدد، لأنَّ كمال العدد ما عَمَّ جميع أنواع العدد، فالواحد بعض العدد. وهذا نقضٌّ لكلامك. فإن قلت انَّه واحد في النوع، فللنوع ذواتٌ شتى لا واحد فرد. وإن قلتَ انَّه واحد في الجوهر، نسألك: هل تخالف صفة الواحد في النوع عندك صفة الواحد في العدد؟ أو إنما تعني واحداً في النوع واحداً في العدد لأنَّه عام؟ فإن قلتَ: قد تخالف هذه تلك ، قلنا لك: حد الواحد في النوع عند أهل الحكمة، العارفين بحدود الكلام، والعالمين بقوانين المنطق، اسم يعُمُّ أفراداً شتى، وواحد الواحد ما لا يعمُّ غير نفسه. أَفَمُقِرٌ أنت أنَّ الله واحد في الجوهر يَعُمُّ أشخاصاً شتى، أو إنما تصفه شخصاً واحداً؟ وإن كان معنى قولك إنه  واحد في النوع واحد في العدد، فإنك لم تُعَرِّفْ الواحد في النوع ما هو وكيف هو، ورجعت إلى كلامك الأول أنه واحد في العدد، وهذه صفة المخلوقين، كما قدمنا آنفاً. وإن قلتَ: هل تقدر أنت أنْ تصف الله واحداً في العدد إذا كان كزعمك الواحد في العدد بعضاً وليس بكامل؟ قلنا لك: إنَّنا نصفه واحداً كاملاً في الجوهر مثلَّثاً في العدد، أي في الأقانيم الثلاثة فقد كمِلَتْ صفته من الوجهين جميعاً. أمَّا وصفنا إياه واحداً في الجوهر فلأنَّه أعلى من جميع خلقه، لا يشبهه شيء منها ولا يختلط في غيره، بسيط غير كثيف وروحاني غير جسماني، أبٌ على كل شيء بقوة جوهـره من غير امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تركيب. وأما في العدد فلأنه عام لجميع أنواع العدد لا يُعد وإن تكن أنواعه نوعين زوجاً وفرداً، فقد دخل هذان النوعان في هذه الثلاثة. فبأيِّ الأنحاءِ وصفناه لم نعدل عن صفة الكمال شيئاً كما يليق به. فوَصْفنا اللـه واحداً ليس على ما وصفته أنت. وأرجو أن يكون هذا الجواب مقنعاً لك وللناظر في كتابنا هذا، إذا نظر بعين الإنصاف إن شاء الله*

*وأما قولك أنَّه لم يتخذْ صاحبةً ولا ولداً ولم يكن له كفؤاً أحد، فإن أنت أنصفتنا أقرَّرتَ لي بأنَّ الذي وصفه بذلك هو الذي شنَّع عليه. وأما نحن فلا نقول أنَّ لله صاحبة، ولا أنَّه اتخذ ولداً، ولا أنَّه كان له كفؤاً أحد، ولا نَصِفُه بمثل هذه الرذائل من صفات التشبيه به، وإنما هذه الشُبهات لكم من عند اليهود الذين أرادوا كيدكم بذلك، فلفَّقُوا هذه القصص. وأنت تعلم أنه ليس في كتبنا المنزلة لهذا ذكرٌ فتقبله عقولنا أو نتكلم به، وإنما هو كتابكَ الذي أكثرَ التشنيعَ علينا، وادَّعى على المسيح سيدنا ومحيي البشر الدعاوي التي لم يقلها قط. إنما ذلك من حيلة وهَب بن منبه وعبد اللـه بن سلام وكعب المعروف بالأحبار، اليهود الذين احتالوا في إدخـال ذلك وغيره من التشنيعات علينا بل وعليكم، وإن فحصتَ عن ذلك في كتابك عرفت حقيقته. ونحن نقول إن الله الأزلي بكلمته لم يزل حليماً رَؤوفاً، وإنما وصفناه بالرحمة والرأفة والملك والعز والسلطان والجبروت والتدبير، وما أشبه هذه الصفات، لما يظهر لنا من أفعاله. وقد أخبرَتْ عنها عقول الناس واشتقّوها له اشتقاقاً لأجل فعله إياها، فاستوجبها جلَّ وعز بالكمال والحقيقة، كما استوجب جميع ما سُمّيَ به من أجل فعله له*

*فأما صفات ذاته فجوهرٌ ذو كلمة وروحٌ أزليٌّ لم يزل متعالياً مرتفعاً عن جميع النعوت والأوصاف. ولننظر الآن في هذه الصفات من حيٍّ وعالمٍ. أهي أسماءٌ مفردة مرسلة، أم أسماءٌ مضافة تدل على إضافة شيءٍ إلى شيءٍ؟ ويجب علينا أن نعلم ما الأسماءُ المضافة وما الأسماءُ المفرَدة المرسَلة. فأمَّا الأسماء المرسَلة فهي كقول القائل أرضٌ أو سماء، أو نار أو ماءْ أو كل ما كان بما قيل شبيهاً مما لا يضاف إلى غيرها. وأما الأسماءُ المضافة إلى غيرها، كالعالم والعلم، والحكمة والحكيم، وما أشـبه ذلك. فالعالم بعلمِه والعِلمَ عِلمَ عالمٍ. والحِكمةَ حكمةَ حكيمٍ*


*والآن نسألك عن الموصوف بهذه الصفة اللازِمَةٌ هي لجوهره في أزليته، أم اكتسبها له اكتساباً واستوجب الوصف بها من بَعْدُ، كما استوجب أنَّ يوصف أن له خليقةً حيث خلق، وسائر ذلك مع ما لم أذكر من أسماءٍ يُسمَّى بها وصِفات يُجَلَّى بها لفِعْلِه إياها. فإذا قيل، كما يوصف تعالى، أنَّه كان، ولا خلق حتى أتى على ذلك بالفعل، كذلك يجوز أن يُقال انَّه كان ولا حياة له ولا علم ولا حكمة حتى صارت الحياة والعلم والحكمة لديه موجودة. وهذا محال ! فلم يكن الله، طرفة عينٍ، خِلْواً من حياةٍ وعلم. *

*ونعلم أن الصفات في اللـه صفتان مختلفتان: صفة طبيعية ذاتية لم يـزل متَّصفاً بها، وصفة اكتسبها له اكتساباً وهي صفة فعله. فأمَّا الصفات التي اكتسـبها من أجل فعله فمثل رحيم وغفور ورؤوف. وأما الصفـات المنزلة التي هي الطبيعية الذاتية التي لم يزل جل وعز متَّصفاً بها فهي الحيـاة والعلم، فإن الله لم يزل حياً عالماً. فالحياة والعلم إذاً أزليان لا محالة*

*فقد صحَّتْ نتيجة هذه المقدمات أن الله واحد ذو كلمة وروح في ثلاثة أقانيم قائمة بذاتها، يعمّها جوهر اللاهوت الواحد. فهذه هي صفة الواحد المثلَّث الأقانيم الذي نعبده. وهذه الصفة التي ارتضاها لنفسه ودلَّنا على سرِّها في كتبه المنزلة على ألسُنِ أنبيائِه ورُسُلِه، فأوَّل ذلك ما ناجى به موسى كليمه، حيث أَعْلَمه كيف خلق آدم، فقال في السفر الأول من كتاب التوراة "في البدء الآلهة بَرَا السماوات والأرض" (تكوين 1:1) فبهذا يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى تثليث الأقانيم ووحدة الطبيعة. لأنه بقوله "الآلهة" بصيغة الجمع يشير الى الاقانيم الالهية الثلاثة، وبقوله بَرَا أي "خلق" بضمير المفرد يشير إلى وحدة الطبيعة والجوهر الذي هو للأقانيم الإلهية الثلاثة. وقال أيضاً في هذا السفر أن الله قال عند خلقه آدم: "لنَصْنَعَنَّ إنساناً على  شَبَهنا وصورتنا" (تكوين 1: 26). ولم يقل: "أعمل على صورتي وشبهي". وقال في هذا السفر عندما أخطأ آدم: "هو ذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منَّا عارفاً الخير والشر" (تكوين 3: 22). ولم يقل "مثلي". وقال عزَّ وجل في هذا السفر: "تعالوا ننزل فنبلبل هناك لسانهم" (تكوين 11: 7) وذلك لما اجتمعوا ليَبْنوا صَرْحاً يكون رأسه في السـماء، ففرَّق الله ضعف رأيهم وقلَّة عقولهم في ما فكروا فيه. ولم يقل "أنزل أبلبل". *

*فهذا ما ناجى الله به موسى، فخبَّرنا بهذا السـر في الأقانيم الثلاثة عن الله. فهل ندع كلام الله والسِرَّ الذي أودعه موسى، وبرهان موسى على صحة ذلك بالعـلامات العجيبة. ونقبل قول صاحبك بلا حجة ولا آية ولا أعجوبة ولا دليل، حيث يقول أنَّ الله فردٌ صمد، ثم يرجع فيناقضُ قوله ويقول إنَّ له روحاً وكلمة. فهو قد وَحَّدَ وثَلَّثَ من حيث لم يعلم*

*وفي كتابك أيضاً شبيه بما ذكرنا عن اللـه "فعلنا" و"خلقنا" و"أمرنا" و"أوحينا" و"أهلكنا". أفَيشُكُّ أحدٌ في أن هذا القول قول شتى لا قول فرد؟ فإن ادَّعيت أنَّ العربَ قد أجازت هذا القول واستعملته في كلامها ومخاطبتها تريد به التفخُّم، قلنا لك أيها الملفِّق: لو كانت العرب وحدها هي التي ابتدعته كان لك في كلامك تعلُّق. فأما إذْ قد سبق العربَ العبرانيون والسريانيون واليونانيون وغيرهم من ذوي الألسنة المختلفة، على غير تواطؤ، فليس ما وصفتَ من إجازة العرب ذلك حجَّة. فإن قلتَ: نعم قد أجازته، حيث يقول الرجل الواحد منهم أمرنا وأرسلنا وقلنا ولقينا وما أشبه ذلك، نقول لك إن ذلك صحيح جائز في المؤلَّف من أشياءَ مختلفة والمركَّب من أعضاءٍ غير متشابهة ، لأن الإنسان واحد كثيرة أجزاؤه، فأول الأجزاء من الإنسان النفس والجسد، والجسد مبني من أجـزاءٍ كثيرة وأعضاءٍ شتى، فلذلك جاز له أن ينطق بما وصفتَ من: قلنا وامرنا وأوحينا، إذ هو عدد واحد كما ذكرت. فإن قلت إن ذلك تعظيمٌ للـه أن يقول أرسـلنا وأمرنا وأوحينا، قلنا لك: لو لم يقل ذلك من ليس بمستحقٍّ للتعظيم لجاز قولك، ولكنَّ الله سبحانه يعلّمنا أنه واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم، قد نطق بكلتي الصيغتين من أمرتُ وأمرنا وخلقتُ وخلقنا وأوحيتُ وأوحينا. فإنَّ الأولى دليل على الوحدانية والثانية على تعدُّد الأقانيم. وبيان ذلك قول موسى النبي في التوراة ما معناه أن اللـه تراءى لإبراهيم وهو في موضع يعرف بـ"بلُّوط مَمْرَا" جالساً على باب خبائه في وقت استحرار النهار، فرأى ثلاثة رجال وقوفاً بازائه، فاستقبلهم قائلاً: "يا سيدي، إن كنتُ قد وجدتُ نعمةً في عينيك فلا تتجاوزَنَّ عبدك" (تكوين 2). ألا ترى أنَّ المنظور إليه من إبراهيم ثلاثة، ولكن الخطاب لشخص واحد؟ فسمَّاهم رباً واحداً، وتضرع إليه سائلاً طالباً أن ينزل عنده. فاعتباره الثلاثة سرّ الأقانيم الثلاثة، وتسميته إياهم رباً واحداً لا أرباباً سرّ لجوهرٍ واحدٍ، فهي ثلاثة بحق وواحد بحق، كما وصفنا.*

*ثم أنَّ موسى أخبر أنَّ الله قاله له: "اسمع يا إسرائيل، الربُّ إلهُكَ ربٌّ واحد" معنى ذلك أن الله الموصوف بثلاثة أقانيم هو رَبٌّ واحد. وداود النبي يقول في المزمور 33: 6 عن الله: "بكلمة الله صُنِعَت السماوات، وبروح فيه (بنَسمَة فمِه) كل جنودها". فأفصح داود وصَرَّح بالثلاثة الأقانيم حيث قال: "الله" و"كلمته" و"روحه". فهل زدنا في وصفنا على ما قال داود؟ وقال في موضع آخر في كتابه تحقيقاً: بأن كلمة الله إلهٌ حق "لكلمة الله أُسبّح". ولا يمكن أن يُسبّح داود لغير الله. *

*وقال إشعياء النبي: "لم أتكلم منذ البدء في الخفاء. منذ زمان قبل وجودي أنا هناك، والآن الربُّ الإِله أرسلني، وروحُه" (إش 48: 16). وهذا هو قولنا ثلاثة أقانيم إلهٌ واحدٌ وربٌ واحدٌ.لم نخرج عن حدود كتب الله المنزلة، ولم نزِدْ فيها ولم نُنقص منها ولا بدّلناها ولا حرّفناها*

*ثم وصف إشعياء النبي أنَّ الله عزَّ وجل تراءى له والملائكة حافّون به مقدِّسون له قائلين: "قدوس قدوس قدوس رب الجنود، مجدُهُ مِلءُ كل الأرض" (إشعيا 6: 1–3). فتقديس الملائِكة ثلاث مرات واقتصارهم على ذلك بلا زيادة ولا نقصان سرٌّ لتقديسهم الأقانيم الثلاثة إلهاً واحداً وربّاً واحداً. وهذا شأنهم منذ خلقوا إلى أبد الآبدين*

*ولو شئتُ أن أمطر عليك الشهادات من الكتب المقدسة المنزَلة، بالتصريح والاجتهاد في القول أنَّ الله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم، لفعلتُ ذلك. لكني أكره التطويل، فاقتصرت على ما كتبتُ، ولما ذكَرْتَه من أنك درستَ كتب اللـه المنزلة. فإن كنتَ قد درستها كما ذكرتَ، فقد استدللْتَ بيسيرٍ مما كتبتُ به إليك على كثير مما في كتب الله المُنزَلة من أسرار أقانيمه وتوحيده*

*وليس دعائي إياك إلاّ إلى الله الواحـد الذي هو ثلاثة أقانيم، كامل بكلمته وروحه، واحد ثلاثة، وثلاثة واحد، ومن هذه الجهة ليس هو ثالث ثلاثة كما شنَّع في القول علينا صاحبك، إذ قال "لقد كفر الذين قالوا أنَّ الله ثالث ثلاثة، وما من إلهٍ إلاَّ إلهٌ واحدٌ، وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسَّنَّ الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم. أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه، والله غفور رحيم" (مائدة 77، 78)، فهذا قـول صاحبك. ولقد كنتُ أحبُ أن أعلم مَنْ هؤلاء الذين يقولون أنَّ الله ثالث ثلاثة؟ أمِنْ فرق النصرانية هم أم لا؟ وأنت قد ادَّعيت معرفة الفِرق الثلاث وهي الفِـرق الظاهرة. فهل تعلم أن أحداً منهم يقول أنَّ الله ثالث ثلاثة؟ فما أظنك تعرفه ولا نحن نعرفه أيضاً، اللَّهُمَّ إلاَّ أن يكون أراد فريق المركيونية، فإنهم يقولون بثلاثة أكوان يسمّونها آلهةً متفرقة، فواحد عادل، وآخر رحيم، وآخر شرير. وليس أولئك نصارى. فأمَّا أهل النصرانية فكل مَنْ ينتحل هذا الاسم فهو بريءٌ من هذه المقالة، جاحدٌ لها كافرٌ بها. وإنما قولهم أنَّ الله واحد ذو كلمة وروح من غير افتراق، وقد أقرَّ صاحبك بهذا إذ حثَّكم على الإيمان بالمسيح سيد العالم ومخلّص البشر: "يا أهل الكتاب، لا تَغْلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلاَّ الحق، إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه، فآمِنوا بالله ورُسُله، ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا خيراً لكم. إنما الله إلهٌ واحد" (نساء 169). *

*فالله تبارك وتعالى ذو كلمة وروح، وصاحبك يقول إن المسيح كلمة اللـه تجسَّدت وصارت إنساناً. فهل هناك بيان وشرح أو إيضاح وتصريح أكثر من هذا؟ ثم ختم بقوله: ولا تقولوا ثلاثة آلهة، أو يتوهّم ذلك عن الله جلّ وعز، بل انتهوا عنه فإنه خير لكم ألاَّ تقولوا بمقالة مركيون الجاهل أنها ثلاثة آلهة. فقد شرحتُ لك معنى قولنا أن الله واحد ذو كلمة وروح، واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم.*


*يتبع في الجزء الثاني ......>>>>>


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2012)

*الجزء الثاني من رد عبد المسيح - والتي في مجملها كانت تتحدث عن نبؤة محمد:*

*ولقد فهمت ما دعوتَني إليه من الشهادة لصاحبك والإقرار بنبوَّته ورسالته، وما عظَّمتَ من أمره. فأما تعظيمك إياه وتفخيمك إياه فلسنا نجادلك فيه، وليس عندنا فيه إلاّ تسليمه لك، إذ كنت أَوْلى الناس بقرابتك، وقرابتك أَوْلى الناس بك. وإنما نحن مناظروك في ما دَعوْتنا إليه من الإقرار بنبوَّته بأنَّ ذلك حقٌ واجب. فإن كان ذلك حقاً واجباً فليس ينبغي لنا، ولا لأحدٍ ذي عقل أن يمتنع أو يمتعض من قبوله، فإنَّه لا يمتنع عن الإقرار بالحق إلاَّ ظالمٍ معتدٍ، أو جاهلٍ بمعرفة قدر الحق. وإن كان ذلك غير الحق فلا ينبغي لك أن تقيم على غير الحق، فكيف تدعونا إليه؟ فإنك إذا فعلت هذا كنتَ ظالماً لنفسك أولاً، ثم متعدّياً على من تدعوه إلى الحق. فلنطرحْ الآن من بيننا العصبيَّة، ولنفحصْ عن أول قصة صاحبك، هذا الذي تدعونا إلى الإقرار له بالنبوة، ونشرحها من أولها إلى آخـرها، ونختبرها اختباراً شافياً، فيجب أن يكون البحث عنه بتَأنٍّ وتَرَوٍّ*


*كان هذا الرجل يتيماً في حِجْرِ عمه عبد مناف المعروف بأبي طالب، الذي كفله عند موت أبيه وكان يعوله ويدافع عنه، وكان يعبد أصنام الّلات والعُزَّى مع عمومته وأهل بيته بمكة، على ما حكى هو في كتابه، وأقَرَّه على نفسه حيث قال: "ألم يجدك يتيماً فآوَى، ووجدك ضالاً فهدى، ووجدك عائلاً فأغنى" (ضحى 6 – 8). ثم نشأ في ذلك الأمر حتى صار في خدمة عِيرٍ لخديجة بنت خويلد، يعمل فيها بأجرة ويتردد بها إلى الشام وغيرها، إلى أن كان ما كان من أمره وأمر خديجة وتزوُّجه إياها، للسبب الذي تعرفه. فلمّا قوَّته بمالها نازعته نفسـه إلى أن يدَّعي الملك والترؤس على عشيرته وأهل بلده، فلم يتبعه عليه إلاَّ قليلٌ من الناس. فعندما يئِسَ مما سوَّلت له نفسه ادَّعى النبوَّة، وأنه رسولٌ مبعوثٌ من رب العالمين، فدخل عليهم من باب لطيف لا يعرفون عاقبته ما هي، ولا يفهمون كيف امتحان مثله، ولا ما يعود عليهم من ضرر منه، وإنما هم قوم عرب أصحاب بدوٍ لم يفهموا شروط الرسالة، ولم يعرفوا علامات النبوَّة، لأنه لم يُبْعَث فيهم نبي قط. وكان ذلك من تعليم الرجل الملقِّن له الذي سنذكر اسمه وقصته في غير هذا الموضع من كتابنا، وكيف كان سببه. ثم إنه استصحب قوماً أصحاب غارات ممن يصيب الطريق على سُنَّة البلد وعادة أهله الجارية عندهم إلى هذه الغاية، فانضمَّ إليه هذا النوع، وأقبل يبثث الطلائع ويدسس العيون ويبعث، إلى المواضع التي ترِد القـوافل إليها من الشام، بالتجارات فيصيبونها قبل وصولها، فيُغِيرون عليها ويأخذون العِير والتجارات ويقتلون الرجال. والدليل على ذلك أنه خرج في بعض أيامه فرأى جمالاً مقبلة من المدينة إلى مكة، لأبي جهل بن هشام، ويُسمي أعراب البادية ذلك غزواً إذا خرجت للغارة على السابلة وإصابة الطريق. وكان أوّل خروجه من مكة إلى المدينة بهذا السبب، وهو حينئذ ابن 53 سنة، بعد أن ادَّعى ما ادَّعاه من النبوة بمكة 13 سنة، ومعه من أصحابه 40 رجلاً. وقد لقي كل أذى من أهل مكة لأنهم كانوا به عارفين، فأظهروا أن طرده لادِّعائه النبوَّة وعقد باطنهم لما صح عندهم من إصابته الطريق. فسار مع أصحابه إلى المدينة وهي يومئذ خراب يَبَابٌ ليس فيها إلاَّ قوم ضعفاء أكثرهم يهودٌ لا حِراك بهم. فكان أول ما افتتح به أمره فيها من العدل وإظهار نَصَفَة النبوة وعلامتها، أنه أخذ المِرْبَد الذي للغلامين اليتيمين من بني النجار وجعله مسجداً. ثم أنه بعث أول بعثة حمزة بن عبد المطلب في 30 راكباً إلى العيص من بلد جهينة يعترض عِير قريش وقد جاءت من الشام، فلقي أبا جهل بن هشام في 300 رجل من أهل مكة ، فافترقوا لأن حمزة كان في 30، فخاف لقاء أبي جهل وفزع منه، فلم يكن بينهم قتال*

*فأين شروط النبوَّة في هذا الموضع من قول الله في التوراة، المنزلة من عنده لموسى، حيث وعده أن يُدخل بني إسـرائيل، الذين أخرجهم من مصر، إلى أرض الجبابرة المسمَّاة "أرض الميعاد"، وهي أرض فلسطين: أنَّ الواحد يهزِّم ألفاً، والاثنين يُهَزِمان رَبْوَةً؟. وكذلك كان فعله على يدي يشوع بن نون، المتولّي إدخال بني إسرائيل أرض الميعاد ومحاربة أهل فلسطين. فهذا حد ما يطالب به صاحبُك في هذا الموضع من علامات النبوَّة والرسالة. *

*فلنرجع الآن، إذ ليس عندك في هذا جواب، وكنت صفراً مفلجاً أنتَ وجميع من يعتقد مثل مقالتك، فنقول: إمَّا أن يكون حمزة هذا رسول نبيٍّ مبعوث، وهو ابن عمه، خرج ومعه ثلاثون راكباً، فانحاز فَرْقَاً (خاف) من أبي جهل الكافر المشرك ومعه ثلثمائة رجل كفار مشركين عباد أوثان ، ولم يحاربه بل سالمه، أو أن يكون هذا خلاف ما تدعيه أنت أنه نبيّ مرسَل، وأن الملائكة تؤَيّده وتقاتل دونه، كما كانت تقاتل مع يشوع بن نون. فإنه رأى ملاكاً في زي فارس، فلم يعرفه يشوع فسأله: أمِن أصحابنا أنت أم من أعدائِنا؟ فقال له الملاك: أنا رئيس جيوش الرب، والآن أقبلتُ. فخرَّ يشوع بوجهه على الأرض ساجداً وقال: "بماذا يأمر السيدُ عبده؟" فقال رئيس جيوش الرب: "انزع خُفَّيْكَ من قدمَيْك لأن المكان الذي أنت فيه مكان مقدَّس" (يشوع 5: 13–15) ففعل يشوع ذلك. وفي هذا القول من الملاك ليشوع سرٌ ليس هذا موضعه، وكان يشوع وقتها يحاصر أريحا، فلما أتى على ذلك سبعة أيام فتحها على غير عقد ولا عهد، فقتل كل من كان فيها من ذكر وأنثى.*

*ولنذكر أيضاً غزوة صاحبك الثانية لعلَّه يكون لك فيها أدنى جواب. وفيها بعث عُبيدة بن الحارث بن المطلب في ستين راكباً ليكون ضعف العدة الأولى، فيقوّي قلوبهم إلى بطن رابغ بين الأبواءِ والجحفة، فلقي أبا سفيان بن حرب، وأبو سفيان في 200 راكب، فكان بينهم من الدماءِ ما قد علمت، ثم رُدعوا، فما رأيتُ أحداً من الملائكة أعانهم على أمرهم بشيء، وقد شهدتَ أنتَ أنَّ جبرائيل كان في صورة رجل راكب رَمَكَةً شَهْبَاء عليه ثياب خضر. وقد ركب فرعون بجنوده على400 ألف حصان في طلب بني إسرائيل. فلما توسط بنو إسرائيل البحر قحم جبرائيل على الرمكة في أثرهم قائلاً: "قدم خير". فتبعته الخيل التي كان عليها فرعون وأصحابه، فنجا بنو إسرائيل وغرق فرعون وأصحابه! هذه شهادتك وإقرارك ببعض علامات موسى النبي التي أتى بني إسرائيل، وصاحبك خلوٌ من هذا كله! *

*ولا بدَّ لنا أن نأتيك بالثالثة لما بعث سعد بن أبي وَقَّاص إلى الخَرَّار خارج الجحفة في عشرين رجلاً، فورد الموضع وقد سبقته العِير قبل ذلك بيوم، ففاته أمله ورجع خائباً من رجائه! فهذه خلاف آيات النبوة وعكس ما فعله نبي اللـه صموئيل بشـاول. ولا أشكّ في أنك تعرف القصة، فقد قلت أنك عارفٌ بالكتب المنزلة دارس لها حق دراستها. وذلك أن قيساً أبا شـاول ضاعت له أُتُنٌ، فوجَّه ابنه شاول في طلبها. فذهب شاول إلى صموئيل النبي يسأله، فقال له صموئيل، قبل أن يخبره شاول خبر ما جاء لأجله: "أما الأُتُنُ فرجعت إلى بيت أبيك، وأما أبوك فقد شغله الاهتمام بغيبتك عن الأتن". فهكذا تكون شروط النبوة التي هي علم الغيب الماضي وعلم الغيب المستقبل، فتُخَبِّرُ الأنبياءُ عنه وتذكر كونه قبل وقوعه وتعلم حدوثه قبل مجيئه، بما يظهر لهم الروح القدس معطي علم الغيب الذي هو نهاية الدلالات على النبؤات. وقد قال المسيح الرب في إنجيله المقدس ما معناه أنَّ الشهادة العادلة الصادقة هي الكائنة من قِبَلِ رجلَين عدلَين صادقَيْن أو ثلاثة عدُول، فتلك واجب قبولها. وقد أنبأناك في فصل كتابنا هذا بثلاث شهادات عَدْل، لك فيهم مقن*


*فلننظر الآن بعد الغزوات الثلاث التي خرج فيها هؤلاءِ النفر ومن خرج معهم بأمر صاحبك فانصرفوا فُرُغاً في الغزوات التي خرج هو بنفسه فيها مع أصحابه. فخرج أولاً يريد عيراً لقريش، فانتهى إلى ودَّان، فوافاه مَجْشيُّ بن عمر الضمري فلم يَنَلْ منه شيئاً ورجع صفراً، ثم خـرج ثانية إلى بواط، وهي في طريق الشام، في طلب عِيرٍ لقريش فيها أمية بن خلف الجمحي، ورجـع ولم يصنع شيئاً. ثم خرج ثالثة إلى أن وصل إلى يَنْبُع في طلب عِيرٍ لقريش أيضاً يريد الشام، وهي العِير التي كان القتال ببدْرٍ بسببها في رجعتها، فرجع صفراً ولم يصنع شيئاً. فأنْصِف، وأنت أهلٌ لذلك، إن كان صاحبك نبياً كما تدَّعي! فما للأنبياء وشنّ الغارات والخروج لإصابة الطرق والتعرُّض لأخذ أمتعة الناس ! وما الذي ترك صاحبك هذا للُّصُوص وقُطَّاع الطريق؟ وما الفرق بينه وبين أتابك الخزمي الذي تناهى إلى سيدنا أمير المؤمنين وإلينا خبره بما عمل وارتكب من ظلم الناس؟ فأجِبْنا إنْ يكن عندك في هذا جواب واضح. وإني لأعْلَم أنه لا جواب عندك ولا عند غيرك ممن اعتقدَ مثل اعتقادِكَ، كما لم يكن عندك في غيره مما سلف*


*ثم لم يزل كذلك إلى أن وجد القوم الذين خرج في طلبهم في ضعف، فاسْتاق عِيرهم، وأخذ تجارتهم، وقتل من أمكنه قتله من رجالهم، وإن وافاهم وهم في مَنَعَةً وقوُّةٍ انحاز عنهم وولى هارباً إلى أن مات. فكانت مغازيه بنفسه 26 غزوة، غير السرايا التي كانت تخرج في الليل، والسواري الخارجة نهاراً، والبعوث قاتل منها في تسع غزوات، والباقية كان يبعث فيها أصحابه. ثم أعجب من هذا في قُبْح الأحدوثة، والشناعة في الفعل والفظاظة، توجيهه إلى واحدٍ، واحداً يقتله بالغِيلة، كتوجيهه عبد الله بن رواحة لقتل أسير بن دارم اليهودي بخيبر فقتله غيلةً، وكبعثه سالم بن عمير العمري وحده إلى أبي عفك اليهودي، وهو شيخ كبير ما به حراك، فقتله بالغيلة ليلاً وهو نائم على فراشه آمناً مطمئناً، واحتجَّ بأنَّه كان يهجوه. ففي أيِّ كتابٍ قرأَ هذا، وأيِّ وحيٍ نزل عليه به، ومن أي حُكْمٍ حَكَمَ على مَن أعاب أن يُقتل؟ فقد كان في تأديب هذا الشيخ على ذنبه شيء دون القتل وخاصةً ليلاً وهو نائم مطمئن آمن على فراشه. فإن كان هجاه بما كان فيه، فقد صَدَق ولا يجب على من صدق قَتْل. وإن كان كذب عليه في قوله ، فلا يجب على من كذب القتل، بل يُؤدَّب لئلا يعود. فأين قولك أنَّه بعث بالرحمة والرأفة للناس كافةً؟ *

*وأما بَعْثه لعبد اللـه بن جحش الأسدي إلى نخلة (وهو بستان أبن عامر) في 12 رجلاً من أصحابه ليأتيه بأخبار قريش، فلقوا بها عمرو بن الحضرمي في عِير قريش وتجارة قد أقبل بها من اليمن، فقتلوا عمراً واستاقوا العِير إلى المدينة. ولما وردوا أخرج عبد الله بن جحش مما أغار عليه هو وأصحابه الخُمس فدفعه لمحمد. فهذا لا أقول أنه حلال أو حرام، حتى يحكم فيه العادل! *


*وكذلك ما فعل في يهود قينقاع حيث صار إليهم بغير ذنب ولا علَّة إلاَّ الرغبة في أموالهم، فحاصرهم حتى نزلوا على حكمه واستوهبهم منه عبد اللـه بن أُبَيّ بن سلول فوهبهم له، وأخرجهم إلى أذرعات بعد أن أخذ أموالهم فقسمها بين أصحابه، وأخذ هو الخمس قائلا: "هذا ما أَفَاه الله على نبيَّه". فكيف طاب له هذا، وبماذا استحلّ أن يأخذ أموال قوم لم يؤذوه ولم يكن بينه وبينهم غل، وإنما استضعفهم وكانوا كثيري الأموال! فما هكذا تفعل الأنبياءٌ ولا مَنْ يؤمن باللـه واليوم الآخر*


*فأما غزوة أُحد وما أصيب فيها من كسر رباعيته السفل اليمنى وشق شفته وثلم وجنته وجبهته، الذي ناله من عتبة بن أبي وقاص، وما علاه به ابن قَمِيئَةَ الليثي بالسيف على شقه الأيمن، حتى وقاه طلحة بن عبيد اللـه التيمي بيده فقُطِعَتْ أصبعه. فهذا خلاف الفعل الذي فعله الرب مخلص العالم، وقد سلَّ رجل (بطرس) بحضرته على رجل سيفاً فضربه به على أذنه فاقتلعها. فرد المسيح مخلصنا الأذن إلى موضعها فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى. والاَّ حيث أصاب يد طلحة ما أصابها (وقد وقاه بنفسه) فلماذا لم يَدْعُ محمد ربه ليرد يد طلحة إلى ما كانت عليه؟ وأين كانت الملائكة عن معونته ووقايته من كسر ثنيته وشق شفته ودمي وجهه (وهو نبي من الأنبياء وصفيٌّ من الأصفياء ورسول اللـه)، كما كانت الأنبياء تقي من قبله، كتوقية إيليا النبي من أصحاب أخآب الملك، ودانيال من أسد داريوس، وحنانيا وإخوته من نار بختنصر، وغيرهم من الأنبياءِ وأولياء اللـه؟ سيما ولم يخلق اللـه آدم إلاَّ لأجل محمد وقد كتب اسمه على سرادق العرش كما تدعون! *


*وأفعال صاحبك هذا خلاف قولك أنَّه بعث بالرحمة والرأفة إلى الناس كافةً، لأنه كان الرجل الذي لم يكن له فكر واهتمام إلا في امرأة حسنة يتزوجها، أو قوم يُغير عليهم يسفك دماءهم ويأخذ أموالهم وينكح نساءَهم، ويشهد على نفسه أنه حبب إليه الطيب والنساء، وأنه من علامات نبوَّته أنه جعل في ظهره من القوة على النكاح مقدار قوة أربعين رجلاً. فهل هذا بعض آيات الأنبياء التي لا تكون إلاَّ في مثله؟ *


*فأما ما كان بينه وبين زينب بنت جحش امرأة زيد، فإني أكره ذكر شيءٌ منها إجلالاً لقدر كتابي هذا عن ذكرها، غير أني آتي بشيء مما حكاه في كتابه الذي يقول أنَّه نزل عليه من السماء إذ يقول: "وإذْ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه، وأنعمت عليه: أمْسِك عليك زوجك واتَّق الله، وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مُبْديه، وتخشى الناس والله أحقُّ أن تخشاه. فلما قضى زيدٌ منها وطراً زوَّجناكها لكيلا يكون على المؤْمنين حَرَجٌ في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهُنَّ وطراً، وكان أمر الله مفعولا". ما كان على النبي من حرج فيما فرض الله له، سُنَّة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل، وكان أمر الله قدراً ومقدوراً" (أحزاب 37، 38*


*وكذلك هنَّاته مع عائشة وما كان من أمرها مع صفوان بن المعَطَّل السلَميّ، في رجوعهم من غزوة المصطلق، بتخلُّفها عن العسكر معه وقدومه بها من الغد نَحْرَ (نحو) الظهيرة راكبةً على راحلته يقودها، وما قَذَفَها به عبدٌ الله بين أُبيّ بن سلول وحسَّانُ بن ثابت ومَسْطح بن أثاثة ابن خالة أبي بكر وزيدُ بن رفاعة وحمنة بنت جحش أخت زينب، وتبليغ علي بن أبي طالب إليه كلام المتكلمين وعيب العائبين، قائلا": "يا رسول الله،لم يُضَيِّقْ الله عليك ، والنساء سواها كثيرة". فلم يلتفت صاحبك إلى ذلك كله لشدة إعجابه بها، لأنه لم يَكنْ في من نكح من نسائه بِكْرٌ غيرها ولا أحدث سناً منها، فكان لها من قلبه مكان. وكانت خلاّبة فرضي بما كان من ذلك الأمر كله، وهذا كان سبب انعقاد تلك العداوة بين عائشة وبين علي إلى آخر حياتهما. ثم قال صاحبك بنزول براءتها في سورة النور من قوله: "إنَّ الذين جاءوا بالإفْكِ عُصْبَة منكم الخ"*


*وكانت نساؤه فيما يظهر خمس عشرة حرة، وأَمَتينْ. أولاهُنَّ خديجة بنت خويلد، ثم عائشة بنت أبي بكر، وهو عبد اللـه المعروف بعتيق بن أبي قحافة. وسودة بنت زمعة. وحفصة بنت عمر، وهي التي كان بينها وبين عائشة تلك الهنَّات العجيبة. وأم سلَمة واسمها هند بنت أبي أمية، وهي المخدوعة أم الأطفال، التي زعم أنه يُذهب عنها الغيرة عندما امتنعت عليه واحتجَّت بأنها امرأة غَيْرَى، وأنَّه يعول صبيَّتها لما اعتذرت أنها ذات صبية، وأنها تخاف ألا يرضاه أهلها فضمن لها أن يكفيها ذلك، حتى قبلت. ثم لم يفِ لها من ذلك الضمان بحرف واحد، وهي التي نحلها جرَّتين ورحى ووسادة من أدم حَشْوها ليف، فحصلت منه على الدنيا والآخرة. وزينب بنت جحش، امرأة زيد التي بعث إليها نصيبها من اللحم ثلاث مرات، فردَّته في وجهه فهجرها وهجر نساءه بسببها وحلف أنه لا يدخل عليهن شهراً، فلم يصبر فدخل لتسعة وعشرين يوماً! وزينب بنت خزيمة الهلالية. وأم حبيبة، واسمها رملة بنت أبي سفيان أخت معاوية. وميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية . وجويرية بنت الحارث المصطلقية. وصفية اليهودية بنت حيي بن أخطب التي علَّمها أن تفخر على نسائه عند تعييرهن إياها وتقول: "وأنا التي هارون أبي، وموسى عمي، ومحمد زوجي". والكلابية وهي فاطمة بنت الضحَّاك وقيل أنها بنت يزيد عمرة الكلابية. وحنة بنت ذي اللحية. وبنت النعمان الكِنْدية التي أنفت منه حين قال لها: "هبي لي نفسك" فقالت: "وهل تهب المليكة نفسها للسوقة؟" ومليكة بنت كعب الليثية ذات الأقاصيص . ومارية أم إبراهيم ابنه. وريحانة بنت شمعون القريظية اليهودية. فهؤلاء نساؤه اللواتي كنَّ له، وأمَتَان! *


*قال بولس رسول الحق، رسول المسيح مخلِّص العالم: "إن المتزوّج يهتمّ في ما للعالم ليُرضي امرأته" (1 كورنثوس 7: 33) . وقوله الحق. وقال المسيح: "لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين، لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر، وأو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر" (متى 6: 24). فإذا كان صعباً على الرجل أن يخدم امرأة واحدة ويرضيها ولا يُسخِط خالقه، فكيف يكون حال من يريد أن يصـرف عنايته إلى رضى خمس عشرة امرأة وأمَتين، مع ما أنت عارف من شغله من تدبير الحروب وتوجيه الطلائع لشنّ الغارات؟ فمتى يتفرغ للصوم والصلاة والعبادة وجمع الفكر وصرفه إلى أمور الآخرة، وما شاكل ذلك من أعمال الأنبياء؟ ولست أشك في أنَّه لا نبي قبله ابتدع مثل هذا! *


*ولكن فنلدع الآن ذكر هذا ونأخذ في ذكر أعلام النبوة التي يجب معها الإقرار لمن أتى بها أن يُسمَّى نبياً ورسولاً، وننظر في ما أتى به صاحبك، وهل يوافق أو يشبه شيئاً مما جاءت به الأنبياءُ، وهل يجب علينا قبول ذلك منه أو ردَّه عليه؟ *


*فنقول أن النَّبي معناه "المُنْبىءُ" أي المُخْبرُ بالأمر الذي لم يكن أتى به مُخْبرٌّ قَبْلَهُ، فيخبِّرُ به قبل وقوعه، أو بالأمر الذي كان ولم يُعرف كيف حدث، ثم أنه يوثِّق ما يخبر به بالآيات التي تصدِّق حكايته وتشهد على صحة أخْباره، وذلك مثل موسى نبي الله الذي أخبرنا في سفر التكوين كيف كان خَلْق السماوات والأرض وما فيهما، وكيف كان خلق آدم وحواء وما كان من قصتهما، وقصة قوم نوح والطوفان، وقصة إبراهيم وولده. ولم يزل ينسق تلك الأخبار خبراً بعد خبر حتى انتهى إلى خبره هو، وكيف تجلّى الله في العوسجة، ثم ما جرى مع بني إسرائيل وفرعون مصر، إلى أن توفّاه الله. ويتنبأ موسى بما وعد الله من إدخال بني إسرائيل أرض الميعاد، وأنه مزمع أن يورثّهم أرض الجبابرة التي هي بلاد الشام، وتحقق ما أنبأ به. وبرهن موسى ما أخبرنا به بالآيات والأعاجيب التي فعلها، فعلمنا أنه كان صادقاً بكل حكاياته وما جاء به عن الله. فهذه شروط المنبىء بما كان وما يكون من الأمور. وعرفنا صدق ما تنبأ به من حدوثه*

*ويصح القول، مثل الذي تنبأ به إشعيا نبي الله، أيام الملك حزقيا. فقد هاجم سنحاريب ملكُ الموصل بجيشه الملكَ حزقيا وشعبَه فحاصره، وكاتبه بما كاتبه به من البغي عليه والوعيد، فشكا حزقيا إلى الرب، فأوحى الله إلى إشعياء النبي: أني سمعتُ دعاء حزقيا، فامضِ إليه وقل له يقول لك الرب إله إسرائيل: الليلة سينجيك من سنحاريب. فبعث الله ملاكه فقتل من عسكر سنحاريب 185 ألف رجل مدجج. فلمَّا أصبح سنحاريب ورأى ما نزل بجيشه ولى هارباً. *

*ومثل قول إشعياء أيضاً لحزقيا حين كان مريضاً وصلى طالباً الشفاء ، فأرسل الله رسالة بواسطة إشعياء تقول لحزقيا أنَّ الله سيشفيه، وقد زاد في أَجَله 15 سنة، ودليلاً على ذلك ترجع الشمس في مسيرها عشر درجات. وتحقق ما قاله النبي، فرجعت الشمس وشُفي حزقيا من مرضه وعاش بعد ذلك 15 سنة. فهذا أنباء مع آية ودليل في وقت واحد ( إشعياء 37، 2 أخبار 32 ). ومثله ما أنبأ به إشعياء عن أمر المسـيح أنه يولد من العذراء، ويُدعى اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره : الله معنا (إشعياء 7) وأنبأ أيضاً بأشياء كثيرة وأخبر بها على بُعد العهد وطول الأيام ، من خراب بيت المقدس وسبي بني إسرائيل إلى بابل، وكان ذلك على بُعد العهد وتأخرّه، وصحَّ كلَّه وتمَّ كما قال*

*ومثل ذلك ما أخبر به النبي عن خراب بيت المقدس أيضاً ودخول بختنصر إليه وهدمه، وسبيه بني إسرائيل ونقله إياهم إلى بابل، وأنهم يبقون مسبيين ببابل سبعين سنة ثم يرجعون فيبنون بيت المقدس ويقيمون في مساكنهم. وقد تمت نبوته وظهر صدق قوله عند تمام السبعين سنة التي حددها (إرميا 25).*

*ومثلما تَنبَّأَ دانيال النبي عن رجوع بني إسـرائيل إلى بيت المقدس، وكان ذلك على ما حكاه. وتنبأ لبيلشاصَّر الملك عن الرؤْيا التي رآها بيلشاصَّر، فخبَّره عمَّا كان مزمعاً أن يحلَّ به، فحلَّ به ودانيال حاضر (دانيال 5). ومثلما تنبأ أيضاً على قتل المسيح وأنه لا تقوم لليهود بعد قتله قائمة، وأنهم يمزقون (يتفرقون) في البلاد ويبطل ملكهم وتضمحل رئاستهم وكان ذلك كما قال (دانيال 9: 26 – 28).*

*وكذلك فعل جميع الأنبياء ومن استحق اسم النبوة بالحقيقة. وكذلك كانت الملوك والأمم يطالبون من ادَّعى عندهم النبوَّة بالحقيقة. فمن جاء بدليل صحيح وحجَّة مقنعة قبلوا ذلك منه، ومن لم يأتِ كذَّبوه.*

*يتبع في الجزء الثالث ..........>>>>>>


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 مايو 2012)

*الجزء الثالث من رد عبد المسيح:*


*أما المسيح الرب مخلِّص العالم فإن قدره يجِلُّ على النبوة، لأن مرتبته أعلى وأشرف وأرفع من مرتبة الأنبياء، فإنَّ الأنبياء هم عبيد الله، والمسيح هو الابن الحبيب كلمة الله الخالقة، وهو باعث الأنبياء والموحي إليهم والموَجِّه الرُّسل والمؤَيِّدُ لهم بالكلمة المتجسِّدة فيه. وقد تنبأ بما يدُلُّ على أنه يعلم الغيب ويكتنه الضمائر، وانه لا يُخْفَى عليه خافية وانه خبير بالسرائر وبما هو مزمع أن يكون قبل كونه في الوقت الذي كان مقيماً معهم متردداً بينهم. مثل قوله لهم وقد اجتمعوا حوله يُرُونه بناءَ هيكل بيت المقدس ويعجبونه من جودة بنائه وحسـنه: "الحقَّ الحقَّ أقول لكم انَّهُ لا يبقى من هذا البناء حجرٌ على حجرٍ لا يُنقَض" (متى 24: 2). ومثل إخبارهم بما سيصيبهم من القتل والسـبي قبل صعوده ممجداً إلى السماء بأربعين سنة، وتحقق ذلك كله. ومثلما كان يخبرهم أيضاً بما في ضمائرهم وما يكتمونه في أنفسـهم من تدبيرهم في قتله. ومثل قوله لتلاميذه وهم مقيمون في بيت المقدس أنَّ "لعازر حبيبنا قد نام، فأمضوا بنا نيقظه" (يوحنا 11: 11) (وكان لعازر في قرية بيت عنيا على بُعد فراسخ من بيت المقدس). فقال له تلاميذه: "يا سيد، إن كان قد نام فهو يُشفى". فلمَّالم يفهموا كلامه قال لهم: "لعازر مـات". فمضى وهم معه فبعثه حياً، ودفعه إلى أختيه مريم ومرثا، وذلك بعد أربعة أيام من موته. وكقوله لسمعان الصفا ولتلاميذه: "جميعكم في هذه الليلة تشكّون فيَّ"، فقال له سمعان: "إنْ شكَّ فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك". فقال له المسيح: "الحق أقول لكَ إنك في هذه الليلة، قبل أن يصيح ديك، تنكرني ثلاث مرات". فجزع سمعان لذلك ولكن لم يصح الديك في تلك الليلة حتى جحد سمعان معرفته بالمسيح ثلاث مرات. ونظر المسيح إليه، فافتكر كلامه فبكى وندم على ماكان منه في جحوده وإنكاره (راجع متى 9 و23 ويوحنا ص 7  و11). *

*والآن ما الدليل على دعوى صاحبك؟ إن قلت أنه أخبرنا بأقاصيص الأنبياء الذين كانوا قبله في الزمان السالف كنوحٍ وإبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وموسى والمسيح وسائر الأولين الذين ذكرهم في كتابه، فجوابنا أنه أخبرنا بما سبقت معرفتنا به، ودرسته صبياننا وأطفالنا في المكاتب. فإن ذكرت قصة عاد وثمود والناقة وأصحاب الفيل ونظائر هذه القصص، قلنا لك: هذه أخبار وخرافات عجائز الحي، وليس ذكرها دليلاً على نبوته، فقد سقطتْ عنه شريطة من الشريطتين اللتين توجبان النبوة*

*فإن قلتَ أنه أخبر بأمرٍ قبل حدوثه، ألزمناك توضيح ذلك، لأنه قد مضت أكثر من مائتي سنة منذ موت محمد، وكان يجب أن يتحقق عندك شيءٌ مما أخبرك أنه سيكون. ولكنك تعلم أنه لم يأتِ في هذا الباب بشيءٍ ولا نطق فيه بكلمة ولا تفوَّه بحرف واحد، فسقطت عنه الشريطة الثانية من شروط النبوة*

*وإذ قد خلا من الشريطتين اللذين يوجبان الإيمان بالنبوَّة، نسأل: هل أجرى محمد معجزات باهرات؟ فنسمعه يقول: "وما مَنَعَنا أن نُرْسِلَ بالآيات إلاَّ أنْ كذَّبَ بها الأوَّلون" (الإسراء 61). أي: لولا أن يكذبوا بآياتك كما كذبوا بالآيات التي جاءَهم بها الأولون من قبلك، لأعطيناك الآيات! وأنت تعلم أن هذا جواب مرفوض، لا يقنع أحداً !  *

*فإن ادعيتَ أن من دلائل نبوته ظفره وظفر أصحابه على ما كانوا عليه من القلَّة والضعف بملك فارس على عظمته وجودة تدبير أصحابه وحسن سياسة ملوكه، مع كثرة العدد والسلاح والرجال، أجبناك بكلام اللـه وقوله لبني إسرائيل: "متى أتى بك الرب إلهك إلى الأرض التي أنت داخل إليها لتمتلكها، وطرد شـعوباً كثيرة من أمامك: الحثيين والجرجاشيين والأموريين والكنعانيين والفرزيين والحِوِّيِّين واليبوسيين، سبع شعوبٍ أكثر وأعظم منك، ودفعهم الرب إلهك أمامك… ليس من كونكم أكثر من سائر الشعوب التصق الرب بكم واختاركم، ولا لأنكم أقل من سائر الشعوب بل من محبَّة الرب إياكم"(التثنية 7: 1–8). *

*ولكن عندما طغى بنو إسرائيل وجعلوا لله أنداداً وجحدوا آياته فقلَّ شكرهم لله، سلَّط عليهم شرَّ خلقه "بختنصر" عابد الصنم المشرك بالله، فقتل الرجال الذين كانوا أولاده وصفوته وخيرته وشعبه ، وسبى ذراريهم، وأخرب البيت الذي كان معروفاً باسمه، ونقل الآنية التي كانت فيه إلى بابل النجسة بعبادة الأصنام. فهل نقول أنَّ بختنصر ظفر ببيت المقدس وبلغ منه ومن أهله ما بلغ لأنه كان نبياً ؟ أم للسبب الذي ذكرناه آنفاً ؟ فكذلك أيضاً كانت قصة صاحبك وأصحابه مع ملك فارس، لأن أهل فارس كانوا مجوساً يعبدون الشمس والنار وادَّعوا الربوبية التي لم يجعلها الله لهم، وابتذلوا نعمه كفراً وسعوا في الأرض فساداً، وارتكبوا العظائم، وتوهموا أنَّ الذي هم فيه إنما هو من صحة تدبيرهم وكثرة قوتهم، فسلبهم الله نعمته وسلط عليهم من أخرب بلادهم وقتل رجالهم وأخلى مساكنهم منهم وسبى ذراريهم ونهب أموالهم وبادوا بسخط الله ورجزه. كذلك يفعل اللـه بالقوم الظالمين*

*فلنرجع الآن إلى ذكر الآيات الموجبة لكل من أظهرها صحة ما يدعي من نبوة أو رسالة عن الله تبارك وتعالى، وننظر في ذلك نظراً شافياً فنقول: أما كتاب صاحبك الذي ادَّعى أنه منزَل عليه من عند الله فليس فيه شيء من ذكر المعجزات، فقد قال: "إن الله لم يجعله صاحب معجزة لأن السابقين كذَّبوا بآيات الأنبياء الأولين، فكره الله أن يؤتيه بشيء منها فيكذبون به". ولعمري، أهذه حجَّة مقنعة وجواب صحيح يجوز عند ذوي العقل ويرضى به العلماء والفلاسفة والمنتقدون للكلام والباحثون عن الأصول والأخبار، فهذا ما شهد به كتابه. نعم إنَّ الأولين من اليهود كذبوا بآيات الأنبياء وردُّوها، وأما الأعراب فبآيات من كذَّبوا، ولم يُبعث فيهم نبي قط، ولا وُجِّه إليهم رسول لا بآية ولا بغير آية؟ ولعله لو كان جاءهم بشيء من الآيات لكانوا صدقوه ولم يكذبوه ! ألم نر أنَّ كثيرين منهم أجابوا دعوته ولم يروا منه آية ولا سمعوا عنه أعجوبة؟ أما غير الكتاب فقد وجدنا لكم أخباراً وقصصاً هي كخرافات العجائز، منها زعمهم أنه كان من آياته العجيبة أنه وقف بين يديه ذئب فعوى وبكى، فالتفت محمد إلى أصحابه قائلاً لهم: هذا وافد السباع، فإن أحببتم أن تفرضوا له شيئاً لا يعدوه إلى غيره، وإن أحببتم تركتموه وتحرَّرتم منه. قالوا : ما نطيب له بشيء، فأومأ إليه بأصابعه الثلث أن خالسهم ، فولّى وهو غائل، فهذه آية عجيبة لم يسمع السامعون بمثلها قط ولم ير الراؤون أعجب منها: أنه عرف عواء الذئب وأنه وافد السباع. لو كان قال لهم أنَّ هذا الذئب رسول رب العالمين إليه، مَنْ كان يردُّ عليه قوله، ولا منتقد باحث فيهم؟ ومنها زعمهم أن الذئب كلَّم أهبان بن أوس الأسلمي فأسلم، ولو ادّعى أن أهبان ذكر أن الأسد كلَّمه لكان عندي أعجب. على انه ساوى بينه وبين نفسه فيهما، بل فضَّله على نفسه، إذ الذئب معه عوى، فادَّعى معرفة ما قال في عوائه إنه وافد السباع. فأما أهبان فزعم أن الذئب كلَّمه بلسانٍ عربي. والأعجب في ذلك أن هاتين الآيتين لم تجريا إلا بواسطة الذئب الذي يُعرف بالخاطف من السـباع، وهذا لقبه! وكذلك قصة ثور دريخ وادّعاءهم أنه كلَّم دريخاً عندما ضربه. وكتابه يشهد أن الأعراب أشد كفراً ونفاقاً. وأما شاة أم معبد ومَسْحه يده على ضرعها وما يلي ذلك من الخرافات الأخرى كدعائه الشجرة فأسرعت إليه مقبلة مجيبة تجهد في الأرض، فهذا أمـر نؤخرّه. لأن أكثر المسلمين الراسخين في العلم لا يقبلونه. وكذلك السم الذي سمَّته به زينب بنت الحارث اليهودية (زوجة سلام بن مشكم اليهودي) في شاة مشوية فكلَّمته الذراع. وأكل معه بِشرْ بن البراء بن معرور فمات، وانَّ السم الذي لم يزل يدب في بدن محمد كان سبب موته. فهل سمع الكلام من الذراع وحده، أم سمعه من كانوا بحضرته؟ فإن كان سمعه هو وحده فلِمَ لم يمنع ابن البراء من أكل طعام مسمومٍ حتى لا يموت، وهو رجل من أصحابه اختصَّه بالأكل معه؟ وكيف استحلَّ ذلك واستجاز كتمان قول الذراع له إنها مسمومة ؟ وإن كان جميع الحاضرين سمعوا كلام الذراع، فكيف لم يمتنع ابن البراء من الأكل وهو يسمع الذراع تقول: لا تأكل مني فإني مسمومة ؟ فليس يخلو هذا من أحد وجهين، إما أن يكون سمعه هو وحده وكتم ذلك غدراً، وإما أن تكون الجماعة سمعوه فلم يمتنع ابن البراء من ذلك الأكل حيث سمع ولا يموت. ولعل ابن البراء أكل السم ثقةً منه بأنه يأكل مع نبي مُستجاب الدعوة ورسـول رب العالمين، مشفَّع عند ربه في جميع ما سأله. فلماذا لم يَدْعُ محمد ربه فيجيبه كعهدنا بالأنبياء المشفعين في إحياء الموتى؟ فإن إيليا النبي قد أحيا ابن الأرملة بصرفة (1 ملوك 17) وهكذا أليشع تلميذ إيليا أقام ابن الشونمية من الموت (2 ملوك 4). وقد فعلت الأنبياء مثل هذا مـراراً كثيرة وهم أحياء، وفعلت أيضاً القوة الحالَّة في عظامهم كفعل عظام أليشع النبي حيث وُضِع الميت عليها فعاش (2 ملوك 13). وأنت تعلم أن هذا خبر صحيح في كتب الله المنزلة ليس فيه اختلاف بين النصارى أصلاً ولا بين اليهود، وهما ملَّتان مختلفتان اجتمعتا على صحة ذلك. وكيف لم يأكل محمد منها أيضاً ولم يصبه شيء، فيكون ذلك آية له وشاهداً على صحة ما يدّعي من النبوة إن كان نبياً ؟ لأن الأنبياء معصومون بالوقاية الإلهية من الآفات التي تحتال الكفرة بها عليهم وعلى أولياء الله، كقول المسيح عن تلاميذه: "إن شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرَّهم، ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون" (مرقس 16: 18). وحقَّق المسيح لهم هذا، فقد كانوا يُمتحنون بمثل هذا فتظهر صحَّة دعواهم عند التجربة، فانقادت لهم الملوك الجبابرة والعلماء الفلاسفة والحكماء أصحاب الحيل والقضاة، بلا سيف ولا عشيرة ولا حكمة دنيوية ولا فصاحة ألفاظ ولا ترغيب في شيء ولا تسهيل في شريعة، بل لما كانوا يرون من إظهارهم الأفعال المعجبة التي يمتنع إمكانها في عقول الآدميين، فكانوا يرفضون ملكهم وعتوهم، ويدّعون فلسفتهم، ويزهدون في علمهم وحكمتهم، ويخرجون عن نعمتهم وإيثارهم، ويتبعون أناساً فقراء الظاهر، صيادي سمك، وعشارين، لا حسب لهم ولا نسب غير انتهائهم إلى طاعة المسيح الذي أعطاهم السلطان والقدرة على إفعال تلك العجائب. فهذه، أصلحك الله، دلائل النبوة وعلامات الرسالة، وصحة الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، لا ما يدعيه صاحبك مما لا حقيقة له*

*وأما الميضأَة وخبرها، وأنه أدخل يده فيها ففاض منها الماء حتى شربوا وشربت دوابهم، فالخبر بذلك جاء عن محمد بن إسحق الزهري، وأمرها ضعيف عند أصحاب الأخبار، ولم يجتمع أصحابك على صحته. فكيفما أردت فأخبار صاحبك، أصلحك الله، ليس ينساغ منها شيء ولا يستوي ولا تصح دعوة واحدة مما سواها، على أنه قد سبق فقطع الدعاوي وحذف ذكر الآيات بَتَّةً، فسقطت دعوى من ادعى له آية. وإنما بُعث بالسيف زعم تصليباً وأن كل من لم يقر أنه نبي مرسل قتله، أو يؤدي الجزية ثمناً لكفره فيدعه، فهل تريد اصلحك الله دليلاً أوضح أو حجة أقنع أو برهاناً أصح على بطلان ما جاء به صاحبك أكثر من هذا. إن أنت أنصفت نفسك وصدقتها، على أن صاحبك قد اقر وقطع بإقراره كل سبب بما نقلت عنه الثقاة الحاملون أخباره، فإنه قال قولاً مصرحاً غير مكاتم ولا مساتر انه: "ليس من نبي إلا وقد كذبت أمته عليه، ولست آمَن أن تكذب عليَّ أمتي، فما جاءكم عني اعرضوه على الكتاب الذي خلفتُه بين أظهُركم، فإن كان له مشاكلاً وكان له فيه ذكر فهو عني، وإني قلته وفعلته. وإن لم يكن له ذكر في الكتاب فأنا بريء منه وهو كذب ممن رواه عني، وما قلتُه ولا فعلتُه"*

*فانظر في هذه الأخبار التي ذكرناها مما يقول أصحابك: هل تجد لها أصلاً في الكتاب الذي في يدك؟ فإن كان لها فيه ذكر فهي صحيحة قد فعلها، وإلاّ فهو بريء منها، وهي أباطيل وأكاذيب! *

*ثم أعظم من هذا وأشنع أنه كان يقول لهم في حياته ويوصي إليهم إذا مات ألاّ يدفنوه، فإنَّه سيرفع إلى السماء كما ارتفع المسيح، وأنَّه أكرم على الله أن يتركه على الأرض أكثر من ثلاثة أيام. ولم يزل ذلك عندهم متمكناً في قلوبهم. فلما مات يوم الاثنين لاثنتي عشرة ليلة مضت من ربيع الأول سنة 63 لمولده، وقد مرض 14 يوماً، تركوه ميتاً، يظنون أنه سيرفع إلى السماء كقوله. فلمَّا أتت عليه ثلاثة أيام وانقطع رجاؤهم من ذلك ويئسوا من تلك المواعيد الباطلة، دفنوه يوم الأربعاء. وحكى بعضهم أنه مرض سبعة أيام بذات الجنُب، وأنه غرب عقله وخلط في كلامه تخليطاً شنيعاً، فغضب لذلك علي بن أبي طالب وأنكره. فلما أفاق أخبره بما كان فقال: "لا يبقينَّ في البيت أحدٌ إلاّ العباس بن عبد المطلب". فلما كان اليوم السابع من مرضه مات، فارتفع بطنه وانعكست إصبعه الشمال وهي الخنصر. وذكر ضمران أنه كان تحته في مرضه شملة حمراء وعليها مات وفيها أُدرج بعد موته ورُوي في التراب بغير غسل ولا أكفان. وروى عمران بن خضير الخزاعي أنه غُسل وأُدرج في ثلاثة أثواب بيض يمانية، وأن الذي تولى ذلك منه علي بن أبي طالب والفضل بن العباس بن عبد المطلب عمه. فلم يبقَ أحدٌ ممن كان تبعه إلاَّ ارتد ورجع عما كان عليه، غير نفرٍ يسير من أخصَّ أهله وأقربهم نسباً إليه، طمعاً بما كان فيه من تلك الرئاسة. فكان لأبي بكر (عتيق بن أبي قحافة) في ذلك أعجب تدبير فتولى الأمر بعده. فاغتاظ علي بن أبي طالب غاية الغيظ لأنه لم يكن يشك أن الأمر صائرٌ إليه، فانتُزع من يده. كل ذلك حرصاً على الدنيا ورغبة في الرئاسة. فلم يزل أبو بكر يلطف بالمرتدّين إلى أن رجعوا بضروبٍ من الحيل والرفق والأماني. وكان بعض ذلك بالخوف من السيف، وبعض بالترغيب في سلطان الدنيا وأموالها وإباحة شهواتها ولذاتها. فرجع من رجع في ظاهره لا في باطنه. وما أشك في أنك تذكر ما جرى في مجلس أمير المؤمنين، وقد قيل له في رجلٍ من أجلّ أصحابه إنه إنما يُظهر الإسلام وباطنه المجوسية، فأجاب: "واللـه إني لأعلم أن فلاناً وفلاناً (حتى عدَّد جملة من خواص أصحابه) ليُظهرون الإسلام وهم أبرياء منه، ويراءونني وأعلم أن باطنهم يخالف ما يظهرونه لأنهم قوم دخلوا في الإسلام لا رغبة في ديانتنا هذه، بل أرادوا القرب منا والتعزُّز بسلطان دولتنا. وإني أعلم أن قصتهم كقصة ما يُضرب من مثل العامة أن اليهودي إنما تصحُّ يهوديته ويحفظ شرائع توراته إذا أظهر الإسلام! وما قصة هؤلاء في مجوسيتهم وإسلامهم إلا كقصة اليهودي. وإني لأعلم أن فلاناً وفلاناً (حتى عدَّد جماعة من أصحابه) كانوا نصارى فأسلموا كرهاً، فما هم بمسلمين ولا نصارى، ولكنهم مخاتلون: فما حيلتي وكيف أصنع؟ فعليهم جميعاً لعنة اللـه. أما كان يجب عليهم إذ خرجوا من المجوسية النجسة القذرة، التي هي اشر الأديان وأخبث الاعتقادات، أو عن النصرانية التي هي أذعن الأقاويل، إلى نور الإسلام وضيائه وصحة عقدة أن يكونوا أشد تمسكاً بما دخلوا فيه منه بما تركوه ظاهراً وخرجوا عنه رياءً. ولكن لي قدوة برسول الله. لقد كان أكثر أصحابه وأخصَّهم به وأقربهم إليه نسباً يُظهرون أنهم أتباعه وأنصاره، وكان محمد يعلم أنهم منافقون، وأنهم لم يزالوا يريدون به السوء ، ويعينون المشركين عليه، حتى أن جماعة منهم كمنوا له تحت العقبة واحتالوا في تنفير بغلته لترمي به فتقتله، فوقاه الله كيدهم. ثم كان يداريهم دائماً إلى أن قبض الله روحه. ثم ارتدّوا جميعاً بعد موته، فلم يبق منهم أحد كان يظن به رشداً إلا رجع وارتدّ، إلى أن أيَّده الله وجمع تفرُّقهم وألقى في قلوب بعضهم شهوة الخلافة ومحبة الدنيا، فربط النظام وجمع الشمل وألَّف التشتيت بالحيلة ولطف المداراة، وأتمَّ اللـه ما أتمه. وما المنَّة في ذلك له ولا هو محمود عليه، بل المنَّة لله والحمد والشكر له على ذلك بأسره. فلست أذكر ما أراه ويبلغني عن أصحابي هؤلاء إلا المداراة والصبر عليهم، إلى أن يحكم الله بيني وبينهم، وهو خير الحاكمين"*

*ولولا أن سيدي أمير المؤمنين تكلم جهاراً على رؤوس الملأ في مجلسه، فذاع الخبر بذلك ونقله الشاهد إلى الغائب، لما حكيتُه. وأنت تشهد لي أني إنما ذكرتك بما جرى من الكلام في ذلك المجلس وليس له مدة طويلة. وأردتُ إعادته لأُذكرك أمر الرد وأن القوم لم يكن ردُّهم إلى هذا الأمر إلا رغبة في الدنيا ولإتمام هذا الملك الذي هم فيه وفي ذلك لذوي الألباب ممن ينظر في كتابنا هذا جواب مقنع أن شاء الله*

*فلنرجع الآن إلى كلامنا الأول ونقول أنه كان عمره ثلاثاً وستين سنة منها أربعون سنة قبل ادعائه النبوة وثلاثة عشرة سنة بمكة وعشر في المدينة. وهذا أصلحك الله مالا تقدر أنت ولا غيرك ممن يدعي مثل ادعائك أن ينكره أو يجحده. والذي نقل إليك دينك ووثقت به في جميع ما نقله عنه هو الذي نقل هذه الأخبار فهذه قصته من أولها إلى آخرها*

*فإن ادعيت أنَّ موسى النبي ويشوع بن نون خليفة موسى قد حاربا أهلَ فلسـطين، وضربا بالسيف، وقتلا الرجال وسبيا، وأحرقا القرى والمساكن بالنار، ونهبا الأموال، قلنا لك أنهما فعلا ما فعلاه عن أمر اللـه لتنفيذ ما أراده وإنجاز مواعيده، فإنَّ ذلك كان في قوم طغوا وبغوا، فأحبَّ اللـه تأديبهم كتأديب الأب المشفق على ابنه. فإن سألت: وما الدليل على أن ما فعلاه كان عن أمر الله سبحانه، وأنَّ الذي فعله صاحبك لم يكن عن أمر الله؟ قلنا: إن نبي الله موسى جاء بالآيات العجيبة التي فعلها بمصر بحضرة فرعون وجميع أهل مصر، بعد ما فعل أهل مصر ببني إسرائيل ما فعلوه. وبعد ذلك أخرج بني إسرائيل بتلك القوة المنيعة، وفلق لهم البحر وأجازهم، وغرق فرعون وأصحابه عندما تبعهم. وضرب موسى الحجر الأصم فتفجر منه 12 نهراً سقاهم منها، وأنزل لهم المن والسلوى، وما أشبه ذلك مما أتى به مما هو ممتنع في قدرة المخلوقين، لا يقدر أحد أن يفعل ذلك غير الخالق ومن أعطاه الرب القدرة على فعل مثله. فصارت هذه دلائل واضحة بأن جميع ما حكاه وفعله هو عن أمر الله. وصح عندنا أيضاً من وجه آخر أنه لم يجيء من بعده نبي ولا رسول من عند الله إلا ثبَّتَ له مقالته وصحَّحَ قوله وما جاء به، وعلمنا أن قتال الكفار الذين قاتلهم وسبى ذراريهم وأحرق مساكنهم ونهب أموالهم حقٌ من الل*

*وكذلك ما فعل يشوع بن نون من استيقافه الشمس وسط الفلك عن مسيرها، إلى أن انتقم الشعب من أعدائه، وكذلك توقيفه القمر بأمر الرب فوقف. وشهد له الكتاب بأنَّه لم يكن مثل ذلك اليوم فيما مضى ولن يكون في المستقبل ، لأنها معجزة خصَّ الله بها يشوع بن نون، فتكون شهادة له إلى الأبد. ونحن واليهود المخالفون لنا متفقون على تصديقه عن غير تواطؤ، وأنَّه حق في كتاب الله*

*فأعطنا أدنى حجة أو أعجوبة من صاحبك فعلها أو يقرّ له كتابه بصحّتها حتى نصدِّق نبوته ونقرّ برسالته ونقبل دعوته، ونعلم أن ما فعله من قتل الناس وأخذ أموالهم وإخراجهم من ديارهم كان عن أمر الله عزّ وجل، كفعل أولياء الله. ولكنا نعلم حقيقة أنه لا جواب عندك في هذا وأنك لا تقدر أن تأتي بشيء مما سُئِلْتَ عنه فلا ينبغي لك اصلحك الله أن تظلم وتذمم من رد عليك قولك وأنكر دعواك قائلاً: أن الله لم يبعث صاحبك رسولاً ولا نبياً ولا أمره بمحاربة أحد ولا موادعته. وإنما هو رجل ادعى لنفسه ما ادعاه، فأعانه على ذلك قوم من عشيرته وأهل بيته وبلده*

*فليس على من جحد هذا ورده لومٌ ولا عيبٌ ولا ذنبٌ، بل إن أنصفت عذرته، وأحمدتَ رأيه، وارتضيتَ بصحة عزيمته، وقلت بجودة فكره، لاحادته عن القول المتهافت المتناقض، الشاهد على نفسه ببطلانه. وأنت تعلم علَّمك الله كل خير، أن العقل والنصفة يوجبان ذلك، اللهم إلا أن تستعمل المباهتة التي ليست من مذهبك ولا من أخلاقك، بل هي سلاح العُمَّه اليهود والكفار والجهال، فإن الكذب والبُهْت والمكابرة أصل قولهم، ومتن كلامهم، وعقد أمرهم. لأنهم يشبهون الشيطان أباهم الكاذب، المخترع الكذب والبهتان، كما شهد الرب يسوع المسيح عليه في إنجيله المقدس الطاهر. فإِلامَ أرجع اصلحك الله من أمرك، وكيف أقول، وبما أحتج لك عند عقلي، وهل ترى أن أقبل قولك من غير حجة ولا برهان ولا دليل مقنع، أترى ذلك صواباً؟ وما أظنك يرحمك الله ترى لي ذلك. كيف وسيدي المسيح قد قال في محكم إنجيله المقدس: "إن جميع الأنبياء إنما تنبأت إلى وقت مجيئي، وعند ظهوري زالت النبوات بأجمعها، فلا نبيَّ بعدي. فَمَنْ جاء بعدي مدعياً نبوَّة، فهو لصٌ خاطفٌ لا تقبلوه". فَشِرْ عليَّ يا خليلي هل ترى لي أن اعدل عن وصية ربي المسيح مخلص العالم، وأقبل غرورك وخدعك وأمانيك وتشويقاتك بالدنيويات الزائلة بغير دليل ولا حجة. فما أظن مثلك من أهل التمييز والعقل أشارَ بمثل هذا الخطأ العظيم، ولا مثلي قَبِلَهُ وأصغى إليه. فأرجع إلى عقلك يرحمك الله وأنصفه، واستعمل القانون الحق، ودع التحامل للقرابة والعصبية للنسب المضمحل، فإني لك ناصحٌ، وعليك مشفقٌ، واذكر ما قرأته في الإنجيل الطاهر حيث يقول السيد المسيح لحواريه: "إن كثيرين من الأنبياء والملوك اشتهوا أن ينظروا من أنتم تنظرون ولم ينظروا، واشتاقوا إلى أن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا" (لوقا 10 - 24). *

*فهل ينبغي لك وأنت قرأت مثل هذا أن تميل عنه إلى غيره من أمور الدنيا، مع معرفة سرعة زوالها وفنائها. وبعد هذا كله فكان ينبغي لك أن تعلم أننا إنما صدقنا الأنبياء، وقبلنا أقوالهم عندما جاءونا بشروط النبوة ودلائل الرسالة وأعلام الوحي، لا بالغلبة والقهر، ولا بالحمية والعصبية، ولا بالشرف في الحسب والنسب، ولا بكثرة العشيرة وصولة المنعة ووفور المال، ولا بتسهيل السنن والشرائع، ولا بإعطاء الجسد شهواته، ولا لأجل الفرق من السلطان والخوف من السيف والسوط، بل بالآيات العجيبة التي لا يقدر الآدميون، ولا يتهيأ في حيلهم أن يأتوا بمثلها. فهي دلائل واضحة إلهية، مثل آيات الأنبياء وعجائب ربنا المسيح وأفعال تلاميذه الحواريين، التي كانت تضل عندها عقول الفلاسفة وحكمة الحكماء. فقبلنا أقاويل هؤلاء، وجميع ما جاءونا به، وصدقناهم وأقررنا لهم به، وأنه حق منزل من عند الله عز وجل، لكون مثل هذه الشهادات الصادقة معهم وبرآتها في أيدينا وعندنا آثارهم قائمة وأعلامهم نيرة، لا يجحد ذلك أحد ولا يمكن غيرهم أن يدعيه ولا ينكره إلا من عاند الحق واستعمل المباهتة وسوء التمييز. وقد اقتضانا اصلحك الله هذا الفصل من كتابنا هذا أن نناظرك فيه بعض المناظرة في ما أتاك به...*


*يتبع في الجزء الرابع.....>>>>>


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 يونيو 2012)

*الجزء الرابع:*


*ثم دعني أناقشك في ما جاء به صاحبك من الشرائع والأحكام، فنقول إنَّ الشرائع والأحكام لن تخرج عن ثلاثة أوجه، وذلك إما أن يكون الحكم حكماً إلهياً وهو حكم التفضُّل الذي هو فوق العقل والطبيعة ويليق باللـه جلَّ اسمه لا بغيره، ولا يشبه سواه. وإما أن يكون حكماً طبيعياً قائماً في العقل مولوداً في الفكر يقبله التمييز ولا ينكره، وهو حكم العدل. وإما أن يكون حكماً شيطانياً، أعني حكم الجور، وهو ضدّ الحكم الإلهي وخلاف الحكم الطبيعي. فأمَّا الحكم الإلهي الذي هو فوق الطبيعة، فهو التفضُّل الذي جاء به المسيح مخلص العالم سيد البشر الذي شهد له صاحبك إذ يقول: "وقفيَّنا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مُصَدِّقاً لمِا بين يديه من التوراة، وآتيناه الإنجيلَ فيه هُدى ونورٌ، ومصدِّقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهُدىً وموعظةً للمتَّقين" (مائدة 50). وذلك أن المسيح قال في إنجيله الطاهر: "غالبوا الشرَّ بالخير، واحسنوا إلى من أساء إليكم، وتفضلوا على الناس جميعاً، وباركوا على من لعنكم، وادعوا لمن أذنب إليكم، وآتوا الجميل والمعروف إلى من شتمكم. لتشبهوا في ذلك فعل أبيكم الذي في السماء، فأنه يجود بوابله على الأبرار والفجار، ويشرق شمسه على الأخيار والأشرار" (متى 5). فهذا هو الحكم الإلهي، وشرائِعُه فوق الطبيعة وأعلى من العقل الإنساني، وهو حكم التفضيل والرحمة والعفو والتشبيه بفعل الله الرؤوف الرحيم*

*والنحو الثاني هو الحكم الطبيعي والشريعة القائمة في العقل الجاري مع الغريزة، وهو ما جاء به موسى النبي بقوله في حكمه ما معناه " العين بالعين والسـن بالسـن والنفس بالنفس والضربة بالضربة والجراح قصاص". فهذا حكم الطبيعة الداخل في قانون العقل، وهو حكم العدل والنصفة (الإنصاف): أن تأتي الناس بمثل ما أتوا به إليك وتفعل بهم كما فعلوا بك، إنْ خيراً وإنْ شراً. وليس ذلك مضاهياً للحكم الإلهي*

*والنحو الثالث هو الحكم الشيطاني الذي هو الجور والشر بعينه*

*أي هذه الأحكام الثلاثة التي ذكرناها وأي شريعة جاءَ بها صاحبك. فإن قلت أنه جاء بالأحكام الإلهية، قلنا لك قد سبقه المسيح سيدنا إليها بستمائة سنة، وبها يعمل أصحابه وتابعوه منذ ارتفاعه ممجداً إلى السماء إلى هذه الغاية وإلى أن تنقضي الدنيا، ولم نَرَ أحداً من أصحابك علم شيئاً منها ولا كانت تستعمل في عهد صاحبك. إن قلت، وما أظنك قائلاً، أنه جاء بالأحكام الطبيعية وشرائع العقل وسنن العدل، قلنا قد سبقه إلى ذلك موسى النبي وأوقَفَنا عليه وشَرَحه لنا شرحاً بيناً عن الله في التوراة، وليس لأحد أن يدعيه لأنه ناطق قائم له وحده مشاهد في كتابه. اللهم إلاَّ أن يكون المدعي لذلك مكابراً للعيان، ظالماً متعدياً بهاتا، يأتي إلى ما هو كضوء الشمس حق قائم في أيدي أهله، وهو لهم وعندهم وفيهم، فيروم أن يطمسه ويحاول بمباهتتِه ادعاءَه لنفسه. فهذان حكمان قد عرفنا أصحابهما وأقررنا لهم بهما، فقد بقي الحكم الثالث الذي هو حكم الشيطان وشريعة الجور. فأنظر اصلحك الله نظراً شافياً برؤية صحيحة، وفكر لا يشوبه الميل والزيغ من القائم بهذا الحكم الناصر له المتمسك بشرائعه العامل به. وإلاَّ فأعلمنا أي حكم جاء به صاحبك، وأي شريعة أتى بها غير الحكم الثالث الذي شرحناه لك لنقبله منك إن أوجب قبولاً، وننقاد لك فيه فإننا لا نعاند الحق ولا نرده من حيث أتى*

*فهل تقول انه جاء بالحكمين معاً (يعني حكم المسـيح وحكم موسى) وشرحهما في كتابه قائلاً: "النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والسن بالسن .. الخ" كما قال موسى ثم أتْبعه بقول المسيح وإن غفرتم فإنه "أقرب للتقوى" (مائدة 8). فأنت تعلم أن هذا كلام متناقض، كقول القائل: قائم قاعد، وأعمى بصير، وصحيح سقيم في حال واحدة! *

*فما أظنك تستجير إطلاق هذا الكلام على هذا من الإطلاق لأنه محال من القول، ثم لا ينكتم أيضاً ولا يختفي على متدبره ومتعقبه أنه كلام سرق من موضعين مختلفين، أعني التوراة والإنجيل. وإن أقررت كل واحد من هذين الحكمين وادَّعيته، فلا يدعك أصحابهما، لأنهم ورثوه فصار في أيديهم حقاً مسلماً لهم، ويقولون لك إنك متعدٍّ ظالم تروم أخذ إرثنا من أيدينا، مع إقراركَ أنتَ أنَّه لنا. فإن حاولت أخْذه فأنت غاصبٌ لا حقَّ لك، بل آتِنا أنت بما في يدك وعندك مما ليس في أيدينا ولا عندنا، لنعلم أنك صادق في ادعائك. ولا أظنك ترضى لصاحبك أن يكون تابعاً للمسيح وموسى، وأنت تزعم فيه وتدَّعي من الحظوة والقدر والمنزلة عند رب العالمين، وتجترئ على الله وتقول: لولا صاحبك ما خُلق آدم ولا كانت الدنيا! *

*ولقد جئت يا هذا اصلحك الله بأمر ذي بهت، ادعيتَ له في الآيات ما ادعيت بقولك لولا أن يكذبوا بها كما كذب الأولون، ولم تَدَّعِ له ذلك في الشرائع وأنه ما كان عليه أن يأتي بها فيُزَيّنَ بها بعض أمره. أو ليس ذلك لأنه لم تكن شريعة رابعة بقيت. فلما لم يبقَ إلا الشريعة الثالثة، وكان موسى والمسيح قد سبقاه إلى الشريعتين جاء هو بالشريعة الثالثة. فلا أدري بأي قوليك آخذ ولا عن أيهما أجيب؟. فأصدق نفسك يرحمك الله ولا تغشها، لأن ذلك حرام عليك، وليس الدين من الأمور التي يجوز أن يتوانى ذو اللب والعقل عن الفحص والبحث عنها ويتغافل عن التفتيش عنه والوقوف على أصوله وأسبابه وفقك الله إلى الحق وجنَّبك الباطل بحوله وقوته*

*وقد أُلجِئْتَ إلى أن تقول: أن الحجَّة البالغة عندك هي هذا الكتاب الذي في يدك، وأن الدليل على صحَّة كونِه منزلاً من عند الله، ما فيه من الأخبار القديمة عن موسى والأنبياءِ وعن سيدنا المسيح، وصاحبك رجل أمّي لم تكن له معرفة ولا علم بتلك الأخبار، فلا بد انه أُوحي إليه وأُنبئَ بما قاله. ثم تقول لا يقدر إنسيٌّ ولا جنيٌّ أن يأتي بمثله، ثم تقول: "وإنْ كنتم في ريبٍ مما نزَّلنا على عبدنا فأْتوا بسورةٍ من مثله وادعوا شُهداءُكم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين" (بقرة 21) و: "ولو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبلٍ لرأيته خاشعاً متصدعاً من خَشْية اللهِ" (الحشر 21). ونظائر هذه أعظم الدليل على نبوَّته. فكأنك جعلت هذا آية له وحجة، مثل فلق البحر لموسى، ووقوف الشمس ليشوع بن نون، وإحياء الموتى للمسيح، وأعاجيب الأنبياء السالفين.*

*ولعمري أن هذا الكلام قد أضلَّ قوماً كثيرين، وقد أويت من هذا الكلام إلى ركن ضعيف القواعد، متداعي الدعائم، واهي القوائم، وجوابك في هذا قريب غير بعيد وحاضر غير غائب ولا متخلف ولا بدَّ لنا من كشف هذه القصة، وأن كان في كشفها بعض المرارة عليك، فإن بَطَّ القروح النغلة لا بد أن ينال صاحبها منه أذىً وألم. فأصبر لألم الحديد قليلاً تجد الراحة وحلاوة العافية، عندما يتضح لك الحق وتظهر لك فائدة هذا القول وتدليسه عليك*

*فنقول إنه ينبغي لك أن تعلم أولاً كيف كان السبب في هذا الكتاب، ذلك أن رجلاً من رهبان النصارى اسمه سرجيوس أحدث حَدَثاً أنكره عليه أصحابه، فحرموه من الدخول إلى الكنيسة وامتنعوا عن كلامه ومخاطبته، على ما جرت به العادة منهم في مثل هذا الموقف. فندم على ما كان منه، فأراد أن يفعل فعلاً يكون له حجة عند أصحابه النصارى، فذهب إلى تُهامة فجالها حتى بلغ مكة، فنظر البلد غالباً فيها صنفان من الديانة: دين اليهود وعبادة الأصنام، فلم يزل يتلطف ويحتال بصاحبك حتى استماله وتسمَّى عنده نسطوريوس، وذلك أنه أراد بتغيير اسمه إثبات رأي نسطوريوس الذي كان يعتقده ويتديَّن به. فلم يزل يخلو به ويكثر مجالسته ومحادثته إلى أن أزاله عن عبادة الأصنام ثم صيّره داعياً وتلميذاً له يدعو إلى دين نسطوريوس. فلما أحست اليهود بذلك ناصبته العداوة، فطالبته بالسبب القديم الذي بينهم وبين النصارى. فلم يزل يتزايد به الأمر إلى أن بلغ به ما بلغ. فهذا سبب ما في كتابه من ذكر المسيح والنصرانية والدفاع عنها وتزكية أهلها والشهادة لهم أنهم أقرب مودّة، وأنَّ منهم قسيسين ورهباناً وأنهم لا يستكبرون (مائدة 85). *

*فلما قوي الأمر في النصرانية وكاد يتم توفي نسطوريوس هذا، فوثب عبد الله بن سلام وكعب، المعروف بالأحبار، اليهوديان بخبثهما ومكرهما، فأظهرا له أنهما قد تابعاه على رأيه، وقالا بقوله، فلم يزالا على ذلك المكر والدهاء والتدبير عليه بكتمان ما في انفسهما، إلى أن وجدا الفرصة بعد موته*

*فلما توفي وارتدّ القوم وانتهى الأمر إلى أبي بكر، قعد علي بن أبي طالب عن تسليم الأمر لأبي بكر، فعلم عبد الله بن سلام وكعب الأحبار اليهوديان أنهما ظفرا بما كانا يطلبان ويريدان في نفسيهما، فاندسَّا إلى علي بن أبي طالب فقالا له: ألا تدَّعي أنت النبوَّة ونحن نوافقك على مثل ما كان يؤدب به صاحبُك نسطوريوس النصراني، فلستَ بأقل منه؟ ولكن أبا بكر عرف بما كان من أمرهما مع علي، فبعث إلى علي. فلما صار إليه ذكَّره الحرمة. ونظر علي إلى أبي بكر وإلى قوته، فرجع عما كان عليه ووقع بقلبه. وكان عبد الله بن سلام وكعب الأحبار قد عمدا إلى ما في يد علي بن أبي طالب من الكتاب الذي دفعه إليه صاحبه على معنى الإنجيل، فأدخلا فيه أخبار التوراة، وشيئاً من جل أحكامها، وأخباراً من عندهما بدلها، وشنَّعا فيه وزادا ونقصّا ودسّا تلك الشناعات كقولهما: "وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء، وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء، وهم يتلون الكتاب، كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم، فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون" (بقرة 107) ومثل الأعاجيب والتناقض الذي يجعل الناظر فيه يرى المتكلمين به قوماَ شتى مختلفين، كلٌ منهم ينقض قول صاحبه، ومثل سورة النحل والنمل والعنكبوت وشبهه. إلاّ أنَّ علياً حين يئس من الأمر أن يصير إليه، صار إلى أبي بكر بعد أربعين يوماً (وقال قومٌ بعد ستة أشهر) فبايعه ووضع يده في يده. وسأله أبو بكر: ما حبسك عنا وعن متابعتنا يا أبا الحسن؟ فقال: كنت مشغولاً بجمع كتاب الله، لأن النبي كان أوصاني بذلك. فما معنى شغله بجمع كتاب الله، وأنت تعلم أن الحجاج بن يوسف أيضاً جمع المصاحف وأسقط منها أشياء كثيرة؟ وأنت تعلم أيضاً أنهم رووا أن النسخة الأولى هي التي كانت بين القرشيين، فأمر علي بن أبي طالب بأخذها لما اشتد عليه الأمر لئلا يقع فيها الزيادة والنقصان، وهي النسخة التي كانت متفقة مع الإنجيل الذي دفعه إلى نسطوريوس، وكان يسميه عند أصحابه "جبريل" مرة و "الروح الأمين" مرة. فلمّذا قال علي لأبي بكر في البيعة الأولى: إني شغلت في جمع الكتاب، قالوا: معنا قول ومعك قول، وهل يجمع كتاب الله؟ فاجتمع أمرهم وجمعوا ما كان حفظه الرجال من أجزائه كسورة التوبة التي كتبوها عن الأعرابي الذي جاءهم من البادية وغيره من الشاذ والوافد، وما كان مكتوباً على اللخاف (وهي حجارة بيض رقاق واحدتها لخفة وهي حديث زيد بن ثابت جامع القرآن) والعُسُب (وهو جريد النخل) وعلى عظم الكتف ونحو ذلك، ولم يُجمع في مصحف. وكانت لهم صحف وأدراج على منهاج أدراج اليهود وذلك من حيلة اليهود*

*وكان الناس يقرأون مختلفين، فقوم يقرأون ما مع علي بن أبي طالب وهم أتباعه إلى اليوم، وقوم يقرأون بهذا المجموع الذي ذكرنا أمره، وقوم يقرأون بقراءة الإعرابي الذي جاء من البرية وقال إن معي حرفاً وآية وأقل وأكثر، فكتب ولا يدري ما قصته ولا في ما أنزل، وطائفة تقرأ بقراءة ابن مسعود لقول صاحبك: "من أراد أن يقرأ القرآن غضاً طرياً كما أنزل فليقرأ بقراءة ابن أم عبد". وكان يُعرض عليه في كل سنة مرة، وفي السنة التي مات فيها عُرض عليه مرتين. وقوم يقرأون قراءة أُبيّ بن كعب، لقوله: "أقرأكم أبيّ، وقراءة أبي وقراءة ابن مسعود متقاربتان". فلما صار الأمر إلى عثمان بن عفان واختلف الناس في القراءة، أقبل علي بن أبي طالب يتطَّلب العلل على عثمان ويتتبع العثرات في القراءة، ويعيبه، وذلك تدبيراً لقتله. فكان الرجل يقرأ الآية ويقرأها الآخر قراءة مختلفة، ويقول الرجل منهم لصاحبه: "قراءتي خيرٌ من قراءتك" ويحتجُّ كل منهم لصاحبه بالذي يقرأ بقراءته، ويقع في ذلك الزيادة والنقصان والتحريف والتبديل. فقيل ذلك لعثمان انهم يختلفون في القراءة ويزيدون في الكتاب ويُنقصون ويقع بينهم الشر والأخذ بالعصبية، ولا نأمن أن يتطاول الأمر ويتفاقم فيقع بينهم القتل ويفسد الكتاب وترجع الردَّة. فبعث عثمان فجمع كل ما أمكنه من تلك الأدراج والرِّقاق، وما كتب أولاً. ولم يتعرضوا لما في يد علي بن أبي طالب من مصحفه ولا لمن كان يقرأ بقراءته ولا دخل معهم في هذا التأليف*

*فأما أبي بن كعب فمات قبل هذا التأليف، وأما ابن مسعود فطلبوا منه أن يدفع إليهم مصحفه، فأتى فصرفوه عن الكوفة واستعملوا أبا موسى الأشعري، وأمروا زيد بن ثابت الأنصاري وعبد الله بن عباس (وقيل محمد بن أبي بكر) بتأليفه وإصلاحه وحذف الفاسد منه. وقالوا لهما: إذا اختلفتما في شيء أو لفظة أو اسم فاكتباه بلسان قريش. فاختلفا في أشياء كثيرة، منها "التابوت". قال زيد هو التابوه ، وقال ابن عباس بل هو التابوت فكتباه بلسان قريش. ونظائر هذه كثيرة. فلما جمعوا هذا التأليف على ما في هذه المصاحف كتبت أربعة مصاحف بخط جليل، ووجّه أحدها إلى مكة، وحفظ آخر في المدينة، ووجه آخر إلى الشام (وهو اليوم بملطية). ولم يزل ذلك المصحف الذي كان بمكة إلى أيام أبي السرايا*

*فلما كان في تلك الأيام وهو آخر سلب سلبت الكعبة (سنة 200هـ). ليس أن أبا السرايا سلبها ، بل في تلك الفتنة. فقد قيل: احترق في ما احترق. وأما مصحف المدينة ففُقد في أيام الحيرة، وهي أيام يزيد بن معاوية. ووُجِه بالمصحف الرابع إلى العراق، وكان بالكوفة وهي يومئذ قبة الإسلام ومجمع المهاجرين والصحابة. ويقال إن ذلك المصحف فقد في أيام المختار. ثم أمر عثمان بجمع ما جُمع من تلك المصاحف والأدراج التي جُمعت من البلاد، وغلوا له الخل وسرحوه فيه وتركوه حتى تقطع واهترى، ولم يبق شيء إلاّ متفرقاً، مثلما قيل عن سورة النور إنها كانت أطول من سورة البقرة، وكما قيل إن سورة الأحزاب مبتورة ليست بتمامها، وكذلك قالوا في التوبة إنها لم يوجد بينها وبين الأنفال فصل يعرف، فلم يفصلوهما بسطر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، ومثل قـول ابن مسعود في المعوَّذتين لما أثبتوهما في المصحف: "لا تزيدوا فيه ما ليس منه". ومثل قول عمر على المنبر: "لا يقولنَّ أحد أن آية الرجم ليست في كتاب الله، فإنَّا كنا نقرأ "والشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة". فلولا أن يُقال عمر قد زاد القرآن ما ليس فيه لزدتُها فيه بيدي". ومثل قوله في آخر خطبة خطبها: "إني لا أعلم أن أحداً قال إن المتعة ليست في كتاب الله، بل قد كنا نقرأ آية المتعة، ولكنها سقطت. فلا جزى الله من أسقطها خيراً، فإنه أؤتمن فما أدى الأمانة، ولا نصح الله ولا رسوله، فقد أسقط المموه عليه من القرآن شيئاً كثيراً". وقوله أيضاً: "وما كان عليه أن يرخّص الله للناس، وإنما بعث محمداً بالدين الواسع ". وقال أبيّ بن كعب: "سورتان كانوا يقرؤونهما فيه، وإنما قال هذا في التأليف الأول، ولم يدرك هذا التأليف، وهما سورتا القنوات والوتر، وهما: "اللهمّ إنَّا نستعينك ونستغفرك ونستهديك ونؤمن بك ونتوكل عليك" إلى آخر الوتر. وكذلك آية المتعة فإن علياً كان أسقطها وقال إنه سمع رجلاً يقرأها على عهده فدعاه وضربه بالسوط، وأمـر الناس ألا يقرأها أحد، فكان هذا بعض ما شـنَّعت به عليه عائشة يوم الجمل، وقد دخلت منزل عبد اللـه بن خلف الخزاعي، فقالت في بعض قولها: "إنه يجلد على القرآن ويضرب عليه وينهى عنه وقد بدَّل وحرَّف". وبقي مصحف عبد اللـه بن مسعود عنده فهو يُتوارث إلى الساعة، وكذلك مصحف علي بن أبي طالب عند أهله. ثم أن الحجاج بن يوسف لم يدع مصحفاً إلاَّ جمعه وأسقط منه أشياء كثيرة ذكروا أنها كانت نزلت في بني أمية بأسماء قوم، وفي بني العباس بأسماء قوم، وزاد فيه أشياء: وكتبت نسـخ بتأليف ما أراد الحجاج في ستة مصاحف، فوُجِه واحد إلى مصر وآخر إلى الشام وآخر إلى المدينة وآخر إلى مكة وآخر إلى الكوفة وآخر إلى البصرة، وعمد إلى المصاحف المتقدمة فغلى لها الزيت وسرحها فيه فتقطعت، كما فعل عثمان*

*والدليل على ما كتبنا أنك الرجل الذي قرأ كتب الله المنزلة، وأنت تعلم أن الأيدي الكثيرة تداولت كتابك واختلفت فيه الآراء وزيد فيه ونقص منه، وكلٌ قال ووضع ما أراد وأسقط ما كره. أفهذه عندك شروط كتب الله المنزلة سيما وصاحبك أعرابي جلْف، فخطر خاطر في قلبه فسجَعه بلسانه وصار به إلى قوم بَدْوٍ فتقرَّب به إليهم، وهم يشهدون في كتابهم أن الأعراب أشدَّ كفراً ونفاقاً؟ وكيف يُؤخذ سرُّ اللـه ووحيه وتنزيله على نبيّه ممن هو أشد كفراً؟ وأنت تعلم ما كان بين علي وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان من العداوة، فقد زاد هؤلاء ونقصوا، وزاد هذا ونقص. وإنما كان كل واحد منهم يريد الخلاف على صاحبه. فمن أين نعلم أي الأقوال هو الصحيح؟ وكيف يمكن أن تميّزه من السقيم، وقد زاد فيه الحجاج ونقص منه؟ وأنت عارفٌ بمذهب الحجاج في جميع أموره. فكيف تأمنه على كتاب الله، وقد كان الرجل الذي يتقرب إلى بني أمية بكل ما يجد إليه سبيلاً؟ هذا وقد خالطهم اليهود، وكان بعضهم منافقين دسوا في كتاب صاحبك مكراً منهم وخديعة للفساد، وتدبراً منهم عليهم ليبطلوا أمر المسلمين. ولولا أنك الرجل الذي قرأ كتب الله ودرسها حق دراستها، وأن الإنصاف أصل شيمتك، لما شرحنا لك هذا الشرح. والحقّ فيه بعض مرارة عاجلة وحلاوة كثيرة آجلة، فلهذا السبب قد اكتفينا بما ذكرناه. فاصبر للمرارة اليسيرة من الدواء تعقبك حلاوةٌ كثيرة في العاقبة*

*وأنت تعلم أننا لم نكتب إليك بشيء من ذات أنفسنا، ولم نثبت إلاَّ الصحيح ممَّا نقلَتْهُ رواتكم العُدول عندكم، المأخوذ بقولهم، المعوَّل في الدين على ما نقلوه من هذه الأخبار وغيرها في صحتها، وأنهم لم يزيدوا ولا مالوا إلى أحد الفريقين*

*فأخبرني أصلحك اللـه عن قول صاحبك "قُلْ لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيراً" (الإسراء 88). أفتقول أفصح ألفاظاً منه؟ فجوابنا لك في هذا: نعم. أفصح منه كلام اليونانية عند الروم، والزوبة عند أهل فارس، والسريانية عند أهل الرها والسريانيين، وعبرانية بيت المقدس عند العبرانيين، فإنَّ كل لسان له كلام فصيح عند أهله من سائر الألسن، ولهم ألفاظ فصيحة يتخاطبون بها، وهي عندك كلها أعجمية. كما أنَّ لسانك العربي الفصيح أعجمي عندهم. هذا إذا أطلقنا قولك إن كتابك أفصح ألفاظاً بالعربية، فصاحب فصاحة الألفاظ هو الذي لا يحتاج إلى استعارة ألفاظ غيره، ولا يستعين بها في خطبه وكلامه، بل يكون مستغنياً بمعرفته وفصاحته عن لسان غيره. ونحن نرى صاحبك قد افتقر في كتابه إلى استعمال كلمات غيره، وهو القائل: "إنَّا أنزلناه قرآناً عربياً" ولكنه استعان من الفارسية بالإستبرق وسندس وأباريق ونمارق، ومن الحبشيَّة المشكاة وهي الكوة، ومثل هذا كثير قد استعمله في كتابه. فنقول إنَّ العربية ضاقت عليه فلم يكن فيها من الاتساع ما ألجأه إلى لسان غيره في هذه الأشياء، سيما وأنت ترى أنها مُنزلة من عند رب العالمين على يد جبريل الملك الأمين. فأنت توقع النقص بالمرسِل أو بالرسول*

*فإن كان من عند صاحبك فـوقع النقص به لأنه لم يكن يعرف هذه الأسماء بالعربية، فلذلك أعجزته. فهذه ألفاظ امرء القيس وغيره من الشعراء والفصحاء المتقدمين والمتأخرين الذين لا يُحصى عددهم، وكلام الخطباء والبلغاء الذين كانوا قبل مجيء صاحبك أفصح ألفاظاً منه وأرق وأدق معانٍ بإقراره لأهلها حيث حاجّوه فقطعوه فقال: "بل هم قوم خصمون" (الزخرف 58) لأنهم خصموه فكانوا خصماً بأصحّ حجّة. وكانوا أبلغ في الخطابة منه، وهو القائل "إنَّ من البيان لسحراً". فلا يخلو إذاً أمر هذا الكتاب مما وُضع فيه من الألفاظ الأعجمية من أن يكون قد ضاق على صاحبك اللسـان العربي، مع علمنا أن لساننا العربي أوسع الألسن كلها. أو أن يكون قد أُدخلت فيه الزيادة من قوم آخرين، كما ذكرنا لك في أصل خبره، وأن الأيادي الكثيرة قد تداولته. فأخبرني أي القولين أحببت، فإنه لا محيص لك من أن تقول بأحدهما، وأنت عارف بنتيجة ذلك إذا قلتَه. فإن قلتَ إنهم لا يقدرون أن يأتوا بمثل تنضيده وترصيعه، قلنا لك إن تنضيد الشعراء لشعرهم ووزنهم له الوزن الصحيح الذي هو أصعب وأدق معنى، واختيار الألفاظ النقية الصافية العربية الخالصة مع اتساق المعنى الحسن أكمل في الأحكام وأصح في الصنعة، لأن كتابك كله سجع منكسر وكلام مختلف وتكبير معان لا معنى لها. فإن قلتَ: بل هو أصح معاني، سألناك: أي معنى جديد ظفرت به فيه، نتعلمه منك! وأي معنى صحيح وجدته فيه، فأوقفنا عليه! وأي خبرٍ لم نسمعه على غاية التمام والكمال من الشرح والصحة في الكتب المتقدمة، أَفْدنا منه؟  *

*أليس هو الذي قرأناه ودرسناه، وعرفنا تفسيره، ووقفنا على معانيه، وبحثنا عن أصوله وأسبابه، وفتشنا عن خبره، فصرنا في العلم به أرسخ من كثير من أهله، وأي شيء هذا من الآيات العجيبة التي يعجز فعلها إمكان الآدميين، وتصير حجة ودليلاً على بعثه نبياً يوجب الإقرار له بالرسالة، والنبوة، والإيمان على الوحي، والتبشير من عند الله، حتى يقاس به أو يري فيه آية مثل فلق البحر وإحياء الموتى وسائر آيات الأنبياء العجيبة. وإنما صار هذا كذلك وجاز بالتدليس والبهرجة، ووصفه بالفصاحة وحسن التنضيد، وجود الإعراب. وأن الأنس والجن لا يقدرون على أن يأتوا بمثله. لأنه وقع إلى قوم أميين أنباط عجم علوج، فعظم في أعينهم وكر في صدورهم. وإلا فأنت إذا أصدقت نفسك تيقنت كيف كان أصل القصة في هذا، وأن مسيلمة الحنيفي والاسود العنسي وطليحة أبن خويلد الاسدي وغيرهم، قد عملوا مثلما عمل صاحبك. وأشهد أني قرأت مصحفاً لمسيلمة لو ظهر لأصحابك لرد أكثرهم، إلا أنه لم يتهيأ لهؤلاء أنصار مثلما تهيأ لصاحبك*

*وكأني بك قد لجأت فذكرت اللغة واعتددت بها، وجعلتها خيمة لك تستتر تحت فيئها، فأنت تعلم أن حجتنا في اللغة وحجتك واحدة، والأمر بيننا فيها مشاع غير مقسوم، وأننا فيها شركاء. فليس لك علينا فيها فضل، ولا في يدك منها ما ليس في أيدينا، ولا علمك بأنقد فيها من علمنا، وانك لتقر طائعاً أننا معشر العرب نرجع جميعاً في اللغة إلى يعرب بن يشجب بن نابت بن إسماعيل أبينا. وإنما هذه الحجة المبهرجة هي دعوى مدلسة تجوز على الأنباط والأسقاط، والعجم والمغفلين، والأغبياء الذين لا معرفة لهم باللسان العربي وإنما هم فيه دخلاء. فلما ورد عليهم منه ما لم يفهموه صدقوه، وتنازلوا على قدر عجمتهم. فأما العرب العاربة الذين هم البدويون فلسانهم واحد، ولغتهم واحدة، وكل منهم يفهم كلام صاحبه، وأما أهل الحضر ومن نشأ بين الأبيات وخالط العجم والأعلاج، فلعمري لقد أفسد بعضهم كلام الآخر لطول المعاشرة وغلبة العادة. فليست بك حاجة إلى ذكر اللغة ولا لك في ذلك بلغة ولا ملجأ.*

*فإن قلت أن قريشاً أفصح العرب، وأنهم قوم خصمون بالحجة، وهم فرسان البلاغة والخطابة، عارضناك بما لا تقدر أن تنكره، ولا تجحد صدقه. وهو: أن مليكة بنت النعمان الكِندية حين اقتنصها صاحبك، وصارت عنده قالت: "أمليكة تحت سوقة". فأنت ونحن لا نشك أن قريشاً كانت تجار العرب وسوقتها، وكندة كانوا الملوك المسلطين على سائر العرب. ولست أقول هذا افتخاراً عليك بشرف جنسي من الكندية، ولا لموضع نسبي في العربية، بل لكي تعلم أن كندة كانوا أقوياء، فصحاء بلغاء، خطباء شعراء، رجالاً للملك، وقادة للجيوش، ذوي أنعام وأفضال، حتى لقد كانت العجم من الروم والفرس يرغبون في مصاهرتهم، ويفتخرون بحمل بناتهم إليهم. ولقريش من الفضل في السؤدد والكرم، وخاصة لهاشم، ما لا ينكره إلا من قد أعمى الحسد بصره، وطمس نور عقله. وكذلك قولي في جميع العرب وسائر قبائلهم، لأن لهم الفخر والسبق بالفضل والكرم، تخصيصاً من الله، على سائر العجم*

*فإن ادعيت أن كلام العرب مدون في الشعر، وأن أخبارها قد قيدت به، فلا نماريك فيه ونسلمه لك ولا نلتفت إليه، وذلك قلة اكتراث لهذا القول وقلة مبالاة به. لأنه قول لا يخفى فساده على ذوي الألباب وتدحض الحجة فيه ولا تثبت عند أهل النظر. لأننا قد نجد كل مشغوف مصروف ودعي أعجمي قد قال الشعر، فإذا نحن قارنا شعره بشعر غيره من العرب العاربة اللسان البدوي الشعر لم نجده مختلفاً عنهم، ولا مجانباً لهم، بل وجدناه سالكاً سلهم، محتذياً منهجهم وإذا كان هذا كذلك فليس تدوين العرب إذا أخبارها وتقيدها كلامها بالشعر حجة في كتب سـرائر الله للقائل بها حجة ناطقة، لأنه لا يؤمن أن يكون قد قيل من الشعر ما قد أشبه به شعر القدماء من العرب بما قد وقع فيه من الفساد والتغيير والزيادة والنقصان. فليس إذا الشعر حجة عند أهل الفحص والنظر ولا دعوى صحيحة، بل هو عند الحكماء والفلاسفة هذيان الموسوسين*

*غير أننا معشر العرب نقدم الشعر ونؤثره ونقول بمحاسنه ومفاخره ونذكر فضائله، ونعلم أن ديوان العرب فيه آداب كثيرة وعلوم ظريفة وأحاديث عجيبة، ولا نشـك عند تحملنا الأمور وصدقنا أنفسنا، أنه قد أفسد وأدخل فيه ما ليس منه بالتشبيه والمقايسة. لأنه كلام لا يخطر عليه وإنما هو منثور، وخواطره النفوس الفارغة، ومشاع بين الناس جميعاً، يتناوله من أحب، ويناله من طلبه تقرباً به إلى الملوك للإكتساب والمواصلة إليهم بأسبابه. فلهذا أحتمل أن يدخله الفساد والتغيير والزيادة والنقصان فليس أذن الشعر حجة البتة في شيء من كتب سرائر الله، إلا لغة فاسدة ناقصة العقل فاقدة التركيب*

*فلا تظلم، اصلحك الله ،عقلك وتبخس تمييزك حقه، بغلبة سلطان الهوى الجائرة والعصبية، فأنه إنما يجوز مثل هذا على الأغمار والجهَّال والآفنين وأهل النقص في الرأي، الذين لا عقل لهم ولا معرفة عندهم ولم يتخرجوا بمطالعة الكتب ومعرفة أصول الأخبار المتقدمة. فهم همج كأجلاف الأعراب المعتادين لأكل الضب والحرباءِ، قد ربوا على الفقر والمسكنة وشقاء العيش في الوادي والبراري، تسقفهم سمائم الصيف وزمهرير الشتاء، وهم في غاية الجوع والعطش والعري، فحيث لوَّح لهم بذكر أنهار خمر ولبن وأنواع الفاكهة واللحم الكثير والأطعمة والجلوس على الأسرة والاتكاء على فرش السندس والحرير والاستبرق ونكاح النساء اللواتي هن كاللؤلؤ المكنون واستخدام الوصائف والوصفاء والماء المعين المسكوب والظل الممدود التي هي صفات منازل الأكاسرة، وقع هذا في خلدهم. *

*وكان بعضهم قد رأى ذلك في اجتيازهم ومسيرهم إلى أرض فارس، استطاروا فرحاً وظنوا أنهم قد نالوه فعلاً عند سماعهم إياه قولاً. فحملوا نفوسهم على محاربة أهل فارس لأخذ ذلك منهم وظفرهم به. وقد علمت أن بعضهم قال لبعض في حربهم تلك، وقد ظفروا بسلال فيها حلوى من خزائن الفرس، فأكلوا وتطعموا حلاوة ما فيها: "والله لو لم يكن لنا ديانة نحارب فيها لوجب أن نحارب على هذا". فحاربوا أمة نجسة قذرة قد كانت طغت على الله وتجبرت فسلط جل وعز عليهم من لم يفكروا فيه قط فقتلوهم وأخربوا بيوتهم بما كانوا يظلمون ويسفكون الدماء الزكية، وكذلك حكم الله وفعله بالقوم الظالمين ينتقم ببعضهم من بعض، ومثل الأنباط والأسقاط الذين لا أخَلاقَ لهم، قوم إنما غذوا بالشقاء وربوا مع البقر في السواد، ومثل الجوار الذين لا أدب لهم ولا حسنى ولا علم ولا معرف. فحيث تكلموا بالعربية تنطقوا ببسط ألسنتهم واستعربوا عند أنفسهم وأستطالوا على الناس فأحدهم يدعي الإسلام قولاً بلسانه وفي قلبه بعض من مرض يهوديته ومجوسيته، فهو لا يعرف من خلقه. ولو قيل له ما الحد الذي تفرق به ما بين نفسك وخالقك والبهيمة لم يدر ولم يحسن أن يميز ولا يعلم ما هو ولا كيف هو الجواب فيه، وإنما هم كالأنعام بل وأضل سبيلاً، وكالبهائم الهائمة على وجوهها، يميلون مع كل ريح ولا يعلمون حقيقة ما دخلوا فيه مما كانوا عليه أولاً. مثل عبدة الأصنام والمجوسية وأوساخ اليهود وسفالتهم، الذين إنما طلبوا التعزز بالدولة، والتطاول على الناس بالسلطان، وبسط ألسنتهم على ذوي الأقدار وأولاد الأحرار وأهل الحسنى والمعرفة وأهل الديانة والعلم والمروءة والصيانة والشرف والنسب*

*ومثل أهل الريب والخيانات أيضاً والجرائم الذين لم يكن يتهيأ لهم ارتكاب المحارم ونكاح الفروج التي حرمها الله عليهم مع بقائهم في الديانة النصرانية إلا بانصباب ذلك لهم بالدخول في هذه المقالة. ومثل من أباح لنفسه غاية الشره على الشهوات الجسدانية، فمال إلى الدنيا ولذاتها وزخرفتها طلباً للعز القليل الزائل الفاني وشيكاً، الذاهب سريعاً منها، وطرحاً للكثير الدائم الباقي الذي لا انقطاع له، ولا زوال وهو في الآخرة، فأنحاز إلى هذا القول وجعله سبباً له، وسلَّماً أوصله إلى ما أراد، إذ كان أقوى أسباب الدنيا يعبر منها ويعول عليها، التي جعل سلطانها باب المدخل إليها، والسبيل إلى ارتكاب الكبائر والمعاصي فيها. ومال أيضاً إلى هذه المقالة من جعلها متجراً ومكتسباً لرزقه الذي قد كفاه، ولقوته الذي قد فرغ له من الاهتمام به*

*وإلا فهل رأيت أكرمك الله أو بلغك أن من له بصيرة في الديانة أو علم أو معرفة أو تحصيل للأمور أو قراءة الكتب وتفتيش لها واعتقاد صحيح أو نظر في حكمة أو مدعى فلسفة صحيح العقل والفكر انقاد إلى غير الديانة النصرانية وخرج منها جاحداً مقالته ناكراً معرفته من غير سبب دنيوي دعاه الاضطرار إليه ليجرأ بدينك وسلطانك على ما يريد من ركوبه وما تنازعه إليه نفسه من الأمور الخسيسة التي كانت الديانة النصرانية تحظرها عليه وتمنعه من الدخول فيها وتقبح له فعلها بل من لم يكن يتهيأ له ذلك ولا يمكنه فعله دخل في دين هو مطمئن فيه لما يريد من ذلك آمناً غير خائف تحت سلطان هذه الدولة مظهراً متابعة أهلها على قولهم*

*فهذه أكرمك الله أقوى أسباب هؤلاء الذين تراهم قد وافقوك على مقالتك، واجتمعوا معك على اعتقادك، وأكثرهم يعتقدون ويضمرون ويسرون خلاف ما يظهرونه. فمنهم من يزدري على صاحبك في حسبه ونسبه، ومنهم من يسبه ويدعي في ذلك الكذب والبهتان، ومنهم من يزعم أن غيره كان أحق بالأمر منه، ولكنه سبب له ذلك بالغلط. وبعض يقول أن روح القدس أنقسم ثلاثة أقسام: فقسم كان في عيسى وقسم في موسى وقسم في رجل آخر أكره ذكره وأن صاحبك خلو من ذلك فهؤلاء عندي أجهل البرية وأشر من الزنادقة وأرادا مذهباً منهم وهم يظهرون الإسلام ويفتخرون به في ظاهرهم وكل ذلك ليتعززوا بسلطان الدولة على النصارى السليمة قلوبهم المشبهين الحملان بين الذئاب الخاطفة كما سبق قول سيدهم ومسيحهم ومخلصهم الذي أعلمهم بما هو مزمع أن يكون من أمره*

*ولو أسهبت لأصف لك مقالات أصحابك ومعاذ الله أن يكونوا لك أصحاباً بل هم أصحاب الشياطين وحزبه وشيعته وأولياؤه، وما يروونه من الأحاديث الكاذبة الشنيعة، التي تكاد تخزي الجبال منها للفرية التي فيها، على الله جل ذكره أولاً ثم على صاحبك، وما يقذفونه به من الأباطيل ويشنعون عليه به من الكذب الذي لم يخلق الله له أصلاً وصاحبك بريء منه كله لطال كتابي بذكره*

*فما قولك في من يروي عنهم أنهم يقولون لربما هوينا أمراً فوضعنا فيه حديثاً وما أظنك ممن يروي أن الله جل وعز عما يفترون بعث إلى أبي بكر يقول: يا أبا بكر أما أنا فراضي عنك فهل أنت راض عني فحسبك بهذا دليلاً على فريتهم على الله جل وغر وكذبهم وتشنيعهم وكم مثل هذه الأحاديث قد زوروها وألفوا عليها فلعمري لقد صدق صاحبك حيث قال: "أنه ما من نبي إلا وقد كذبت عليه أمته وأن أمتي ستكذب علي أيضاً". ولكني لا أعرف أمة كذبت على نبيها كذب اليهود وما ادري ما أقول في هؤلاء وفي كذبه*

*وأما الخلاف في الآذان والتكبير على الجنائز والتشهد، وصلوات الأعياد، وتكبير التشريق، ووجوه القراءات، ووجوه النسيء والفتيا، وما أشبه ذلك، فأنه أمر يطول خبره جداً. ولولا أعلم أنك الرجل الذي قد فتشت أحاديثهم وانتقدتها، وعرفت جميع عوارها، وانكشفت لك مجاريها لكتبت إليك في هذا الفن أشياءَ يطول الخطب فيها. لكني أعرفك عالماً بجميعها غير مشك في ذلك. وقد سترت الدولة وظاهر قول الديانة واسم الإسلام والتحلي به والأعاجيب من اعتقادهم، وكذبهم على الله وأنبيائه ورسله وأوليائه، وعباده الصالحين وما يكتمون من النفاق، ويظهرون أنهم النقية قلوبهم، السليمة صدورهم، وهم الدغلون الغاشون لله جل ذكره، ولأنبيائه ورسله، إذ كانوا يروون عن الله مثل هذه الأحاديث فكيف لا تأخذهم الرجفة، وكيف لا تطبق عليهم السماء بالسخط والعذاب، وهم ينطقون بمثل هذه العظائم. ولكنه جل وعز لم يزل مستعملاً طول الأناة والإمهال. لأنه جل أسمه لا يخاف الفوت، وهم إليه يرجعون. فهو يمهلهم إلى يوم تنكشف فيه الستور ونعوذ بالله أن نكون من القوم الظالمين.*


*يتبع في الجزء الخامس ....>>>>>


*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 يونيو 2012)

*الجزء الخامس:*

*وإما قولك إنه مكتوب على العرش "لا إله إلا الله. محمد رسول اللـه" فلقد كثُر تعجُّبي منك. كيف أمكن أن تتصور مثل هذا أنه صحيح حتى ترويه وتكتب به إلى مثلي من أهـل اليقين وصحة الانتقاد، لأنك في حكمتك لم تترك شيئاً لليهود الذين يحدّون الله ربهم أنه جالس على عرشٍ محدود، فلم ترض أن أجلسته على عرش محدود حتى تكتب على العرش اسمه واسم آخر من خَلْقه. هل هو الذي كتب ذلك الكتاب أم كُتب له؟ ولمَ كتب ذلك؟ هل لنفسه لئلا ينسى اسمه، أم لتعرفه الملائكة ؟ فليس لها حاجة إلى أن يكون لها كتاب نصب أعينها يذكّرها لئلا تنسى اسم خالقها، وهي تسبّح اسمه وتقدسه من غير انقطاع، وتنفّذ أمره في كل لحظة. وإن كان كتب ذلك للناس، فهم غير منتفعين به، لأنهم لم يروا ذلك العرش ولا قرأوا ما عليه من الكتابة! فإن قلت إن ذلك كتب ليقرأ يوم القيامة، فأقم لنا دليلاً على ذلك، فإنك تعلم أن الناس كلهم يوم القيامة يعطون المعرفة الكاملة بخالقهم، ويحصلون على اليقين الصحيح، يوم تُجزَى كلُّ نفس بما كسبت. فإن صدَقْت نفسك علمت حقاً أنَّ هذا محال، لا معنى له، ولا منفعة. وإنَّ اللـه في حكمته لا يفعل المحال وما ليس له معنى. وقد وجدنا إجماعكم على أنَّ الـرجل إذا قام خطيباً فيكم يبالغ في دعائه ويظن في نفسه أنه قد بلغ الغاية القصوى في خطبته، فيفتح كلامه قائلا: "اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم" فأراك ظننت أنك قد بالغت له في الدعاء والصلاة عليه إذ تمنَّيت له أن يصير مثل إبراهيم وكأحد آل إبراهيم، فهذا نهاية الشناعة أنَّ رجلاً اسمه مع اسم اللـه جل ذكره وتقدست أسماؤه مكتوب على العرش من نور، وأن آدم بل الدنيا كلها إنما خُلقت بسببه كزعمكم، تتمنى له اللحاق برجل من آل إبـراهيم! وكتابك يشهد في عدة مواضع قائلاً: "يا بني إسرائيل ، اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمتُ عليكم، وأني فضَّلتكم على العالمين" (بقرة 47: 122) فقد وجب عليك في هذا القول إن بني إسرائيل أفضل منك وممن ذكرته بالفضائل*


*وإنما كان عهدي بمثل هذه الشناعات من عمهة اليهود، ولم أظن عقلاء المسلمين يعتقدون بمثل هذا وشبهه. وجوابنا لك، أرشدك الله، في الماضي والمستأنف من كتابنا هذا على قدر ما يحتمل من الكلام، على أنا قد وضعنا النصفة بيننا وبينك أساساً لكلامنا، وطرحنا التطاول بالسلطة، والبذخ والتفاخر بالأنساب، لأنا إذا حصلنا على العلم بأنفسنا وصدقناها عرفنا أنه ليس لأحد على صاحبه فضل في النسب، وأننا نرجع إلى أب واحد وأم واحدة، وجميعنا من طينة واحدة، ليس لحم أطيب من لحم، ولا دم أطيب من دم، وإنما التفاضل والتقدم بالعقول والعلوم. ولقد أحسن عندي القائل قيمة كل امرء ما يحسن من علمه وعمله، وأني كثيراً ما استصوب هذا الكلام من قائله، وإنما أدخلت هذا القول في هذا الموضع، وان كان ليس من جنس ما نحن بصدده، حتى إذا نظر في كتابي متعنت ينظر بعين العماهية والجهالة التي ثمرتها الحسد، لا يسبق إلى قلبه وركاكته أني لم أكن عارفاً من حقكم أهل البيت ما اعرفه، وأوجب ما أوجبه. فكيف وأنا معتقد ذلك بجميع ذرية أدم ولكني استعملت ما قاله بعض الحكماء أن ترك الجواب في موضعه عي وظلم للعقل، فكرهت أن أكون ظالما لعقلي، ولم التفت إلى هذا الحاسد وهذيانه وجهله وطرحت كلامه وراء ظهري بل لم أتوهمه إلا عدوا فضلاً عن التفاتي إليه*


*ما دعوتني إليه *


*وأما ما دعوتني إليه من الصلوات الخمس وصيام رمضان، فالجواب في ذلك إقرارك في ما كتبته من أمر صلواتنا وصومنا ومواظبتنا، فقد رأيت ذلك معاينةً وسمعتَهُ وشـاهدتَ تلك الأمور الإلهية المخالفة لما دعوتني إليه من الأمور المبهرجة. فاكْتفِ بما رأيت، وليكن لك دليلاً وجواباً. فلست أجيبك في هذا بأكثر مما عندك من المعرفة، وكفاك بذلك حجة عند نفسك*


*وأما قولك أن نستعمل الوضوء ونغتسل من الجنابة ونختتن لنقيم سُنَّة أبينا إبراهيم، فجوابه قول المسيح لما سأله اليهود لماذا لا يغتسل تلاميذه: "ليس شيء من خارج الإنسان إذا دخل فيه يقدر أن ينجسه، لكن الأشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الإنسان. أما تفهمون أن كل ما يدخل الإنسان من خارج لا يقدر أن ينجسه ، لأنه لا يدخل إلى قلبه بل إلى الجوف ثم يخرج إلى الخلاء، وذلك يطهر كل الأطعمة ؟ إن الذي يخرج من الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان. لأنه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الأفكار الشريرة. زنى، فسق ، قتل، سرقة، طمع، خبث، مكر، عهارة، عين شريرة، تجديف، كبرياء، جهل. جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الإنسان" (مرقس 7: 15 – 23). *


*وما معنى غسل اليدين والرجلين والقيام على الصلاة وقد صمَّم الإنسان على قتل الناس وسلْب أموالهم وسبي ذراريهم؟ إنما ينبغي للإنسان أولاً أن يغسل داخل قلبه ويطهره من الأفكار الرديئة. وإذا نظفَتْ نيَّته وطهر ضميره من ذلك الاعتقاد الرديء حينئذ يغسل ظاهر بدنه بالمـاء. فميِّز هذا القول وانظر فيه بعقلك. أليس هو قول مقنع وجواب شافٍ؟ *


*وأما الختان فينبغي لك أولاً أن تعلم قصته، ثم تحثّ الناس على أن يمتثلوا سُنَّة إبراهيم أبيهم. فإن اللـه لما كان مُزمعاً أن يُدخل بني إسرائيل (الذين هم نسل إبراهيم) أرض مصر، وهو يعلم أن الشرَّ سيحملهم على ارتكاب الزنا، جعل هذا سبباً لحفظهم منه، فالمصرية التي ترى علامة الختان في جسد اليهودي تمتنع وترفض. فكيف تحثّ الناس على الختان وأنت تعلم أن صاحبك لم يختتن على ما نقلت الرُّواة عنه أنه لم يكن مختوناً بتَّةً، لأنهم شبَّهوه بآدم أبي البشـر وشيث ونوح وحنظلة بن أبي صفوان؟ فإن قلت إن المسيح قد اختتن، قلنا لك قد اختتن لإقامة سُنَّة التوراة لئلا يحسبوه قد استخفَّ أو أنقص شيئاً من سُننها ، فأكد ذلك بقوله: "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض النامـوس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمّل" (متى 5: 17) وكذلك قال الرسول بولس: "فإنَّ الختان ينفع إن عملت بالناموس. ولكن إن كنت متعدياً الناموس فقد صار ختانك غرلة. إذاً إن كان الأغرل يحفظ أحكام الناموس، أفما تُحسب غرلته ختاناً؟ وتكون الغرلة التي من الطبيعة وهي تكمل الناموس تدينك أنت الذي في الكتاب والختان تتعدى الناموس. لأن اليهودي في الظاهر ليس هو يهودياً، ولا الختان الذي في الظاهر في اللحم ختاناً. بل اليهودي في الخفاء هو اليهودي، وختان القلب بالروح لا بالكتاب هو الختان، الذي مَدْحه ليس من الناس بل من اللـه" (رومية 2: 25 – 29).*


*فإن أنصفتنا علمت أن الختان ليس عليك فريضة واجبة، لأن كتابك لا يذكر أن الختان شريعة واجبة، وإنما هو سنَّة، من شاء عمل بها ومن شاء لم يعمل بها. ومن اختتن من أصحابنا وأسـبغ الوضوء واغتسل من الجنابة فلا يفعل ذلك لأنه سـنة وفريضة، بل يفعله على سبيل العادة الجارية عند أهل الزمان للنظافة الظاهرة لا غير ، لعِلْمنا أن من تغوَّط كان أحق أن يُفيض عليه الماء السابغ بالغسل بقدر ما يخرج منه نتن الرائحة وقبيح المنظر ، بخلاف من تصيبه الجنابة التي لا لون لها منكر ولا رائحة منتنة ، بل يتولَّد منها إنسان كامل المعرفة والعقل والعلم، يكون منه النبي المرسَل والملك المتسلّط والحكيم الناقد والعبد الصالح المسبِّح لله ليلاً ونهاراً. وكذلك يفعل من اجتنب منّا أكل لحم الخنزير كاجتنابه أكل لحوم الحمير والجمال، لأن ذلك غير محـرَّم عليه، لأن اللـه لم يخلق شيئاً قبيحاً كقوله في التوراة : "ورأى اللـه كل ما عمله فإذا هو حسن جداً" (تكوين 1: 31). أفأجترىء أنا وأقول عن شيء خلقه إنه قبيح أو حـرام؟ إذاً أكون معانداً للـه مقاوماً ما خلقه واستحسنه ! ومعاذ اللـه أن أكون لربي معانداً، بل كل ما خلقه اللـه مما تقبله نفسي ويجوز لي في طبيعتي آكله، فهو مطلق لي ولجميع أبناء آدم. غير أكل الدم والميتة وما ذُبح للأصنام ، فإنه نزل في تحريمه أمر من اللـه (أعمال الرسل 15:20)*


*أما السبب في تحريم الخنزير والجمل وغيرهما على بني إسرائيل فذلك لعلة معروفة، لأنهم عندما كانوا مقيمين بمصر كان المصريون يعبدون الأصنام التي تشبه الثيران والبقر والكباش وسائر الغنم. ألا ترى كيف قال موسى لفرعون : لا يجوز أن نقرب للـه قرابين تجاه المصريين، لأننا نريد أن نقرِّب القرابين التي يعبدونها. فإذا فعلنا ذلك أمـامهم يرجموننا إذا قـربنا آلهتهم وذبحناها! ودليل آخر: أن موسى لما أقام في طور سيناء طلب بنو إسرائيل من هارون أخيه أن يصنع لهم عِجْلاً يعبدونه لأن موسى أبطأ عليهم، فصنع لهم صنما" على صورة العجل على منهاج ما كانوا يرون من عبادة أهل مصر. *

*فليس الحرام والنجاسة أن يؤكل لحم الثيران والبقر وسائر الغنم والكباش والخنزير والجمل والحمار والفرس ، بل الحرام والنجاسة أن نعبد هذه ونتَّخذها آلهة. فأما من لم يعبدها ولم يكن اعتقاده أنها آلهة أو قرَّب منها شيئاً للأصنام، فليس ذلك بحرام عليه ولا بالنجس عنده. وأكل لحوم الثيران والبقر والكباش وسائر الغنم والخنزير والجمل والحمار والفرس حلال ورزق من اللـه طيب، يأكله الإنسان ما لم تُعْفه نفسه أو ينفر منه طبعه. فإن ترك أكل الجميع أو بعضه فذلك إليه لا لوم عليه فيه. فأما تحريم لحم الخنزير فقط من بين البهائم كلها، وإطلاق أكل الجمل وتقريب القربان منه ولحم الحمار والفرس الذي أتى به صاحبك ، فالسبب فيه من ذينك اليهوديين: عبد الله بن سلام، ووهب بن منبه اللذين أفسدا الدنيا وأهلكا الأمة. وصاحبك بريء من هذا كله*


*فأما خفض النساء فالقصة فيه أن سارة زوجة إبراهيم لما رأت إعجاب إبراهيم بهاجر أمتها المصرية حين وهبتها له وأطلقت له أن يطأها لحقها ما يلحق النساء من الغيرة على أزواجهن فنحفضت أمتها بيدها أرادت التشويه بها وأن تهتك الموضع الذي توهمت أن إبراهيم يعجب به منها فكان ذلك على جهة إيقاع العيب بهاجر والتشفي منها فلما صارت هاجر إلى بلد تهامة وتزوج إسماعيل عمدت إلى امرأته فخفضتها لئلا تعيرها بذلك وأوهمتها أنها سنة لإبراهيم فعندما ولد لإسماعيل ولد عمد إلى الذكور من ولده وولد ولده وأقام فيهم سنة إبراهيم وعمدت امرأة إسماعيل إلى الإناث من أولادهم فخفضتهن وأقامت قيهن العلامة التي ورثتها من هاجر على أنها سنة كالختان الذكور والدليل على ذلك أنه لم ينزل فيه أمر ولا نهي ولا جرى له ذكر في شيء من الكتب المنزلة وإنما عملت به العرب على حسب ما جرت به سنة البلد ولولا أن الديانة عندي اشرف من الحسب الجسداني الزائل لكان يسعني السكوت عن هذه الأمور إذ كنت أنا أيضاً من ولد إسماعيل منتمياً إليه لكني رجل نصراني ولي في هذه الديانة سابقة هي حسبي ونسبي وشرفي الذي أتتشرف به وافتخر بمكاني منه وارغب إلى الله في إمانتي على هذه الديانة وحشري عليها فانه غاية أملي ورجائي الذي أرجو به الخلاص من العذاب في نار جهنم والدخول إلى ملكوت السماء والخلود فيها بفضله وإحسانه وسعة رحمته*


*وأما دعوتك لي إلى حج بيت اللـه الذي بمكة ورمي الحجار والتلبية وتقبيل الركن والمقام ، فسبحان اللـه! كأنك تكلم صبياً أو تخاطب غبياً! أليس هو الموضع الذي عرفناه جميعاً حق معرفته، ووقفنا على أصول أسبابه، وكيف كانت القصة في ثباته، وكيف جرى أمره إلى هذه الغاية . أَوَلا تعلم أن هذا فعل الشمسية والبراهمة الذي يسمّونه النسك لأصنامهم بالهند، فإنهم يفعلون في بلدهم ما يفعله المسلمون اليوم من الحَلْق والتعري الذي يسمّونه الإحرام والطواف ببيوت أصنامهم إلى هذا الوقت على هذه الحالة، فلم تزد عليه أنت شيئاً ولا نقصت منه ذرة ، فإنك أخذته بذلك الفعل الذي سمَّيته "النُّسك". إلا أنك تفعله في السنة مرة واحدة في وقت مختلف، وأولئك يفعلونه في السنة مرتين، عند دخول الشمس أول دقيقة من الحمل (وهو الربيع)، وفي دخولها أول دقيقة من الميزان (وهو الخريف). ففي الأول لدخول الصيف وفي الثاني لدخول الشتاء. فهم يضحّون كما تضحي أنت ، وينسكون كنسك*


*وأنت وأصحابك تعلمون أن العرب كانت تنسك هذه المناسك وتفعل هذه الأفعال منذ بَنَتْ هذا البيت. فلما جاء صاحبك بالإسلام لم نره زاد في هذه الأفعال ولا أنقص منها شيئاً، غير انه لبُعد المشقة وطول المسافة وتخفيف المؤونة جعله حجة واحدة في السنة، وأسقط من التلبية ما كان فيه شناعة. وإني أستصوب قولاً لعمر بن الخطاب وقد وقف على الركن والمقام فقال: "واللـه لأعلم أنكما حجران لا تنفعان ولا تضران، ولكني رأيت رسول اللـه يقبّلكما، فأنا أقبّلكما كذلك". فإن كان الرواة الصادقون الذين رووا هذه الرواية عنه كذبوا عليه أو لم يكذبوا، فقد صدقوا في ما حكوه عن هذين الحجرين. وغن كانوا صدقوا عنه أنه قال ذلك، فلقد قال قولاً حقاً*

*وأقبح من هذا كله ما جاء في ذكر الطلاق ونكاح المرأة رجلاً آخر يسمى الاستحلال، وأن يذوق من عسيلتها وتذوق من عسيلته، ثم مراجعة الرجل الأول بعد ذلك. هذا، وقد يكون لها أولاد رجال نبلاء، وبنات كبار ذوات بيوت، والزوج الذي له الشرف النفيس والحسب الخطير وتكون هي المرأة النبيلة في قومها*

*فهل تدعوني إلى مثل هذا الذي تستشنعه البهائم وتستقبح فعله؟ *

*وأما قولك إنك تنظر إلى حرم رسول اللـه وتشاهد تلك المواضع المباركة العجيبة ، فقد صدقتَ في قولك إنها مواضع عجيبة . وأما قولك إنها مواضع مباركة، فخبّرني ما الذي صحَّ عندك من بركتها؟ أي مريض مضى إليها فبرئ من مرضه، أو أي أبرص زار ذلك المكان فذهب عنه برصه، أو أي أعمى ذهب إلى تلك البقعة فانفتحت عيناه، أو أي مخبط من الشيطان حُمل إلى ذلك البلد فرجع صحيحاً سليماً؟ فما أظنك تفكر في مثل هذا وتقول إن مثل ذلك الموضع فعل مثل ذلك! وليس أحد على وجه الأرض يقدر أن يدعي شيئاً مما طالبناك به إلا من آمن بالنصرانية . فقد عرفنا البركات تحل في المواضع التي يُعبد اللـه فيها حق عبادته ويسكنها الأبرار الصالحون الأتقياء الذين وهبوا أنفسهم لله، فهم في طاعته دائبون ليلهم ونهارهم، وقد رفضوا الدنيا ونزعوا عن قلوبهم الفكر منها والاهتمام بشيء من أمرها، فهم أحقّ بأن تنزل البركات من عند اللـه عليهم وعلى مساكنهم، وتنزل الأشفية والعوافي على أيديهم، وإذا سـألوه أعطاهم، وإذا طلبوا أنجح طلبتهم، وإذا تشفَّعوا إليه شفعهم، وإذا دعوه أجابهم، لأن موعده لا يخلف فيه ولا يضيع عنده أجر المحسنين. وكذلك قال اللـه على لسان داود النبي: "عينا الرب نحو الصديقين، وأذناه إلى صراخهم" (مزمور 34: 15). و"الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه. الذين يدعونه بالحق" (مزمور 145: 18). وأكد المسيح هذا بقوله: "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا" ثم قال في موضع آخر: "إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض في أي شيء يطلبانه، فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَل أبي الذي في السماوات" (متى 7: 7 و 18: 19). فقد أنجز وعده وحقق قوله، فليس من مكروب ولا ملهوف ولا محزون ولا مريض ولا مستغيث يسأله بإيمان صحيح ونيَّة صادقة وقلب سليم من أولياء المسيح المقدس الطاهر، إلا فرج عنه همه وغمه كربه. فهذه الديارات العامرة بالبِيَع، وجميع المواضع التي يذكر فيها اسم المسيح مخلّص العالم، ويأوي فيها الرهبان ممتلئة من هذه البركات تفيض على جميع من صار إليها وقصدها بإخلاص نيته، لا يطلب من أحد ثمناً ولا مكافأة، ولا ينال على ذلك جزاءً ولا شكراً، لأن المسـيح مخلّص العالم قال في إنجيله الطاهر: "مجاناً أخذتم مجاناً أعطوا. ولا تقتنوا ذهباً ولا فضة" (متى 10: 8). فهم حافظون لوصيته تابعون أمره مقتفون أثره*


*الإكراه في الدين *


*ثم قلتَ: أدعوك إلى سبيل الله الذي هو غزو المخالفين، والكفرة المنافقين، وقتال المشركين ضرباً بالسيف وسلباً وسبياً، حتى يدخلوا في دين الله، ويشهدوا أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله. أو يؤدوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون. فهل أردت أن تدعوني إلى فعل الشيطان، المنزوعة منه الرحمة، الذي إنما أفرغ حسده لآدم وذريته في شرذمة منهم، جعلهم سلاحاً له وأولياء ينقادون لإرادته في القتل والسلب والسبي؟ *

*فكيف أجمع بين قولَيْك وبين تباعدهما: "ولْتكنْ منك أمَّةٌ يدْعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر، وأولئك هم المفلحون" (آل عمران 104) ثم تكتب: "ليس عليك هُداهم، ولكن الله يَهْدي من يشاء" (بقرة 272) ثم تزيد في هذا شيئاً: "ولو شاء ربك لآمَن مَن في الأرض كلهم جميعاً. أفأنت تُكْرِهُ الناسَ حتى يكونوا مؤمنين، وما كان لنفسٍ أن تؤمن إلا بإذن اللـه" (يونس 99 -  100). *

*أفلا ترى كيف يناقضك هذا القول، ثم تكتب: "قل يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم الحق من ربكم، فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه، ومن ضلَّ فإنما يضلّ عليها، وما أنا عليكم بوكيل. واتَّبِعْ ما يُوحَى إليك، واصبرْ حتى يحكم اللـه وهو خير الحاكمين " (يونس 108 -  109). ثم تكتب أيضاً في موضع آخر: "ولو شاء ربُّك لجعل الناس أمَّة واحدة، ولا يزالون مختلفين ، إلا مَنْ رحم ربك ولذلك خلقهم" (هود 118، 119). ثم تكتب تأكيداً لهذا القول عن صاحبك أنَّه "بعث بالرحمة للناس كافة" فأي رحمة مع القتل والسبي والسلب؟  أسألك أن تخبرني عن سبل الشيطان، هل هي إلاَّ القتل والسفك والسلب والسبي والسرقة؟ *


*فحاشا لله أن يكون هذا سبيله، أو يكون أحد أوليائه قد اقترف شيئا" من هذه المآثم، لأن الله لا يحب عمل المفسدين. وكيف أقول في تناقض هذا الأمر إذ تكتب "لا إكراه في الدين" (البقرة 256) وتزعم أن الله قال: "وقُلْ للذين أُوتوا الكتاب والأميين: أَأَسلَمتم؟ فإن أسلموا فقد اهتدوا، وإن تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ واللـه بصير بالعباد" (آل عمران 20) وأنت الذي تقول: "ولو شاء اللـه ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات، ولكن اختلفوا. فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر، ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا، ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد" (بقرة 254) وأنت تقول "قل يا أيها الكافرون.. لكم دينكم ولي ديني" (الكافرون 1، 6) وتقول "ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلاَّ بالتي هي أحسن" (عنكبوت 46). ثم أنت تحثّ على قتل الناس ضرباً بالسيف وسلباً وسبياً، حتى يدخلوا في دين الله كَرْهاً وقهراً*


*فهل آخذ بقولك الأول أم الثاني، فندخل على قولك إنه ناسخ ومنسوخ ؟ لأنك لا تدري أيهما الناسخ ولا أيهما المنسوخ. فلعلَّ الناسخ هو الذي عندك المنسوخ، لا تقدر أن تقيم فيه برهانا" صحيحا" عند من يطالبك بالبرهان الصحيح*


*فقد خلصنا منك الآن على انك خالفت نفسك، وأبطلت قولك ودحضت حجتك ونقضت شرطك، في انك ادعيت أن صاحبك بعث بالرحمة والرأفة إلى الناس كافة، وأنَّ لا إكراه في الدين، وفي قولك أن تضرب الناس بسيفك وتسلبهم وتسبيهم، حتى يدخلوا في دينك كرهاً، ويقولوا بقولك قسراً، ويشهدوا بشهادتك قهراً. فهل بلغك، يرحمك الله، أو قرأت في شيء من الكتب المنزلة أو غيرها، أن أحداً من الدعاة استجلب الناس إلى مقالته، ودعاهم إلى الإقرار بما جاء به قهراً، وكرهاً، أو ضرباً بالسيف، وتهديداً بالسلب والسبي، غير صاحبك. فقد عرفت قصة موسى وما أتى به من الآيات المعجبة، وقرأت أقاصيص الأنبياء بعده وما فعلوا. وكان ذلك محققاً وشاهداً لما جاءوا به، أنه من عند الله. وقد هذرت المجوس الأنجاس في ما ادعت وزعمت عن زاردشت، أنه حيث صار إلى جبل سيلان نزل عليه الوحي هناك، فحينئذ دعا كشتاسف الملك، ودعاهم. فأجابوه وأذعنوا له، حيث أراهم بسحره ومخاريقه وتمويهاته، ما هو عندهم آية تمتنع في الطباع. مثل الفَرَس الذي أحياه بعد موته، ومثل ذلك الهذيان أتى به من باب الزمزمة، الذي زعم أنه يشتمل على كل لسان، وجمع فيه كلام أكمل لغة نطق بها الآدميون، وكتبه في أثنى عشر ألف جلد من جلود الجواميس، وسماه زندوستا أي "كتاب الدين". فهم إذا سئلوا عن تفسيره أنكروا معرفته وأقروا بجهله. وكذلك فعل البد بالهند حيث أراهم، زعموا عنقاءَ مغرب وفي بطنها جارية، وهي تهتف بهم وتخبرهم، أن البد صنم، محق في كل ما دعاهم إليه، وخبرهم به. فهذه بعض أخبار المستحسنين وخدعهم*

*فهل تجد أحداً من الدُّعاة الذين دعوا إلى حقٍ أو باطلٍ، إلاَّ وقد جاء بحجَّة أو دليل صحيح. وفي ميزان المحنة، يتبيّن عند العيان صحَّته من خُبثه. وكذلك فعل كل ذي دعوة بأهل دعوته غير صاحبك. فإنَّالم نره دعا الناس إلاَّ بالسيف والسلب والسبي والإخراج من الديار، ولم نسمع برجل غيره جاء فقال: من لم يقرّ بنبوَّتي، وأني رسول رب العالمين، ضربته بالسيف، وسلبت بيته، وسبيت ذريته، من غير حجة ولا برهان. فأمَّا المسيح، سيد البشر ومحيي العالم، فيتعالى ذكره ويجل قدره، أن تُذكر دعوته في مثل هذا الموضع. فكيف تدعوني إلى ما دعوتني إليه، وأنا أتلو كلام سيدي يسوع المسيح ليلي ونهاري، وهو شعاري ودثاري، وأسمعه يقول: "تفضلوا على الناس جميعاً وكونوا رحماء، كي تشبهوا أباكم الذي في السماء، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأبرار والفجّار، ويمطر على الأخيار والأشرار" (قارن متى 5: 43 – 48). فكيف يظن بمثلي، والمسيح يخاطبني بمثل هذه المخاطبة*


*وقد ربيت في هذه النعمة، ونجحت بهذه البركة، وجرت في أعضائي وفي جسمي مع الدم دماً، وفي عظامي مع المخ مخاً، ونشأت في هذا النجاح والرحمة، ونبت لحمي وشعري عليها. فحاشا أن يقسو قلبي حتى أصير في صورة إبليس العدو القاتل، فأضرب وأقتل أبناء جنسي، وذرية آدم المجبول بيد اللـه، وعلى صورته تعالى. واللـه جلَّت قدرته هو القائل: "لستُ أحب موت الخاطئ، لأنه اليوم في خطاياه وغـداً يتوب، فأقبله كالأب الرحوم". سيما وقد شرَّف الله سبحانه النوع الإنساني بأن كلمته الخالقة تجسَّدت منه واتّحدت به، وأعطته ما لها من الـربوبية والألوهية والسلطان والقدرة، فصارت الملائكة تسجد له وتقدّس اسمه وتسبّح ذكره، كما يسبّح اسم الله وذكره، ولا تفرِّق في ذلك بينهما. ثم زيد نعمة إلى النعمة المتقدمة بأن أعطي الجلوس عن يمين ذي العزة، تشريفاً لذلك الجسد المأخوذ منا الذي هو من ذرية أبينا آدم، فهو مثلنا وأخونا في الطبيعة، وخالقنا وإلهنا باتحاد الكلمة الخالقة به بالحقيقة. ثم دفع إليه جميع السلطان في السماوات والأرض، وخوَّله تدبير الخلائق وصيَّر البعث والنشور والدين إليه، وأن يحكم حكماً نافذاً جائزاً على الملائكة والإنس والشياطين*


*أفتريد أن أضاد أمر الله وأضربهم بالسيف وأسلبهم وأسبيهم ؟ إن هذا لجور على الله عز وجل، وعناد لأمره، وظلم لنعمته، وكفران لإحسانه. وأعوذ بالله من خذلان الله وغضبه*


*فإن قلت إننا قد نراه يميتهم ويبليهم بالأسقام والأوجاع، فما يمنعك من التشبُّه به؟ فأجيبك أن الله يبتلي ويُميت عباده، لا لأنه يريد الإضرار بهم، أو عن بغضٍ منه لهم، ولو كان الأمر كذلك لما خلقهم، لكن لينقلهم من هذه الدنيا التي هي زائلة غير باقية، وفانية غير دائمة، وناقصة غير تامة، إلى دار الخلود الباقية الدائمة الكاملة. فلا يُقال لمن نقل صاحبه من مدينة وضيعة إلى مدينة رفيعة، أنه أراد بصاحبه سوءاً، بل هو مُحسنٌ متفضِّل أولاً وآخراً. وأما قولك أنه أبلاهم بالأسقام المؤلمة والأوجاع المؤذية، فجوابنا أنه متفضِّلٌ عليهم في الحالتين جميعاً. كالطبيب الماهر المشفق الذي يشفي المريض بالأدوية المرَّة الطعم البشعة الرائحة، وربما كوى بعضهم بالنار وقطع بعض الأعضاء من أجسادهم بالحديد، ويمنعهم عما يشتهون من طعام إشفاقاً عليهم، يريد بذلك صلاحهم وصحة أبدانهم. فإن قلت: كان يمكنه أن يتفضَّل عليهم ويأجرهم من غير أن يعذبهم بالأسقام والأوجاع، قلنا لك: وقد كان أيضاً يمكنه ألا يخلق الدنيا، وكان يخلق الآخرة والجنة، ويُدخل الناس النعيم من غير محنة ولا استحقاق*


*فهذا كان ممكناً في قدرته لكنه خطا في التدبير، لأن المُتَعَقِّبَ كان يَتَعَقَّبُ فيقول: لم يكن يمكنه أن يخلق إلا خلقاً واحداً، فخلق، عز وجل، هذه الدنيا وجعلها فانية، دار محنة ومتجر. وجعل الناس فيها مسافرين، ينزلونها كما ينزل بنو السبيل الخانات، نزول مبيت، لا نزول إقامة. فينقلون منها إلى دار الإقامة، التي هي الغاية القصوى، ليكون لهم فيها تقرة الخلود. هذا هو الصواب في التدبير. فخلقهم تبارك وتعالى جوداً منه، وأبلاهم بالأسقام والأوجاع، خيرة لهم، في زمان منقطع زائل وحياة مفارقة، ليجزيهم ويأجرهم، تفضلاً منه عليهم، واستحقاقاً من ثوابهم، وإتماما للنعمة عندهم، في تلك الدار التي لا زوال فيها لحياتهم، ولا فناءً لنعيمهم، ولا انقطاع لفرحهم وسرورهم*


*فإن كان صاحبك هذا، الذي دعوتنا إلى اتِّباعه، يقتلهم بسيفه ويضربهم بسوطه ويسبي زراريهم ويجليهم عن ديارهم، يريد بذلك لهم الخير، لينقلهم مما هم عليه إلى ما هو خير منه. فقد تفضَّل وأحسن وتشبَّه بفعل الله تبارك وتعالى اسمه، ولكنه ما فعل الذي فعله لهذا، ولا خطر بباله ولا فكر فيه، وما أراد إلا نفع نفسه وأصحابه ، وإقامة دولته في العاجل. والدليل على ذلك قوله: "حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يدٍ وهم صاغرون"(التوبة 29). أفلا ترى أنه أراد بلوغ أربه وإنفاذ مرامه وتوطيد سلطته، وهو يقول في كتابه: "قل للذين أوتوا الكتاب والأميين أأسلمتم ؟ فإن أسلموا فقد اهتدوا، وإن تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ، واللـه بصير بالعباد" (آل عمران 20) ألا ترى أنه أُمر أن يقول ويبلغ بلسانه، ونُهي عن القتل والسبي ، فأمعن في هذا الأمر*


*من هم الشـهداء *


*ثم أعجب من هذا تسميتك من قُتل من أصحابك "شهداء". فَهَلُّمَ ننظر في أخبار الذين قُتلوا من أصحاب المسيح على عهد ملوك الفرس وغيرهم، هل كانوا مستحقين لاسم "الشهادة" أم أصحابك الذين يُقتلون في طلب الدنيا والمحاربة على سلطانها؟ *

*فقد بلغنا كيف صبر أولئك، وكيف كانت مسارعتهم إلى بذل دمائهم ودماء أولادهم والخروج عن دنياهم ونعيمهم، وكيف كانت نيَّاتهم وصحَّة ضمائرهم وشدَّة يقينهم بما كانوا عليه من ديانتهم. وكانوا يسارعون إلى أن يقرِّبوا أجسادهم إلى الذبح والقتل وأنواع العذاب قرباناً للـه، وقد كان يُقتل الواحد فيتنصَّر من ساعته في ذلك المكان المائة والأكثر والأقل. وقد قتلَ أحد ملوك الروم مقتلة عظيمة، فقال له بعض أصحابه: "أيها الملك، إنك إنما تزيد فيهم من حيث تظن أنك تُنقِص منهم". فقال: "كيف ذلك؟" فقيل له: "إنك قتلت أمس كذا وكذا، فتنصَّر أضعاف هذا العدد". فقال: "وما السبب في هذا؟" فقيل له: "إن القوم يقولون إن رجلاً يطلع عليهم من السماء فيشجعهم". فعند ذلك أمر أن يُرفع عنهم السيف، وكان هذا القول داعياً إلى تنصر الملك ورجوعه عما كان عليه من الكفر وقتل أولياء اللـه. فانظر إلى هؤلاء الذين كان لهم البصائر بالديانة وشدة اليقين والإخلاص وجودة الإيمان، كيف لم يفترْ إيمانهم والسيوف تأخذهم، وكانوا يُعذَّبون بأنواع العذاب وهم على ذلك محبُّون لما ينالهم، غير ممتنعين، فرحون مسرورون جذلون متيقِّنون أنهم إذا أتوا ذلك فهم مقصِّرون عما في أنفسهم من أداء حق النعمة التي أُوتوها من الدخول في النصرانية، قيبذلون أجسادهم اختياراً كما بذلوها. فمنهم من سُلِخَ وهو حيٌّ، ومنهم من قُطعت أعضاؤه وهو ينظر إلى ذلك، ومنهم من أُحرق بالنار، ومنهم من أُلقي للسباع، وبعضٌ نُشر بالمنشار. وهذا دائم ثابت في من ينتحل دين النصرانية، ليس يخلو في وقتٍ من الأوقات من أن يبذل نفسه للموت طوعاً واختياراً، ويرغب بها عن الحياة وعن جميع ما يحويه العالم. سُئل واحد منهم وهو يُعذَّبُ عذاباً شـديداً، وهو في حاله تلك، يتلفت يمنة ويسرة ويضحك. فقيل له: ما سبب ما كنا نراه من تلفُّتك وضحكك وأنت في ذلك العـذاب؟ أما كنت تجد ألماً؟ فأجاب: "ما كنت أجد ألماً فيما كنتُ أُعذَّب به، وقد كنتُ في تلفُّتي أرى رجلاً شاباً بالقرب مني وهو يضاحكني ويمسح الدماء التي كانت تسيل من جراحاتي بخرق بيض كانت معه، وكنت أرى ذلك العذاب كأنه يقع بواحدٍ من الذين يعذبونني". فعلمنا أنه كان صادقاً في قوله، وإلاَّ فما صَبَّرَهُ على تلك الشدة من العذاب؟ *


*وتَعْلَمُ أن الله سبحانه وتعالى يصرف عنايته بأهل طاعته، ويُصَبِّرَهُم على الشدائد. فإن قلت لو أمر الله ذلك الملك الذي وكَّله بتشجيعه ومسح الدماء من جروحه، أن يَصُدَّ عنه من كان متولياً تعذيبه فيكون سبباً لتوبتهم ورجوعهم*


*وأنت تعلم أن الله لو شاء أن يجمع الناس كلهم على الإيمان به، ويجبرهم عليه، لكان قادراً على ذلك. غير أنه طَبَعَ جوهرهم بعدلِه على استطاعة الحرية ليثيبهم أو يعاقبهم على ما اكتسبوا لأنفسهم، لا على الذي يجبرهم عليه هو. فلو تابوا مقهورين لم يكن لهم في ذلك أجر، لأنهم إنما تابوا قهراً وقسراً، ولكنه تركهم حتى بلغوا إرادتهم. ولم يغفل عن معونة أوليائه، ليظهر استطاعة الحرية وثمرة العقل وجعل فكره في كيفية قبول الأولين لأنه برهان واضح وحجة لازمة. ويجب على كل ذي لب، اليقين بأنه لم ينتقل هؤلاء المختلفون في أجناسهم وأهوائهم وأديانهم إلى هذا الدين، إذ خلا من الخصال كلها، إلاَّ بالآيات المعجبة. ومع هذا فإن قوة أصل تلك الآيات قائمة باقية في أصل هذا الدين. إلى هذه الغاية نعاين آثارهم بأبصارنا ونسمعها بآذاننا ونعي منها بعقولنا، من الجرائح التي تجري على أيدي أصحابهم ورهبانهم وأحبارهم، من دفع الجنون والتخيل وإبراء أنواع الأمراض في الكنائس والديارات والبيع المبنية على أسم هؤلاء الشهداء، الذين وصفنا أحوال صبرهم على العذاب، الذين هم بالحقيقة مستحقون لاسم الشهادة. فمنها ما فيها قبورهم ومنها ما فيها الجزء من عظامهم فتكون منها هذه النعمة في كل موضع من المشرق والمغرب وبلاد الروم وأرض الشام وبلاد فارس وأرض الحبشة وجزائر البحر وأمصار العراق وبلاد خراسان، لا يخلو ذلك ممن يلوذ بهم ويلتجئ إليهم في هذا النحو وشبهه غير منكر لهم ذلك سوى بلاد صاحبك، فإنه من ذلك خلو صفر لأنه لم يقع إليه من هؤلاء القوم ولا صار في ناحيته أحد ممن يعبد هذا الدين غير الرجلين اللذين تعرفهما، سرجيوس المسمى نسطوريوس ويوحنا المعروف بـ "بحيرا". ثم ليست هذه الفضيلة في شيء من الأديان ولا يدعيها أحد من أهل المقالات خلا دين النصرانية، فإن ذلك لهم ورثة قائمة فيهم إلى هذه الغاية، وإلى انقضاء الدنيا. فأيُّ دليل أوضح، وأي حجة أضوء وأنور واسطع من هذه لطالب الحق. فهلم أكرمك الله ننظر في هذا الأمر نظر نصفة، ويقين واستقصاء، ونجعل بيننا نظر ناظر بعين عقله، ينصح لنفسه ويعدل عن الهوى*

*فمَنْ أحقّ بأن يُسمَّى شهيداً ويشهد له أنه قُتل في سبيل الله؟ مَنْ قرَّب نفسه قرباناً عن ديانته، وبذل دماءه وأمواله وحياته وأولاده، أم من خرج طالباً السلب والسرقة والغنيمة وسبي العذارى وشنّ الغارات، ثم يسمي ذلك جهاداً في سبيل الله، ويقول من قُتل أم قَتل فهو في الجنة؟ فنقول إن لصاً نقب منزل رجل ليسرقه، فسقط عليه حائط أو وقع في بئر، أو بادره صاحب البيت فضربه ضربةً فقتله. أتوجب لهذا اللص ديَّةً؟ ما أظنك أيها القاضي تفعل ذلك! فكيف توجـب الجنة لمن مضى إلى قوم آمنين مطمئنين في مساكنهم لا يعرفهم ولا يعرفونه، فسرقهم ونهبهم وسباهم وقتلهم ، ثم لا يقنعك ذلك إذ فعلته وتعود إلى ربـك نادماً على ذنبك مستغفراً تائباً عما كان منك، بل تقول أنه إن قُتل أو قَتل فهو في الجنة، وتسميه شهيداً في سبيل اللـه.*

*يتبع في الجزء السادس..........>>>>>*


----------



## The light of JC (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*اين الجزء السادس ؟*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجزء السادس:*


*أما ما دعوتني إليه، فقد عددتُه من الأمور الزائلة الفانية التي هي كأحلام النائم، والبرق الذي يضيء قليلاً ويذهب سريعاً ويبقى راجيه في الظلام مقيماً. ولو كانت هذه أشياء دائمة باقية غير فانية لما كان يجب على ذي عقلٍ أن يرغب فيها ولا يميل إليها. فكيف وهي مشاركة البهائم التي همّها الأكل والشرب والنوم؟ وإنما يميل إلى مثل هذه الأوضاع من قد غلب عليه الشَّرَه في أخلاقه وطباعه، ولا أظنك عرفتني بالراغب في هذا وشبهه! فكيف أردت أن تصيدني بمثل هذه المصائد الدنية الخسيسة التي إنما يميل إليها ويغترّ بخدعتها من كان طبعه يشاكل طبع البهائم. فأما المميَّزون الذين قد نظروا في الأمور، فإنهم أبرياء من مثل ما ذكرتَه وعدَّدْتَه، بل هم مجتهدون في أن يدفعوا آفات أبدانهم التي لا قِوام لهم إلا بها. ولو تهيّأ لهم دَفْعها في الطبائع، أو كان ممكناً لهم ذلك لدفعوها. وما لهذا خلق الله الخَلْق، ولا لمثله يبعثهم من الموت يوم القيامة. فأنت تقول في كتابك: وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ والْإِنْسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ (سورة الذاريات 51:56) فأراك مناقضاً لقولك، لأنك قلت إنك خُلقت للعبادة، ثم تنقض وتهدم بناءك وتقول: فَا نْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ (ومن الإماء) فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ (سورة النساء 4:3) وأن نأكل ونشرب مثل البهائم.*​ 
*أما باب الطلاق والاستحلال والمراجعة الذي أحلّه صاحبك، فلولا كراهية التطويل لتلوْتُ عليك مما قرَّع الله به أهله على لسان إرميا النبي. لكنك تعلم ما في هذا الأمر من العيب والشناعة عند جميع الأمم وسائر أهل الملل، وكيف استقباحهم له وإنكارهم إياه. وإني لأَنْهى نفسي عن سُفْه المخاطبة فيه، وأرفع قدر كتابي عن إدخال شيء من ذكره.*​ 
*وأما قولك: فاكتب آمناً مطمئناً فإن سيدنا المسيح مخلص العالم شجَّعني وقال: وَلَا تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَل كِنَّ النَّفْسَ لَا يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ والْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ (متى 10:28). فقد آمنت بقوله أنْ ليس لأحدٍ على نفسي سلطان إلا الذي خلق نفسي وخلق جسدي. وقد زادني في ذلك أماناً ما بسط الله من عَدْل سيدي أمير المؤمنين وإنصافه ورأفته للضعيف الذي مثلي ممن يقرب من جوده ويعيش في ظل حمايته، فإنه قد شملنا عدله وعمَّنا إنصافه ووسعتنا رحمته. أثابه الله تعالى على ذلك وأعطاه مأموله في نفسه وولده من أمر دنياه، وأجاب صالح دُعائي له.*​ 
*وأما قولك إن هذا دينك القيّم وهذه شريعتك وسُنّتك وإني إذا دخلتُ فيه وشهدت مثل شهادتك كنتُ مثلك، وحسبي بك شرفاً في الدنيا والآخرة. فقد فهمتُ ذلك. فأما دينك وشرائعه وسننه فقد سبق من قولنا ما فيه كفاية لمن أراد أن يمتحن ما ذكرتَه. وأما الشرف في الدنيا والآخرة، فلقد أتاك الله في هذه الدنيا الخلافة التي جعلها في أهل دينك، فنسأله تعالى أن يديم لك النعم ويُبقي عليك ذلك ولا ينزعه عنكم يا أهل البيت. وأما شرف الآخِرة فلا يُعرَف إلا بالعمل الصالح، وقد حُكي عن صاحبك أنه قال: يا بني عبد مناف، إني لستُ أُغني عنكم شيئاً عند الله فلا تأتوني بالأنساب ويأتيني غيركم بالأعمال، فإن خيركم عند الله أتقاكم . فإن كان قال هذا فقد هدر شرف الآخِرة إلا بالعمل الصالح، ولم نجد أولياء الله إلا القوم الذين لا حسَب لهم ولا شرف في الدنيا، وإنما شرفهم في الآخِرة العمل الصالح. فأنت وغيرك إن عملتم الصالح كان لكم الشرف والنسب. ولسنا نحب أن نفخر بما لنا من السبق والنسق في العربية وشرف الآباء فيها، إذ كان ذلك معروفاً لآبائنا وأجدادنا، فقد علم كل ذي علم كيف كانت ملوك كِنْده الذين ولدونا، وما كان لهم من الشرف على سائر العرب. لكننا نقول ما قاله رسول الحق بولس: ألا من يفتخر فليفتخر بالله، والعمل الصالح، فإنه غاية الفخر والشرف، فليس لنا اليوم فخر نفتخر به إلا دين النصرانية الذي هو المعرفة بالله، وبه نهتدي إلى العمل الصالح، ونعرف الله حق معرفته ونتقرب إليه، وهو الباب المؤدّي إلى الحياة والنجاة من نار جهنم.*​ 
*أما قولك إن نبيّك يقول يوم القيامة، إذ يكون كلٌّ مشغولٌ بنفسه: أهل بيتي أهل بيتي. أمتي أمتي وما يجاب إليه من الشفاعة فما هذه إلا أضغاث أحلام وخرافات العجائز، لأننا لا نشك أن سيدنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي شهد له كتابك أنه وجيه في الدنيا والآخرة ولا وجيه سواه ديّان الخلائق يوم القيامة، لابد أن يكافئ كل واحد على عمله، إن خيراً فخيراً وإن شراً فشراً، ولا محاباة عنده. فلا تدع ما يجب عليك من العمل الصالح ما دمت في هذه الدنيا، وتزوَّد منها ما تنتفع به، فلن ينفع في ذلك اليوم إلا التقوى. إن الرحيل سريع والموت قريب والوقوف بين يدي المسيح الديّان صحيح، ولا بد من مناقشة الحساب حيث لا عذر ولا حجة ولا طلب ولا توبة يوم لا ينطقون ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون، فاتق الله في نفسك واعلم أن تقوى الله خير تجارة تأتيك الأرباح فيها بغير بضاعة، فقد رأيت اجتهاد أولئك الرهبان كيف هو وكيف نصبوا أجسادهم لله، وقد وجبت عليك الحجة.*​ 
*أما ما ذكرت من التسهيلات في شرائعك وسننك، فالمسيح سيدنا يقول في إنجيله المقدس: مَتَى فَعَلْتُمْ كُلَّ مَا أُمِرْتُمْ بِهِ فَقُولُوا: إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ. لِأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا (لوقا 17:10). وهو السيد الذي قال: اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، لِأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلَاكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! (متى 7:13 ، 14). فهذا خلاف ما تدعو أنت إليه من تسهيلاتك العجيبة وأبوابك الواسعة وقولك حُبِّب إليَّ الطِّيب والنساء. فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء .. ونظائر هذه الوصايا، والله المستعان على ما قد انشرح له قلبك وتصور في فهمك من هذا الأمر الذي قد توهمت أنك منه على صحة واستقامة!*​ 


*أما قولك: دع ما أنت عليه من الكفر والضلالة وقولك بالآب والابن والروح القدس وعبادة الصليب التي تضر ولا تنفع . فأما الكفر والضلالة فقد كشفنا لك عن أمرهما كشفاً يغني عن الإعادة، وأتينا بالحجة على من تقع هاتان اللفظتان، ومن هو المقيم على الكفر. ولا حاجة لنا إلى أكثر من ذلك.*​ 
*وأما التخليط فإن الإنسان عدوٌّ لما جهل، وأعوذ بالله من ذلك، فليس الأمر على ما توهمت، فلا تحكم لنفسك ولا تشهد لها ما دام خصمك غائباً، فإن الذي وسمته بالتخليط واجترأت عليه بمثل هذا القول هو سر الله الذي كانت الملائكة المقرَّبون والأنبياء المرسَلون يركضون في طلبه ويرغبون في معرفته منذ خلق الله الخلق، فلم تكن تُعطى منه إلا الشيء اليسير باللمح الخفي، ولم تطّلع منه إلا على النذر بالرمز المستور، حتى جاء الابن الحبيب السيد نازلاً من حضن أبيه فكشفه لأوليائه وأهل طاعته، فألهمهم معرفته ودفعه إليهم كاملاً مشروحاً مفسَّراً مبيَّناً، وقال لهم: فَا ذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الْأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الْآبِ والِا بْنِ والرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ (متى 28:19 ، 20). وأدّوه إلى المؤمنين بالمسيح، فقبلناه منهم بالآيات العجيبة ونحن مقيمون عليه بفضله ونعمته إلى انقضاء العالم.*​ 
*وأما قولك عبادة الصليب التي تضر ولا تنفع لما رأيت من تعظيمناإياه وتقبيلنا له وتبرّكنا به، فنجيبك إننا نفعل ذلك لما لنا فيه من أمر المسيح وما جرى به تدبيره في خلاصنا باحتماله الصلب عليه والموت لأجلنا، فإن النعمة عندنا في ذلك مما لا يبلغه منا وصف ولا يفي به شكر. والصليب ممثل هذه النعمة نصب أعيننا، يحثّنا على شكر المنعم بها، وإليه نقصد بالتعظيم والتبجيل لا إلى الخشب وغيره مما تُصنع منه الصلبان. ولو كنا نعظّم الخشب كما توهّمْتَ لما اتخذنا الصليب من غيره، ولكننا نتخذه من الخشب والذهب والفضة والحجارة والجواهر وغيرها، ونخطه خطاً، ونرسمه بإيماننا، وذلك دليل على أننا لا نقصد بالتعظيم الجواهر التي تُتَّخذ منها الصلبان، بل من هو ممثَّلٌ بالصليب. وكما أنه من السنّة تعظيم كل شيء من أمر الملك وما نُسب إليه، وخاصة الممثَّل فيها شخصه، فإن السنّة جارية فيها على وجه الدهر بأن نتحفها بالسجود تعظيماً للملك وما مثل فيها من أمره. ثم أن الناس في هذا الدهر يقبّلون أيدي ملوكهم وكتبهم إعظاماً لهم، فكيف تنكر علينا تعظيم الصليب؟ وإننا نجد في الكتب المنزَلة من عند الله أن الأنبياء كانوا يعظمون التابوت الذي عمله موسى بأمر الله تبارك اسمه ويسجدون بين يديه، وكان موسى كلما حمل التابوت يقول: قم يا رب وليتبدّد أعداؤك . وإذا وُضع يقول: عُدْ يا رب إلى الألوف وعشرات الألوف من بني إسرائيل . وكان فعلهم هذا بالتابوت تعظيماً لله لا للخشب وغيره. فنحن على هذه السنّة أيضاً في تعظيم الصليب، ونجري فيها على ما جرى عليه الأنبياء الأبرار. فلِمَ غلب عليك النسيان في هذا الموضع، وكأنك نسيت ما جرَّبت من القوة الحالّة في الصليب حين استعذت به عند سقوطك عن الدابة، وحين هربت ممن هربت منه، وحين لقيت الذي لقيت في طريقك وأنت ماضٍ إلى عمر الكرخ، وحين تلقاك الأسد وقاربت ساباط المدائن؟ فإن كنت أنت نسيتها فنحن ذاكرون لها، فلِمَ تكفر بالنعمة وتكافي بالشر وتنكر المعروف؟ أي ضررٍ نالك عند تعوُّذك بالصليب وأنت تعلم أننا معشر النصارى لا نعبد الصليب، وإنما نُجِلُّ القوة الحالّة في الصليب، والتأييد الذي أيَّدنا به، والخلاص الذي أُوتيناه بسببه؟*​ 


*وأما قولك إنك أشفقت عليَّ من النار، ورضيت لي ما رضيته لنفسك، فهذا القول يجب شكرك على ظاهره فأنت تسأل وتتضرع إلى الله كل يوم في صلواتك الخمس قائلاً: اهدنا الصراط المستقيم، صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم، غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين . فإن كنت مهتدياً فقد استغنيت عن التضرع في كل وقت وعند فاتحة كل صلاة أن يهديك، إذ لا معنى لطلبك الهداية وأنت مستغنٍ عنها! وإن كنت لم تهتدِ بعد، وكنت طالب الهداية، فأعلمني من هم هؤلاء المنعَم عليهم الذين تسأل ربك أن يهديك إلى صراطهم ويلحقك بهم وأنت تقول إنكم خير أمةٍ أُخرجت للناس وإن الدين عند الله الدين الذي رضيته أنت لنفسك، وأنه لم يقبل غيره من الأديان والنحل. هل المنعَم عليهم هم المجوس عبدة الشمس والنار؟ فأنت تعلم أن هؤلاء لم يُنعَم عليهم بالمعرفة التامة، إذ هم لا يوحّدون بل يشركون مع الله سبحانه وتعالى معبودهم إبليس. فليست المجوس إذاً المنعَم عليهم. فأخبرني: هل هم اليهود الذين تبرّأ صاحبك منهم، وقال كتابك فيهم إنهم هم المغضوب عليهم المرذولون، المشتتون بين الأمم، الملقى عليهم الذل والمسكنة، منهم القردة والخنازير، الملعونون على لسان كل نبي ورسول؟ فليست اليهود إذاً المنعَم عليهم الذين تسأل أن تُهدَى إلى صراطهم، وما صراطهم بمستقيم! وإن قلتَ عبدة اللات والعزى ويغوث ويعوق وسائر الأصنام التي كانت العرب تعبدها بمكة وتهامة، فهذا كتابك ينقض عليك قولك قائلاً: وجدك ضالاً فهدى . فالضالون إذاً هم عبدة الأوثان إذ قال: وجدك ضالاً فهدى لأن صاحبك لم يكن يهودياً ولا نصرانياً ولا مجوسياً، وإنما حنيفاً يعبد أساف ونائلة الصنمين اللذين كانت قريش تعبدهما والأحابيش. فلما منَّ الله عليه بمعرفة التوحيد، بالسبب الذي ذكرناه سالفاً، سأل ربه أن يُعيذه من صراط الضالين الذين هم عبدة الأصنام. وإذ قد تعوَّذت من صراط المجوس وصراط اليهود المغضوب عليهم وصراط عبدة الأصنام الذين هم الضالون، فما بقي إلا صراط المنعَم عليهم الذين هم النصارى، وهو الصراط المستقيم وهداية رب العالمين المنعَم عليهم بالمعرفة الكاملة بالله وكلمته وروحه عز وجل، وبالسنن الحسنة والشرائع الروحانية. وما قلتُ شيئاً لا تفهمه، وإنما ذكرتك بما تعلمه. وإلا فهل تقدر أن تجحدنا حقنا هذا الذي في أيدينا وهو نور الإنجيل وهدايته، ما أقرّ لنا به صاحبك في كتابه ولم ينكره؟ فأمعِنْ النظر في هذا الفصل من كتابنا فإن النصيحة واجبة على الناس جميعاً، وهي على المرء لنفسه خاصة حق، والحق أحقُّ أن يُتَّبع. فلا ينبغي أن تبخس الحق حقه. أرشدك الله إلى الخير، وهداك إلى الصراط المستقيم بحوله وقوته.*​ 


*وأما قولك أن أكتب بما عندي من أمر ديني لتبصر فيه وتجمعه إلى ما في يدك، فما أولاك بذلك وما أجدرك بفعله، لأن الحجة عليك أوجب منها على غيرك، لما قد فضَّلك الله به من العقل والتمييز، ولما عرفته ودرسته من الكتب. والحق أهم أن تفضّله ذوو العقول على الأمور كلها. ونحن نسأله أن ينير عقلك ويفتح عين نفسك لتنظر في ما يمليه علينا الروح القدس، نظراً ينفعك الله به في العاجل والآجل. كما نسأله عزَّ وجل أن يفعل ذلك أيضاً بكل من ينظر في كتابنا هذا.*​ 
*فلنبدأ الآن بتطهير قلوبنا وأسماعنا وتقديس ألسنتنا بالإخبار عن أسباب البشارة الطاهرة المقدسة، ونصدر بعض شهادات الأنبياء الذين استودعهم الله سرّه وكلمهم بوحيه، وأمرهم بأن يخبروا الناس بما سيكون من إكمال نعمه عندهم وإتمام تفضّله عليهم، ببعث ابنه الحبيب الذي هو كلمته الخالقة، فاتخذ منهم جسداً بشرياً وصار إنساناً يجب له بذلك المجد والسجود والطاعة.*


*يتبع في الجزء السابع>>>>>*​


----------



## مسلمة شامخة (4 ديسمبر 2012)

غريبة هذي المناظرة 

اين مصادرها  ممكن تكتبلي مصدرها  

لنتتحقق من هذي المناظرة الغريبة العجيبة !!!!



ليست منصفة هذه لذا يدور فيها 
الشك 


اشك في مصداقيتها​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مسلمة شامخة قال:


> غريبة هذي المناظرة ​
> 
> اين مصادرها  ممكن تكتبلي مصدرها  ​
> لنتتحقق من هذي المناظرة الغريبة العجيبة !!!!​
> ...


 

*شكرا للمشاركة ...ولا اعرف لماذا التشكيك؟ اتمنى ان تكوني قد قرأتي المناظرة بشكل كامل....*

*مصدر المناظرة هو: *

*في القرن التاسع الميلادي، في زمن الخليفة عبد الله المأمون، كتب مسلم تقي هو عبد الله بن إسماعيل الهاشمي رسالة لصديق له مسيحي، هو عبد المسيح بن اسحق الكِنْدي، يدعوه فيها إلى الإسلام. وكان عبد الله معروفاً بالتقوى وشدة القيام بفروض الإسلام، كما كان عبد المسيح مشهوراً بتقواه وتمسّكه بالمسيحية، كما كان في خدمة الخليفة مقرَّباً إليه.*​
*وقد ذكر الرسالتين أبو ريحان محمد بن أحمد البيروني في كتابه الآثار الباقية عن القرون الخالية .*

*وقد نشرت جمعية ترقية المعارف المسيحية في لندن هذه المخطوطة عام 1885 ، وأعيد نشرها بالقاهرة عام 1912.*


*تحياتي *​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أن هذه المناظرات أسلوبها راقى علمى أكاديميى تثبت كلمة الله حية وفعالة فى نفوس المسيحييون يا ليتنا نحن نرتقى لها لهذه المناظرات ليس للانتصار على بعض بل لهداية نفوس ضالة عن الحقيقة الكتاب المقدس

أشكرك أخى فادى على المناظرة ساتفرغ لهايوم لكى أقراء هذه المناظرة 

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجزء السابع:*


*قال الله على لسان موسى في التوراة في سفر التكوين إن يعقوب المعروف بإسرائيل الله، لما قرُبت وفاته، دعا أولاده كلهم فباركهم، وأخبرهم بما هو مزمع أن يكون في آخر الزمان، وأودعهم هذا السر. ولم يزل يبارك واحداً فواحداً حتى انتهى إلى يهوذا، الذي من نسله وُلدت المغبوطة مريم أم المسيح مخلص العالم فقال: يَهُوذَا، إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ لَا يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ (تكوين 49:8-10). فانظر في هذا الكلام نظراً روحانياً. هل تليق هذه النبوّة من ذلك الشيخ المبارك إسرائيل إلا على المسيح مخلص العالم؟ لأنه هو الخارج من يهوذا بإنسانيته، وله خضع بنو إسرائيل لما دخلوا في دعوته، وصارت يد الروم التي هي يده على قفا من عاداه من بني إسرائيل، الذين جحدوا ربوبيته وكفروا به فقتلتهم الروم ومزقتهم كل ممزق فلا تقوم لهم قائمة. وهو الذي بُعث من بين الأموات حياً بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه، وهو الذي سجد له بنو إسرائيل حيث رأوا الأعاجيب والآيات التي أظهرها بينهم. وهو شبل الليث لأنه ابن الله القوي العزيز الجبار. لم تزل النبوة تترادف في بني إسرائيل حتى جاء المسيح رجاء البشر الذي أنبأت عنه النبوات كلها، فانقطعت النبوات عن يهوذا وبني إسرائيل، فلم يقم نبي بعد مجيئه. وإياه كانت تنتظر الشعوب، وله كانت تترجى الأمم. وكما أنه لا معنى لمجيء الرسل بعد طلوع الملك عليهم، كذلك لا معنى للأنبياء بعد ظهور الإله المسيح، الذي هو بالحقيقة ملك كما سبقت الأنبياء وسمَّته ملكاً، وتنبأ زكريا النبي عنه قائلاً: اِبْتَهِجِي جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ. وَأَقْطَعُ الْمَرْكَبَةَ مِنْ أَفْرَايِمَ والْفَرَسَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَتُقْطَعُ قَوْسُ الْحَرْبِ. وَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالسَّلَامِ لِلْأُمَمِ، وَسُلْطَانُهُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَمِنَ النَّهْرِ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الْأَرْضِ (زكريا 9:9 ، 10).*​
*فهل تصدق هذه النبوة إلا على المسيح؟ إنه جاء بالبر والخلاص والتواضع، ثم أباد بمجيئه من أورشليم التي هي صهيون جميع ما كان فيها من المراكب والخيل المعدَّة للحرب، وانكسرت القسي التي هي من آلات القتال ودالة عليه، وركب جحشاً ابن اتان تواضُعاً، وكلّم الأمم الذين هم الشعوب بالسلم والأمان، وأدخلهم في ميراث دعوته، وجعلهم أبناء ملكوت السماء الذي هو موعد الله تبارك اسمه.*​
*وهذا داود النبي وهو لسان الله يقول مصرحاً: ( لرَّبِّ) قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الْأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الْأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ (مزمور 2:7 ، 8). أي إنهم مزمعون أن يدخلوا في دعوته وطاعته، وإن سلطانه يمتد إلى أقاصي الأرض. وقال أيضاً: فَا لْآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الْأَرْضِ. اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ واهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الِا بْنَ لِئَلَّا يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لِأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ (مزمور 2:10-12). ومعنى ذلك: اقبلوا ما يأتيكم به الابن وهو المسيح ويقوله لكم، فإنكم إن لم تقبلوا ذلك غضب فيهلككم بغضبه، لأنه بعد قليل يشتد غضبه على اليهود الجاحدين لربوبيته، الذين لم يقبلوا منه ما قال فهلكوا وبدد شملهم. وطوبى للمتوكلين عليه، أي المؤمنين به والمصدقين لقوله.*​
*وقال داود أيضاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ . يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِّزِكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ (مزمور 110:1 ، 2). فافهم قول النبي داود هذا، فإن فيه سراً يحتاج إلى معرفته كل ناظر في كتابنا هذا ليصح عنده الأمر.. فأقول إن عادة العبرانيين منذ عهد موسى أن الأحرف التي يكتبون بها اسم الله أحرف منفردة لا يكتبون بها شيئاً غير ذلك. ففي قول داود عن الله قال الرب لربي هما اسمان مكتوبان بالأحرف التي تسمَّى المنفردة، التي لا يُكتب بها إلا اسم الله. فهذا عند اليهود والنصارى (وهما أمتان متعاديتان) لا اختلاف بينهما فيه. فافهم السر الذي ألهم الله به نبيّه، تجدْهُ تصريحاً لقوله: قال الرب لربي .*​
*وقال في موضع آخر: لِأَنَّهُ أَشْرَفَ مِنْ عُلْوِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ نَظَرَ لِيَسْمَعَ أَنِينَ الْأَسِيرِ، لِيُطْلِقَ بَنِي الْمَوْتِ (مزمور 102:19 ، 20). ومعناه موت الخطيئة الذي هو عبادة الأصنام وانقطاع الرجاء من موعد الحياة الدائمة التي بشر بها المسيح مخلصنا أنه يعطينا إياها يوم القيامة. قال: لِكَيْ يُحَدَّثَ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ وَبِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ اجْتِمَاعِ الشُّعُوبِ مَعاً والْمَمَالِكِ لِعِبَادَةِ الرَّبِّ (مزمور 102:21 ، 22). فقد كملت نبوّة داود. وهذه أورشليم تجتمع فيها الأمم يمجدون اسم الرب أي اسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، يمجدونه بأنواع التماجيد وأصناف التسابيح، بالألسن المختلفة واللغات الغريبة آناء الليل والنهار، وقد جاءوا من البلدان الشاسعة وجميع أقطار الأرض البعيدة.*​
*وهذا إشعياء المغبوط قد تنبأ قائلاً: شَدِّدُوا الْأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ، والرُّكَبَ الْمُرْتَعِشَةَ ثَبِّتُوهَا. قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: تَشَدَّدُوا لَا تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلَهُكُمُ. الا ِنْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللّ هِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ . حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الْأَعْرَجُ كَا لْإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الْأَخْرَسِ (إشعياء 35:3-6). وكتابك يشهد أن المسيح الإله قد فعل هذا كله، وأنه أبرأ المقعد الذي كانت قد أتت عليه ثمان وثلاثون سنة فقال له: قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وامْشِ (يوحنا 5:5) فقام عاجلاً ومضى. وهو الذي ابرأ الأبرص والأخرس الأبكم المعتوه.*​
*وقال إشعياء النبي أيضاً في موضع آخر مشيراً إلى مولد المسيح: يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ (إشعياء 7:14). ومعنى عمانوئيل الله معنا . فأي شيء يكون أكثر توضيحاً من هذا؟ فهذه بعض النبوات التي تنبأ بها الأنبياء عن مجيء السيد المسيح محيي العالم. وكنا نريد أن نزيد من الشهادات، ولكن في ما أتيناه كفاية لمن يعاند الحق ويظلم نفسه.*​
*ولقد ذكرت التحريف واحتججت علينا بأننا حرَّفنا الكلم عن مواضعه وبدلنا الكتاب، وكأن هذا القول جعلته كهفاً تستتر به. وإني لأخبرك خبراً حقاً، فاسمعه مني واقبله، فإن قولي ليس قول باغٍ ولا حاسدٍ ولا متعنتٍ معاند. أنت تعلم أننا نحن واليهود (الذين ينكرون مجيء المسيح نور العالم وضياء الدنيا) قد اجتمعنا عن غير تواطؤ على صحة هذا الكتاب، وأنه منزَل من عند الله، لا تحريف فيه ولا تبديل، ولم تلحقه زيادة ولا نقصان. وإلا فنحن ندعوك أنت أيها المدّعي علينا التحريف والتبديل (إن كنت صادقاً) بكتابٍ غير محرَّف ولا مبدَّل، يشهد لك على صحة الآيات العجيبة كما شهدت الأعاجيب للأنبياء والرسل حيث جاءونا بصحة هذا الكتاب، فقبلنا ذلك منهم، وهو في أيدينا وأيدي اليهود بلا زيادة ولا نقصان. وإني أعلم أنك لا تقدر على ذلك أبداً. وكتابك يشهد بصحة ما في أيدينا شهادة قاطعة، إذ يقول فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك، فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك. لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين (يونس 94). ثم فسر هذا القول وأكَّده، معترفاً لنا بالفضيلة التي أُوتيناها قائلاً: الَّذِينَ آتيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلَاوَتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (سورة البقرة 2:121). شهد لنا كتابك بحق التلاوة في موضع تكون فيه تلاوتنا، وقد أمر أن نُسأل ويُقبَل منا كل ما نقوله. فكيف تقول إنه قد وقع منا التبديل والتحريف للكلم عن مواضعه؟ فهذان حكمان متناقضان. فما بالك تشنّع علينا وتقول إننا حرّفنا الكتاب وبدّلنا تنزيل الله وغيَّرنا كلامه، ونحن نتلوه حق تلاوته كما شهد لنا صاحبك. فانصف واطلب رضى ربك، وانظر من هو المحرِّف والمبدِّل، أنحن الذين أخذنا الكتاب عن قوم برهنوا صحته بالمعجزات الإلهية التي لا يستطيعها البشر، واتفقت عليه الأمم المختلفة الألسن والأهواء والديانات والبلدان البعيدة الذين لا يمكن أن يقع بينهم في مثله تواطؤ، أم الذي قبل كتاباً بلا حجة ولا دليل ولا شهادة عن نبي ولا أعجوبة تشهد له، وإنما تناوله عن ناقل نقله بلسانه ولسان أهل بلده فقط، فجعل ذلك برهاناً له، وزعم أن الكتاب الذي هذه حاله وقصته يجري مجرى فَلْق البحر وإحياء الموتى وإبراء الكمه والبرص وإقامة المقعَدين، وأخذه لذلك الكتاب عن قومٍ كانت بينهم الضغائن، وكلٌّ منهم زاد فيه ونقص وبدل وغيَّر، واجترأ حتى نسبه إلى الله تعالى، وزعم أنه دليلٌ على نبوّة نبيّه، وأنه شاهد عدل له بأنه رسول رب العزة. ثم لم يرض بهذا، بل تعدَّاه وقال: من لا يقبل كتابي هذا ويقول إنه منزل من عند الله، وإني نبي مرسَل، قتلته وسلبته ماله وسبيت ذراريه واستبحْتُ حريمه! فقبل ذلك منه كرهاً وخوفاً لما توعَّده به من البلاء والشقاء، بلا حجة ولا برهان.*​


----------



## عبد العالي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

تتمة للموضوع فام الألوسي بتأليف رسالة بغرض الرد على عبد المسيح و سماها
"الجواب الفيح لما لفقه عبد المسيح"
http://www.muslim-library.com/book,176,1.html


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*المشكلة انك لست وحدك يا عبد العالي من يتخبط في المسيحيين عندما يأتي لنقد معتقداتهم وطوائفهم وايمانهم....فهذه صفة ألائمة الكبار، فلا عجب انك تكتب فسيح لتكون "فيح" من سرعة كتابتك...*

*وانت بذلك تقتدي بالالوسي إمامك وإمام الامة عندما يتخبط بين البروتستانت والبرتستانت*


*لان البعض منكم يغلق العقل عند النقل! *




*




*


*وتارة يكتبها هكذا هنا:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الالوسي البغدادي يقول في صفحة 10*

*



*


*هذا هو المستوى الذي رد على عبد المسيح - وهو في صفحة 10 يقول انه ليس هو الاله الثاني "من الالهة الثلاثة".*

*هذا هو الجهل الاسلامي الذي نتكلم عنه - فلن تجد مسيحي واحد يقول بهذه المقولة الجاهلة، وانما هي تطبيق للقرآن الذي يتهم المسيحية بثالوث لا وجود له على ارض الواقع!*

*هل هناك أئمة اخرين أجابوا عبد المسيح؟ يرجى احضارهم ونتمنى ان يكونوا على مستوى عالٍ من العلم في المسيحية وعقائدها! *


----------



## The light of JC (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخوي العالي : *

*هناك كتاب ل **لأبي الثناء الألوسي** كتاب بعنوان "الجواب الفسيح، لما لفقه عبدالمسيح" رداً على عبد المسيح الكندي يا ريت تجبلنا الرد و الرد على الرد لاسكات المشككين  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة، رجاء عدم الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع...


----------

